# Raideliikenne > Junat >  VR:n lippu-uudistus 14.9.2011

## janihyvarinen

Tiedote VR:n lippu-uudistuksesta löytyy nyt netistä:
http://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/vakiolinkit...901085340.html

Tämä kommentti kiinnitti erityisesti huomion:




> Kysyntää pyritään jatkossa ohjaamaan yhä enemmän hinnoittelun keinoin, koska lisäraiteiden rakentaminen ja sen myötä junavuorojen lisääminen erityisesti Etelä-Suomeen ei ole lähiaikoina todennäköistä. Osa junavuoroista on varsinkin työmatka-aikoina erittäin kysyttyjä ja jopa ruuhkaisia. Tavoitteena on parantaa matkustusmukavuutta ja väljentää ruuhkavuoroja tarjoamalla asiakkaille mahdollisuus valita myös hinnaltaan sopivin junavuoro.


Näemmä tässäkin yhteydessä on pakko valehdella, että ratakapasiteetti muka olisi rajoittava tekijä. Jos VR haluaisi tarjota lisäpaikkoja esim. klo 7.02 Tampereelta Helsinkiin, vuoro ajettaisiin Pendolinon sijaan 14 IC2-vaunun veturijunalla. Ja taatusti mahtuisivat kaikki halukkaat kyytiin, vaikkei rataa rakennettaisi metriäkään lisää.

----------


## hmikko

Kieltämättä selitys ratakapasiteetista ontuu. Tulee semmoinen vaikutelma, että uudistuksen tarkoituksena ei ole yrittää täyttää ruuhkan ulkopuolella ajavia junia halvempien hintojen avulla, vaan pelkästään rahastaa ruuhkajunien paikoista enemmän. Osmo Soininvaara kirjoitti tästä joskus ja hommanhan pitäisi kai olla ihan tavallinen hinnoitteluharjoitus (itse en ole opiskellut bisnestä yhtään). Ruuhkan ulkopuolella VR:n lipputulojen maksimi on jollain hintatasolla ja täyttöasteella, ja tyhmempi luulisi, että optimihinta olisi selvästi nykyistä edullisempi ja täyttöaste suurempi. Ei taida olla näköpiirissä tämmöisen toteutuminen.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tulee semmoinen vaikutelma, että uudistuksen tarkoituksena ei ole yrittää täyttää ruuhkan ulkopuolella ajavia junia halvempien hintojen avulla, vaan pelkästään rahastaa ruuhkajunien paikoista enemmän.


Aamulehti oli saanut käsiinsä joitain hintoja:




> Esimerkiksi paikka puoli viiden pendolinoon Tampereelta Helsinkiin maksaa peruslipulla 35,07 euroa ja joustavalla lipulla 47,34 euroa, mutta viikkoa etukäteen ostettuna hinta putoaa 31,56 euroon, ja jos lipun ostaa vielä kuusi viikkoa aiemmin, sen saa 17,54 eurolla.


Nykyinen toisen luokan lippu samaan junaan maksaa 34,90 euroa. Peruslippu siis vastaa nykyistä kakkosluokan lippua, ja sen hinta on noussut tuossa esimerkissä huimat 17 senttiä. Tuohon hintaan ei tosin enää saa muutosoikeutta, joka on heikennys entiseen. Sen sijaan ennakkoon ostetun lipun saa parhammillaan puoleen hintaan, mikä on varmasti monien mieleen, joskin viikko ennen matkaa alennus on enää muutaman euron.

Joustava lippu vastaa siis nykyistä business-luokan lippua, joka näyttäisi olevan suurinpiirtein entisissä hinnoissaan.

Lippujen hinnat ilmeisesti jatkossa vaihtelee myös ajankohdan mukaan, ja tuskin tuo puoli viiden Tampere-Helsinki-pendo on sieltä halvimmasta päästä, vaikkakin kulkee kyllä pääasiallista ruuhkasuuntaa vastaan. En yllättyisi, mikäli keskelle päivää 6 viikkoa etukäteen ostettu "alkaen"-hinta olisi vielä edullisempi.

Joka tapauksessa, nyt vasta päästään suurin piirtein samalle viivalle hintavertailuissa lentoliikenteeseen nähden. Siellähän noiden halvimpien lippujen ehdot ovat aina olleet vieläkin tiukempia.

----------


## hmikko

> Aamulehti oli saanut käsiinsä joitain hintoja:


Kappas, kiitoksia tästä. Tuon perusteella 7 päivää etukäteen varaamalla saa alennusta n. 10 %, minkä en kyllä usko vaikuttavan junien täyttymiseen sitä tai tätä. Itse pystyisin ehkä useimmiten tekemään varauksen viikon etukäteen, mutta tuolla alennuksen asteella ei rupea. Homma menee turhan hankalaksi jos tulee aikatauluun muutoksia. 6 viikkoa etukäteen en minä ainakaan pysty varaamaan käytännössä koskaan. Sen sijaan pystyisin kyllä lyhyemmällä välillä joustamaan lähtöajan suhteen aika paljonkin, ja usein nykyiselläänkin olen matkustanut tarkoituksella ruuhkan ulkopuolella, jotta saan olla junassa väljästi. Ajankohdan suhteen pitäisi vaan olla aika tuntuvia alennuksia, luulen, ennen kuin se vaikuttaa selvästi täyttöasteeseen.

----------


## kouvo

Kuusi viikkoa ennen reissua ostetut junaliput, mahtaa tulla varsinainen hittituote  :Razz:  Bussilippu Aamulehden "huippu"journalismin esiin kaivamalle yhteysvälille irtoaa 25,30 eurolla, ja sen voi ostaa minuutin ennen lähtöä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuusi viikkoa ennen reissua ostetut junaliput, mahtaa tulla varsinainen hittituote  Bussilippu Aamulehden "huippu"journalismin esiin kaivamalle yhteysvälille irtoaa 25,30 eurolla, ja sen voi ostaa minuutin ennen lähtöä.


Niinpä. VR ei tajua että niiden pääasiallinen kilpailija ei ole kankeudessaan järkyttävä (halpa)lentoliikenne vaan joustavat vaihtoehdot, ensisijaisesti henkilöauto, toissijaisesti bussi. VR ei nopeudessa pärjää ollenkaan lennoille niillä väleillä, joissa halpaliikennettä on. Joten miksi edes yrittää ja samalla tuhota ainoa todellinen etu, lippujen joustavuus?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Mielestäni tarjous "Junalippu puoleen hintaan, jos ostaa 60 päivää etukäteen." kuulostaa hyvältä. Käsitykseni mukaan halvimmat lentoliput esimerkiksi Oulunsalo-Vantaa-reitille myydään puoli vuotta etukäteen (tai jotain sinnepäin) eikä niitäkään voi muuttaa tai peruuttaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Niinpä. VR ei tajua että niiden pääasiallinen kilpailija ei ole kankeudessaan järkyttävä (halpa)lentoliikenne vaan joustavat vaihtoehdot, ensisijaisesti henkilöauto, toissijaisesti bussi. VR ei nopeudessa pärjää ollenkaan lennoille niillä väleillä, joissa halpaliikennettä on. Joten miksi edes yrittää ja samalla tuhota ainoa todellinen etu, lippujen joustavuus?


Tässä kiteytyy mun ensivaikutelmani uudistuksesta paremmin kuin mitä itse osaisin muotoilla. Sääliksi käy VR:ää.

----------


## SD202

> Näemmä tässäkin yhteydessä on pakko valehdella, että ratakapasiteetti muka olisi rajoittava tekijä. Jos VR haluaisi tarjota lisäpaikkoja esim. klo 7.02 Tampereelta Helsinkiin, vuoro ajettaisiin Pendolinon sijaan 14 IC2-vaunun veturijunalla. Ja taatusti mahtuisivat kaikki halukkaat kyytiin, vaikkei rataa rakennettaisi metriäkään lisää.


Totta maar. Saksassa lisätään työmatkaliikenteen juniin vaunuja ja vetureita sen mukaan, miten paljon matkustajia on tarjolla. Silloin vielä, kun Hampuri - Lyypekki -väli oli sähköistämätön (eli 2000-luvun puoliväliin saakka), BR218 -vetoisiin, yksikerroksisiin RegionalExpress -juniin lisättiin sekä aamu- että iltaruuhkassa lisää vaunuja ja toinen veturikin normaaliin junarunkoon niin, että joskus saattoi olla esim. kokoonpano veturi - pari vaunua - veturi - normaali junarunko. Sitä en tosin tiedä, miten asia nykyään hoidetaan, kun vakiokalustossakin on rutkasti sähköistämätöntä aikakautta enemmän kapasiteettia kaksikerrosvaunujen sekä sarjan 112.1 -sähköveturin muodossa?

Lisäksi ainakin Belgiassa ajetaan tietyillä pätkillä normaalien, tunnin välein kulkevien InterRegio - ja InterCity -junien lisäksi ruuhka-aikoina vanhemmasta kalustosta koostuvia pikajunia.

VR:n puolustukseksi sanottakoon vielä, että taitaahan tosin nykyäänkin aamuruuhkan Ic162 olla huomattavasti muita, Mansen ja Helsingin välillä liikennöiviä Ic -junia pitempi...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Näemmä tässäkin yhteydessä on pakko valehdella, että ratakapasiteetti muka olisi rajoittava tekijä. Jos VR haluaisi tarjota lisäpaikkoja esim. klo 7.02 Tampereelta Helsinkiin, vuoro ajettaisiin Pendolinon sijaan 14 IC2-vaunun veturijunalla. Ja taatusti mahtuisivat kaikki halukkaat kyytiin, vaikkei rataa rakennettaisi metriäkään lisää.


Toisaalta jos halutaan Pendolinoja ylipäätään ajaa, niitä on pakko ajaa sen pituisina kuin ne ovat. Pendolinot tuntuvat menevän asiakkaille paremmin kaupaksi ja vielä korkeampaan hintaan. Siksi liiketaloudellinen optimi voi olla ajaa mieluummin se Pendolino kuin vaikka 6-vaunuinen IC2 (14-vaunuinen ehkä voisi olla vielä parempi, mutta niin paljon kysyntä tuskin edellyttäisi). Vielä parempi voisi olla ajaa molemmat, mutta sehän ei ole mahdollista. Näin siis vain arvailuna, kun lukuarvoja on mahdoton saada laskelmien tekoon, ihan vain vastapainoksi taas "VR:ssä kaikki ovat idiootteja" -selitysmallille "entä jos eivät olekaan" -selitysmalli.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tiedote VR:n lippu-uudistuksesta löytyy nyt netistä:
> http://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/vakiolinkit...901085340.html
> 
> Alunperin kirjoittanut VR:
> "Kysyntää pyritään jatkossa ohjaamaan yhä enemmän hinnoittelun keinoin, koska lisäraiteiden rakentaminen ja sen myötä junavuorojen lisääminen erityisesti Etelä-Suomeen ei ole lähiaikoina todennäköistä. Osa junavuoroista on varsinkin työmatka-aikoina erittäin kysyttyjä ja jopa ruuhkaisia. Tavoitteena on parantaa matkustusmukavuutta ja väljentää ruuhkavuoroja tarjoamalla asiakkaille mahdollisuus valita myös hinnaltaan sopivin junavuoro."
> 
> Näemmä tässäkin yhteydessä on pakko valehdella, että ratakapasiteetti muka olisi rajoittava tekijä. Jos VR haluaisi tarjota lisäpaikkoja esim. klo 7.02 Tampereelta Helsinkiin, vuoro ajettaisiin Pendolinon sijaan 14 IC2-vaunun veturijunalla. Ja taatusti mahtuisivat kaikki halukkaat kyytiin, vaikkei rataa rakennettaisi metriäkään lisää.


Oikea syy tietysti on, että vr haluaa juniinsa tasaisemman täyttöasteen. Kalustomäärä täytyy kuitenkin mitoittaa ruuhkahuipun mukaan, ja jos se on terävä, niin vaunujen keskimääräinen täyttöaste, taikka käyttöaste, jos junarunkoja muutetaan kesken päivän, jää huonoksi. Tällaiseen pyrkiminen taas on aivan luonnollista, lähes kaikki yritykset pyrkivät tähän, kaikilla toimialoilla. Esimerkkejä en viitsi edes ryhtyä luettelemaan. Joten todellakin hämmentää, miksi tätä tarvitsee peitellä. Kirjaimellisesti tuossa ei valehdella, koska lausunnossa ei suoraan sanota, että vr ei pysty lisäämään tarjontaa nykyisestä, mutta annetaan ymmärtää, että ainoa keino olisi lisätä junavuoroja. Eli kyse on harhaanjohtamisesta.

Eli vr johtaa harhaan, vaikka varsinaista tarvetta ei olisi, ilmeisesti pelkästä periaatteesta. Viesti tosiasiassa antaa ymmärtää, että vr on tekemässä jonkinlaista heikennystä asiakkaiden asemaan. Asiaa tuntematon ei valheellista perustelua välttämättä tajua, mutta retoriikka, missä ollaan taas kerran pakon edessä, haiskahtanee melkein kenen tahansa nenään. Vr on ikään kuin jo valmiiksi puolustusasemissa muutoksensa kanssa. Ja ehkä ei syyttä, sillä hinnoittelusysteemi on suoraan kopioitu lentoyhtiöiltä jopa bisnesluokan vaihtokelpoisine lippuineen, eikä lentoyhtiöiden malli sellaisenaan rautateille ilman muuta sovi. Sinällään on ihan terve ajatus antaa tavalla tai toisella alennusta ihmisille, jotka ovat valmiita matkustamaan hiljaisina aikoina. *)

Lentoyhtiöiden on melkein pakko toimia näin, sillä niillä ei ruuhka-aikaan oikeasti ole joustonvaraa, kiitoratatilaa ruuhka-aikaan on rajallisesti. Ongelmia monimutkaisesta hinnoittelusta ei kuitenkaan juuri ole, sillä lentoyhtiöt kilpailevat lähinnä toisten lentoyhtiöiden kanssa ja näillä on täsmälleen sama ongelma. Lentoyhtiö voi pitää hinnoittelun helppona ja joustavana vain, jos lippuhinnat kautta linjan ovat korkeita. (Kuten takavuosina tapasi olla.) Rautatieyhtiöt perinteisesti ovat ratkoneet ongelmaa käyttämällä ruuhka-aikaan lisävaunuina vanhoja vaunuja, jotka ovat jo kuoletettu. Silloin niiden varalla seisottamisesta ei synny pääomakuluja ja uusi kalusto on tehokkaassa käytössä. Näin vr:kin tapasi ennen toimia ja esimerkiksi lähiliikenteen punaisia matkustajavaunuja näki viikonloppuisin pikajunissa antamassa lisää kapasiteettia. Kun vanhasta kalustosta on hankkiuduttu eroon, niin näin ei voi enää toimia.

*) Itse toteuttaisin alennuksen näin: vr tietänee kohtuullisen tarkasti yksittäisten junavuorojen täyttöasteen vuoden eri päivinä. Näin ollen joka junasta voi laskea hukkakapasiteetin. Laskennallinen hukkakapasiteetti reilulla varamarginaalilla voitaisiin myydä etukäteen puoleen hintaan ja myynti lopettaa muutamaa viikkoa ennen lähtöä, taikka näiden paikkojen tultua loppuunmyydyksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vr on ikään kuin jo valmiiksi puolustusasemissa muutoksensa kanssa.


Jotenkin ei hirveästi yllätä, että kaiken sen riepottelun jälkeen, jonka kohteeksi VR on joutunut, siellä ollaan jo valmiiksi karvat pystyssä.

Mutta ihmettelen todella, että kaiken riepottelun jälkeen VR-kokki kehtaa esitellä tällaisen joustamattoman systeemin sattumiksi jo pahasti pohjaan palaneeseen VR-soppaan. Mahtaa olla kokki kännissä kuin Kaurismäen leffassa.

Mitäs sitten, kun minulla on lippu klo 18 lähtevään junaan, ja kaikki junat ovat pari tuntia myöhässä lumisateen, vesisateen, ukkosen, auringonpaisteen, tuulen, asetinlaitteen, vaihteiden, henkilökuntapulan, ylityökiellon, jäätyneiden vaihteiden, jäätyneiden vaunujen, sulaneiden ajolankojen, yliajetun ilveksen, allehypänneen kamikazen tai jonkun muun syyn vuoksi? Klo 16 lähteväksi määrättyyn, tosiasiallisesti klo 18 lähtevään junaan ei näemmä olisi mitään asiaa, vaan pitäisi odotella klo 20 asti. Luulen, että kuluttajaviranomaisten kanta asiaan voi olla hiukan toinen kuin VR:n.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toisaalta jos halutaan Pendolinoja ylipäätään ajaa, niitä on pakko ajaa sen pituisina kuin ne ovat. Pendolinot tuntuvat menevän asiakkaille paremmin kaupaksi ja vielä korkeampaan hintaan. Siksi liiketaloudellinen optimi voi olla ajaa mieluummin se Pendolino kuin vaikka 6-vaunuinen IC2 (14-vaunuinen ehkä voisi olla vielä parempi, mutta niin paljon kysyntä tuskin edellyttäisi). Vielä parempi voisi olla ajaa molemmat, mutta sehän ei ole mahdollista. Näin siis vain arvailuna, kun lukuarvoja on mahdoton saada laskelmien tekoon, ihan vain vastapainoksi taas "VR:ssä kaikki ovat idiootteja" -selitysmallille "entä jos eivät olekaan" -selitysmalli.


No, esimerkiksi Tampereelta 7.02 lähtevän Pendon perään lähtee heti 7.07 IC-juna, jolla olisi varaa olla vaikka kuinka pitkä.

Pendolino kelpaa vain nopeutensa vuoksi. Mutta todistettavasti IC-juna pääsee lähes samaan matka-aikaan samalla pysähtymiskäyttäytymisellä (vrt. Vaasan IC). Eli oikeastaan koko Pendolinolla on varsin vähän mitään etua Suomessa.

----------


## aki

Minä ainakin yritän välttää pendoilla matkustamista aina kun voin juuri sen kalleuden vuoksi, varsinkin kun kalliimmalle hinnalle ei saa enää juurikaan vastinetta edes matka-ajassa, tässä esimerkki väliltä Helsinki-Jämsä jota käytin viime kesänä lomareissuun:

Pendolino, matka-aika 2,44, hinta 48,20.
Intercity, matka-aika 2,57, hinta 42,50.
Intercity+pikajuna (vaihto Tampereella) matka-aika 2,58, hinta 40,90.
Intercity+Pendolino (vaihto Tampereella) matka-aika 2,52, hinta 46,20.

Itse käytin tietenkin halvinta IC+P vaihtoehtoa ja säästin 7, matka-aika 15min. pidempi mutta eipä lomalla ollut mihinkään kiire. Mun mielestä nuo IC+P ja IC+S vaihtoehdot joissa kummassakin on vaihto Tampereella, ei ole kyllä mitenkään synkassa keskenään, matka-ajassa vain 6min ero ja suurin osa matkasta, eli Hki-Tre väli matkustetaan IC-kalustolla ja loppumatka Tre-Jämsä pendolla niin hinta onkin 5 kalliimpi.
Mitä tulee tähän lippu-uudistukseen niin itse en ainakaan uskaltaisi ostaa lippua kuutta viikkoa aiemmin vaikka kuinka hinta olisi puolet halvempi, juuri niistä syistä joita 339-DF tuossa aiemmassa viestissä luetteli, viikkoa ennen voisin lipun ehkä hankkia mutta tällöin alennus taitaa jäädä aika minimaaliseksi. Ei tämä "lippu-uudistus" nyt kovin isoja intohimoja ainakaan minussa herätä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli vr johtaa harhaan, vaikka varsinaista tarvetta ei olisi, ilmeisesti pelkästä periaatteesta.


Niinpä. Lippu-uudistus on aivan oikea ja kuluttajan sekä kestävän kehityksen mukainen toimenpide. Miksi VR-Yhtymä pilaa sitä tökeröllä viestinnällä? Ja miksi asian toteuttaminen on kestänyt vuosikausia siitäkin, kun olin itse TV-haastattelussa ja esitin, että juuri näin pitäisi tehdä ja Antti Jaatinen vastasi, ettei tarvitse, kun junat ovat viikonloppuisin täynnä ilmankin.

Asiantilaa kuvaavaa on minusta, että ihmisten hintamielikuva lentoliikenteestä on nykyyän se, mitä maksaa 12 kk ennakkoon ostettu halpalentolippu. Mutta VR-Yhtymän lippu-uudistuksen viestinnän jälkeen edelleen korostuu se, että junaliikenteessä normaalihinta on kallein hinta.

Todelliset lentohinnat ovat aivan toista, jos olet asialla päiviä tai vain viikon pari ennen lähtöä, mikä on tyypillistä esim. liikelennoille. Junamatkustaminen on toki keskimäärin impulsiivisempaa. Mutta eiköhän jotkut Oulun ja Rovaniemen matkat suunnitella ihan yhtä paljon ennakkoon, tehdään matka lentäen tai junalla.

Lisäksi suuri osa junamatkoista tehdään opiskelija- ja eläkeläislipuilla, eli 50 % alennuksella. VR-Yhtymän keskimääräinen lipputulo on siis huomattavasti alhaisempi kuin entinen 2. luokan ja nyt siis peruslippu. Kuitenkaan näiden suurien asiakasryhmien, opiskelijoiden ja eläkeläisten, hintataso ei vaikuta hintamielikuvaan. Siinä olisi hyvää imagokampanjointia VR-Yhtymälle sen sijaan, että joka välissä pitää muistuttaa, että viat ovat valtion ratahallinnossa, ei VR-Yhtymässä.




> Rautatieyhtiöt perinteisesti ovat ratkoneet ongelmaa käyttämällä ruuhka-aikaan lisävaunuina vanhoja vaunuja, jotka ovat jo kuoletettu. Silloin niiden varalla seisottamisesta ei synny pääomakuluja ja uusi kalusto on tehokkaassa käytössä. Näin vr:kin tapasi ennen toimia ja esimerkiksi lähiliikenteen punaisia matkustajavaunuja näki viikonloppuisin pikajunissa antamassa lisää kapasiteettia. Kun vanhasta kalustosta on hankkiuduttu eroon, niin näin ei voi enää toimia.


Tässä nähdään, miten sairaalloinen kilpailun pelko on yhtymän omaksi vahingoksi. Sen sijaan, että pelkää kilpailijoita, pitää kehittää omaa toimintaa niin, ettei kilpailijoita ja kilpailua tarvitse pelätä. Vanhan kaluston reservi on valtava arvo, jota ei ole millään muulla liikennemuodolla. Joustovara kapasiteetissa on käytännössä ilmaista, koska vaunujen lisäys junaan ei lisää edes henkilökuntaa. Mutta pakkomielteinen pikaromutus ja moottorijunaperiaate kaukoliikenteessä kääntävät tämän edun VR-Yhtymän heikkoudeksi, kun joustavuuden sijalle tulee joustamattomuus ja heikko häiriönsietokyky.

Antero

----------


## TEP70

> VR:n puolustukseksi sanottakoon vielä, että taitaahan tosin nykyäänkin aamuruuhkan Ic162 olla huomattavasti muita, Mansen ja Helsingin välillä liikennöiviä Ic -junia pitempi...


Siihen saadaan runko edellisenä iltana saapuvasta pitkästä IC 54:stä (-> IC 185). Keväällä 2008, kun itse satunnaisesti 162:lla matkustin, vaunuja oli jopa yllin kyllin, koska edellisen päivän IC 55:stä Tampereelle pudotetut kolme Ed-vaunua palautettiin 162:lla. Usein 162:ssa näistä kolmesta vain yksi oli auki. Tällä hetkellä IC 55:ssä on enää kaksi Tampereelle jäävää Ed-vaunua enkä tiedä, millä junalla ne nykyään palaavat.

----------


## zige94

Nuo uudet lippujenmuutosehdot tms. ovat suoraan sanoen ärsyttäviä. Ennen tykkäsin jos esim. menin Turenkiin, ja olin ostanut vaikka 18:31 paluujunaan lipun. Aina en esimerkiksi ollut varma lähdenkö tuolla yhteydellä vai vasta seuraavalla. Seuraavalla yhteydellä matkustaminen onnistui ihan normaalisti, samalla lipulla ilman mitään lisämaksua. Noilla uusilla ehdoillahan tuo ei ilman lisämaksua onnistu, ja esimerkiksi ei onnistu ollenkaan Turengissa, eihän se oli VR:n palveluasema koska lipunmyyntiä ei ole. Sama koski muillakin asemilla. Mukavaahan se oli että jos halusi jäädä vielä vähän pitemmäksi aikaa, niin ei kuitenkaan tarvinnut mitään ylimääräistä pulittaa.

Niin ja junastahan olisi turha ostaa paluulippua kun ei vieläkään Visa Electron niissä toimi... Itselläni on todella harvoin käteistä mukana, kaiken maksan aina kortilla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ennen tykkäsin jos esim. menin Turenkiin, ja olin ostanut vaikka 18:31 paluujunaan lipun. Aina en esimerkiksi ollut varma lähdenkö tuolla yhteydellä vai vasta seuraavalla. Seuraavalla yhteydellä matkustaminen onnistui ihan normaalisti, samalla lipulla ilman mitään lisämaksua. Noilla uusilla ehdoillahan tuo ei ilman lisämaksua onnistu, ja esimerkiksi ei onnistu ollenkaan Turengissa, eihän se oli VR:n palveluasema koska lipunmyyntiä ei ole.


Koskeeko uudistus myös taajamajunia? Niihinhän ei voi edes varata paikkaa. Ongelmia myös tulee, jos sama R-juna ajaa ensin vyöhykealueella (jota kai uudistus ei voi millään koskea, eihän?) Riihimäelle asti ja siitä eteenpäin Tampereelle alueella, jossa liput eivät olekaan vaihtokelpoisia.

----------


## zige94

> Koskeeko uudistus myös taajamajunia? Niihinhän ei voi edes varata paikkaa. Ongelmia myös tulee, jos sama R-juna ajaa ensin vyöhykealueella (jota kai uudistus ei voi millään koskea, eihän?) Riihimäelle asti ja siitä eteenpäin Tampereelle alueella, jossa liput eivät olekaan vaihtokelpoisia.


Ymmärtääkseni koskee taajamajunia. Kaukoliikennettä nekin periaatteess on, eli R-junalla Turenkiin esimerkiksi niin Riihimäen jälkeen on kaukoliikennealuetta.

Lisäystä: VR:n sivuilla Liput-osiossa on kohta "lähiliikenneliput 14.9. alkaen" tms. Hintaeroja ei verkkokaupassa ainakaan vielä näe.

----------


## tlajunen

> Niin ja junastahan olisi turha ostaa paluulippua kun ei vieläkään Visa Electron niissä toimi... Itselläni on todella harvoin käteistä mukana, kaiken maksan aina kortilla.


Ymmärtääkseni uuden järjestelmän myötä olisi (ainakin jossain vaiheessa) Electron tulossa mahdolliseksi maksutavaksi. Henkilökohtaisena mielipiteenä jokaisella terveellä ihmisellä täytyy aina olla vähän käteistä mukana, ei ne kortit toimi aina muuallakaan.

Sitä taasen en ymmärrä, miksi ihmiset nyt valittavat, että olisi jotenkin vähemmän joustavaa matkustaa uudella systeemillä. Ihan entiseen tapaan voi vasta viime tingassa päättää millä junalla menee, ja sitten ostaa siihen junaan lipun. Aiemmin sen lipun on toki voinut ostaa etukäteen, mutta en näe muutosta nyt mitenkään kovin radikaalina, kun siihen lipun ostoon menee aikaa se pari minuuttia.

----------


## zige94

> Ymmärtääkseni uuden järjestelmän myötä olisi (ainakin jossain vaiheessa) Electron tulossa mahdolliseksi maksutavaksi. Henkilökohtaisena mielipiteenä jokaisella terveellä ihmisellä täytyy aina olla vähän käteistä mukana, ei ne kortit toimi aina muuallakaan.
> 
> Sitä taasen en ymmärrä, miksi ihmiset nyt valittavat, että olisi jotenkin vähemmän joustavaa matkustaa uudella systeemillä. Ihan entiseen tapaan voi vasta viime tingassa päättää millä junalla menee, ja sitten ostaa siihen junaan lipun. Aiemmin sen lipun on toki voinut ostaa etukäteen, mutta en näe muutosta nyt mitenkään kovin radikaalina, kun siihen lipun ostoon menee aikaa se pari minuuttia.


Eipä itselläni kuitenkaan käteistä löydy, kuin muutama sentti aina. Tili taas rahaa täynnä, mutta joo... Ei siitä sen enempään. Kyllähän itsekkin voisin sen lipun muutama minuutti ennen ostaa, jos VR esimerkiksi pistäisi niitä automaatteja joka asemille, myös pienimmille. Mutta missäs Turengista ostat lipun hiukan ennen lähtöä? Et mistään. Turenkiin ja Turengistakin on kuitenkin suhteellisen paljon matkustajia, jos vertaa muihin pikkuasemiin mitä olen nähnyt.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mutta missäs Turengista ostat lipun hiukan ennen lähtöä? Et mistään. Turenkiin ja Turengistakin on kuitenkin suhteellisen paljon matkustajia, jos vertaa muihin pikkuasemiin mitä olen nähnyt.


Junasta, kuten ennenkin. Ja lisäksi ehkä kännykällä, mikäli ymmärsin oikein ostomahdollisuuksien levittäytymisen sinne.

----------


## zige94

> Junasta, kuten ennenkin. Ja lisäksi ehkä kännykällä, mikäli ymmärsin oikein ostomahdollisuuksien levittäytymisen sinne.


Tilanne edelleenkin se että jos olen päiväksi menossa sinne, en voi Helsingistä tai tarkalleen ottaen Tikkurilasta lippua ostaa etukäteen, koska en ole täysin varma millä junalla tulen takaisin. Kännykkään on saanut aikasemminkin netin kautta tilattua, mutta silloinkin pitäisi olla netti jota käyttää ja lisäksi esimerkiksi verkkopankkitunnukset mukana. Ja sitä käteistähän minulla ei ollut ikinä mukana, kun sellaista niin harvoin tarvitsen, ja jos sitä jää yli niin ne vain hukkuvat.

----------


## jodo

> Junasta, kuten ennenkin. Ja lisäksi ehkä kännykällä, mikäli ymmärsin oikein ostomahdollisuuksien levittäytymisen sinne.


Mutta eikös nyt jatkossa tule junasta ostettuna AINA 5 euron lisämaksu kaukojunissa huolimatta siitä, onko asemalla lipunmyyntiä? Vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin?

----------


## zige94

> Mutta eikös nyt jatkossa tule junasta ostettuna AINA 5 euron lisämaksu kaukojunissa huolimatta siitä, onko asemalla lipunmyyntiä? Vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin?


Toivottavasti olet ymmärtänyt. Sitten tulee erittäin kalliiksi ostaa junasta lippu, etenkin matkalle joka maksaa 11,30e... Mutta näin itsekkin ymmärsin, kun mainittiin vain että junasta ostettuna hintaan lisätään 5euroa. Ei mainittu mitään että silloin kun asemalla on lipunmyynti avoinna tms.

----------


## aki

> Mutta eikös nyt jatkossa tule junasta ostettuna AINA 5 euron lisämaksu kaukojunissa huolimatta siitä, onko asemalla lipunmyyntiä? Vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin?


Ei voi olla näin! Jos konduktööriltä ostetusta lipusta pitäisi maksaa jokin lisämaksu niin silloin PITÄÄ olla mahdollisuus ostaa lippu ennakkoon aseman lipunmyynnistä tai lippuautomaatista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:16 ----------




> Ja sitä käteistähän minulla ei ollut ikinä mukana, kun sellaista niin harvoin tarvitsen, ja jos sitä jää yli niin ne vain hukkuvat.


Kun kerran on tiedossasi ettei junassa voi maksaa visa electronilla eikä asemalla myöskään ole lippuautomaattia niin eikö helppo ratkaisu ole käydä otto-automaatilla nostamassa 20 jolla voit kondarilta lipun ostaa, kai Turengista nyt sentään otto-automaatti löytyy? En itsekään yleensä pidä käteistä mukanani koska maksan kaikki ostokset kortilla mutta jos tulee tilanne että tarvitsen käteistä nin silloin käyn sitä seinästä nostamassa, esimerkiksi torilla käydessäni maksan käteisellä kun torimyyjille harvemmin kortti käy.

----------


## zige94

> Kun kerran on tiedossasi ettei junassa voi maksaa visa electronilla eikä asemalla myöskään ole lippuautomaattia niin eikö helppo ratkaisu ole käydä otto-automaatilla nostamassa 20 jolla voit kondarilta lipun ostaa, kai Turengista nyt sentään otto-automaatti löytyy? En itsekään yleensä pidä käteistä mukanani koska maksan kaikki ostokset kortilla mutta jos tulee tilanne että tarvitsen käteistä nin silloin käyn sitä seinästä nostamassa, esimerkiksi torilla käydessäni maksan käteisellä kun torimyyjille harvemmin kortti käy.


Näinhän se on pakko nykyään tehdäkkin... Mutta pointtini tässä hommassa oli kuitenkin se että tuo ehtojen muutos on erittäin huono, muuttuu vain huonompaan suuntaan kokonaan, ja sitten kuitenkin puhutaan jossain parannuksista, mielestäni tuo ei ole ollenkaan parannusta.

----------


## Knightrider

Koskeeko tämä 5 euron lisämaksu siis vyöhykealueita vai ei? Esim. IC-matkaa Tikkurilasta Helsinki C:lle? Monet kiireiset Tikkurilasta keskustaan menijät hyppäävät 1-laiturilta ensimmäiseen junaan, oli se sitten Sm3 tai Sm4 ja maksavat junassa sen 4-12, kunhan pääsevät nopeasti perille. Olisi jo aikamoista ryöstöä laskuttaa tästä 9 minuutin lystistä jopa 17.

----------


## tlajunen

> Koskeeko tämä 5 euron lisämaksu siis vyöhykealueita vai ei? Esim. IC-matkaa Tikkurilasta Helsinki C:lle? Monet kiireiset Tikkurilasta keskustaan menijät hyppäävät 1-laiturilta ensimmäiseen junaan, oli se sitten Sm3 tai Sm4 ja maksavat junassa sen 4-12, kunhan pääsevät nopeasti perille. Olisi jo aikamoista ryöstöä laskuttaa tästä 9 minuutin lystistä jopa 17.


Siis noin 14 minuutin lystistä.  :Smile: 

Jos matkustaa VR:n lähiliikennealueella (tai HSL-alueella) kaukojunalla, kyseessä on kaukoliikennematka, eikä siihen sovelleta lähiliikenteen lippukäytäntöjä (joissa siis konduktööriltä ostettu lippu ei maksa enempää kuin muualtakaan ostettu). Näin ollen veikkaisin, että kaukojunaan hyppäävä joutuu maksamaan sen konduktööriltä oston lisämaksun, koska lipunmyynti/lippuautomaatti on auki. ...Mutta onhan sen joutunut maksamaan aikaisemminkin, vai?

----------


## Knightrider

> Siis noin 14 minuutin lystistä. 
> 
> Jos matkustaa VR:n lähiliikennealueella (tai HSL-alueella) kaukojunalla, kyseessä on kaukoliikennematka, eikä siihen sovelleta lähiliikenteen lippukäytäntöjä (joissa siis konduktööriltä ostettu lippu ei maksa enempää kuin muualtakaan ostettu). Näin ollen veikkaisin, että kaukojunaan hyppäävä joutuu maksamaan sen konduktööriltä oston lisämaksun, koska lipunmyynti/lippuautomaatti on auki. ...Mutta onhan sen joutunut maksamaan aikaisemminkin, vai?


En tiedä, olen aina Tikkurilasta joko ostanut lipun laiturin automaatista juuri ajoissa ja ehtinyt junaan tai odottanut lähijunaa. Ja muille kaukomatkoille olen aina ostanut lipun päivää ennen etukäteen. Ihmettelen kyllä, jos nämä Tikkurilan kiireiset matkaajat ovat ennenkin suostuneet maksamaan 17 vaihdottomasta seutulipusta. Itselläni on aikaa tulla muutamaa minuuttia ennen ostamaan se lippu siitä ykköslaiturin lippuautomaatista, joten en ole joutunut tutustumaan konduktööriltä ostamiseen.

----------


## ultrix

> *Miksi lippu on junasta ostettuna kalliimpi, vaikka aseman lipunmyynti on kiinni?
> *Tarjoamme hyvin monipuoliset tavat hankkia junalippu ennen junan lähtöä: verkkokauppa, palveluasemien lipunmyynti, lippuautomaatit, matkatoimistot ja muut jälleenmyyjät (myös R-kioski, kun lippu on varattu VR Asiakaspalvelusta) sekä VR Asiakaspalvelu. Vaikka asema olisikin kiinni, junalipun voi ostaa lippuautomaatista tai soittamalla VR Asiakaspalveluun, jolloin lippu voidaan toimittaa sähköpostiin tai matkapuhelimeen.
> Lisäksi junalippu on aina suositeltavaa ostaa ennen matkaa. Näin voit matkustaa mukavasti koko matkan omalla istumapaikalla. Lipun hinta on aina edullisempi etukäteen hankittuna. Haluamme ohjata asiakkaamme ostamaan lipun etukäteen verkkokaupasta, aseman lipunmyynnistä, lippuautomaatista, jälleenmyyjiltä tai puhelimitse VR Asiakaspalvelusta.


Eli jos aikoo matkustaa kylmältä seisakkeelta ilman lipunmyyntiä on parasta olla femma ekstraa.

----------


## 339-DF

Suurin piirtein ainoa asia, jossa kaukojuna on kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto, on ollut lippujärjestelmän joustavuus. Tietysti aikanaan tullut pakollinen paikkalippu jo rajoitti tuota etua, mutta nyt VR lopettaa sen kertaheitolla.

Jatkossa yhä useampi matkustanee lyhyet matkat autolla ja pitkät lentokoneella.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jatkossa yhä useampi matkustanee lyhyet matkat autolla ja pitkät lentokoneella.


Iltalehden kyselyssä - joskin varsin pieniotoksisessa - lähes kaikki kertoivat, että matkustavat jatkossa todennäköisesti enemmän junalla. Ehkä otokseen sattui poikkeuksellisen optimistista porukkaa, tai sitten nettisivustoilla kommentoijat ovat poikkeuksellisen pessimistejä.  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Iltalehden kyselyssä - joskin varsin pieniotoksisessa - lähes kaikki kertoivat, että matkustavat jatkossa todennäköisesti enemmän junalla. Ehkä otokseen sattui poikkeuksellisen optimistista porukkaa, tai sitten nettisivustoilla kommentoijat ovat poikkeuksellisen pessimistejä.


Ensimmäinen reaktio kadunmiehellä varmasti on, että kivaa, nyt saa lippuja halvemmalla. Kestää hieman aikaa ennen kuin muutosehtojen kiristys ja sen vaikutukset hiipivät tajuntaan. Näin käytännössä otetaan saman tien pois se etu, mitä suureen ääneen on lupailtu, ja vielä heikenetään aiemmin voimassa olleita etuja. Matkustamisen joustavuuden katoaminen on valitettavaa. Ja ihan turha sanoa että saahan sitä joustavuutta rahalla, kun ei innosta maksaa lisähintaa jostain mikä aiemmin oli osa perustuotetta.

----------


## kuukanko

Kuinkahan moni matkustaja on oikeasti muuttanut lippuja niiden ostamisen jälkeen? Koska lipun ostaminen on helpompaa kuin sen muuttaminen, olen minä ainakin ostanut lipun aina vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun tiedän millä junalla matkustan.

----------


## zige94

> Kuinkahan moni matkustaja on oikeasti muuttanut lippuja niiden ostamisen jälkeen? Koska lipun ostaminen on helpompaa kuin sen muuttaminen, olen minä ainakin ostanut lipun aina vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun tiedän millä junalla matkustan.


Kyllä itsekkin ostan joko etukäteen tiettyyn junaan kun tiedän milllä junalla menen tai juuri ennen junan lähtöä. Mutta aina ei ole ollut mahdollista, ja kyllä silloin on tultu matkustettua eri junayhteydellä kuin mitä lippuun on merkitty...

Ja tuo puhelimitse lipun tilaaminen: 1. soittaminen pelkästään maksaa joku euron. 2. maksutapoina taitavat käydä Visa ja Mastercard jos oikein muistan. 3. kaikilla ei ole mitään älypuhelinta (itselläni on) minkä nuo VR:n matkapuhelinliput ovat ainakin aikasemmin vaatineet, niissä ollut jokin koodiruudukko tms. mikskä nyt kutsuttiinkaan, aamulla ei muista nyt mitään.

----------


## hmikko

> Iltalehden kyselyssä - joskin varsin pieniotoksisessa - lähes kaikki kertoivat, että matkustavat jatkossa todennäköisesti enemmän junalla. Ehkä otokseen sattui poikkeuksellisen optimistista porukkaa, tai sitten nettisivustoilla kommentoijat ovat poikkeuksellisen pessimistejä.


VR:n matkustajamäärät ovat käsittääkseni olleet pienessä nousussa kaikesta huolimatta ja jopa parin viime talven jälkeen. Ilmeisesti suomalaiset suostuvat nielemään aikamoiset annokset huonoa palvelua. Pitemmillä matkoilla itse ajaminen tai bussi ovat tietty matkustusmukavuuden kannalta tuntuvasti junaa huonompia. Osin on varmaan kyse siitä, että väestö edelleen keskittyy kaupunkeihin, jolloin junasta tulee käyttökelpoinen useammille ihmisille.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuinkahan moni matkustaja on oikeasti muuttanut lippuja niiden ostamisen jälkeen? Koska lipun ostaminen on helpompaa kuin sen muuttaminen, olen minä ainakin ostanut lipun aina vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun tiedän millä junalla matkustan.


Olen muuttanut useita kertoja. Tyypillisesti tämä on tarpeen pitkillä matkoilla, esim. Tampere-Oulu, ja jos on erikoisvaatimuksia kuten lastenrattaat mukana. Tampere-Helsinki -välillä voi yksin matkustaessaan ostaa lipun vaikka heti ennen lähtöä. Tosin tässäkin harmittaa se, että etukäteen ostettu joustava lippu olisi kätevä junaan kiireellä juostessa erityisesti silloin kun ei tiedä mihin junaan ehtii. Erityisesti näin jos vaihtaa lähijunasta tiukalla aikataululla. Mutta ei lisämaksusta. Ei sellaisia tykkää työnantajakaan maksella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Iltalehden kyselyssä - joskin varsin pieniotoksisessa - lähes kaikki kertoivat, että matkustavat jatkossa todennäköisesti enemmän junalla. Ehkä otokseen sattui poikkeuksellisen optimistista porukkaa, tai sitten nettisivustoilla kommentoijat ovat poikkeuksellisen pessimistejä.


Mun täytyy toki myöntää, etten tähänkään asti ole oikeastaan koskaan käyttänyt kaukojunia. Sellaiset 200 km matkat menevät kätevimmin omalla autolla ja pitkät, yli 400 km matkat lentokoneella. Tuohon väliin jää harmaa alue, jossa automatka on liian pitkä=epämukava ajettavaksi mutta lentokoneen nopeushyöty on mitätön. Syksyllä olisi tarkoitus käydä Jyväskylässä, mistä tullee sitten vuoden ainoa kaukojunamatka. Mutta ei se junan houkuttelevuus siitä ainakaan kasva, että juna yrittää leikkiä lentokonetta joustamattomuudellaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:30 ----------




> Kuinkahan moni matkustaja on oikeasti muuttanut lippuja niiden ostamisen jälkeen?


Ei kai niitä lippuja kukaan lähde muuttamaan, mutta ne kelpaavat ilman muuttamisia muissakin junissa kuin mihin ne on ostettu. Tyypillisimmillään kai niin, että henkilö ostaa menopaluun ja matkustaa kohteeseen sillä junalla millä on tarkoituskin. Mutta kohteessa asiat hoituvatkin suunniteltua nopeammin tai niissä menee kauemmin kuin oli tarkoitus, jolloin voi sitten palata sopivimmalla junalla.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Sitä taasen en ymmärrä, miksi ihmiset nyt valittavat, että olisi jotenkin vähemmän joustavaa matkustaa uudella systeemillä. Ihan entiseen tapaan voi vasta viime tingassa päättää millä junalla menee, ja sitten ostaa siihen junaan lipun. Aiemmin sen lipun on toki voinut ostaa etukäteen, mutta en näe muutosta nyt mitenkään kovin radikaalina, kun siihen lipun ostoon menee aikaa se pari minuuttia.


Monet perjantai-iltapäivän junat Helsingistä pohjoiseen (ja vastaavasti sunnuntai-iltana takaisinpäin) ovat siinä määrin täynnä, että niihin ostaa mielellään lipun jo päiviä etukäteen varmistaakseen mieleisensä paikan (esimerkiksi Pendolinossa naama menosuuntaan). Aikaisemmin on systeemissä ollut sen verran joustoa, että jos vaikka iltapäivän viimeinen luento on peruuntunut, on voinut (ainakin yrittää) vaihtaa lippunsa aikaisempaan junaan. Jatkossa tämä ilmeisesti onnistuu vain business-luokan lipulla.




> Suurin piirtein ainoa asia, jossa kaukojuna on kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto, on ollut lippujärjestelmän joustavuus. Tietysti aikanaan tullut pakollinen paikkalippu jo rajoitti tuota etua, mutta nyt VR lopettaa sen kertaheitolla.


Pakollinen paikkalippu oli opiskelijoiden (ja kai muidenkin alennusryhmien?) kannalta edullinen uudistus sikäli, että siitäkin alkoi saada alennusta. Ennen uudistusta esimerkiksi Helsingin ja Oulun välillä oli paikkalippu pakollinen enemmistössä junia, mutta siitä ei saanut alennusta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Hieman ihmettelen kritiikkiä. Minusta tässä on monopolioperaattori osoittanut halua matkustajien eduksi järjestettyyn hinnoitteluun. Lisäksi tavalla, joka on lentoliikenteessä osoittautunut käsittääkseni nimenomaan matkustajien suosimaksi menettelyksi, johon kilpailutilanne on pakottanut alan kaikki yrittäjät.

Lipun vaihto junasta toiseen tuntuu nyt olevan suuri ongelma. Aiemmin ainoa suuri ongelma oli hinta. Nyt on tarjolla halvempaa hintaa, mutta sillä ei olekaan väliksi, koska paikkalipun vaihto onkin ongelma. Itse en edes ymmärrä sen ongelmaa, koska en ole juuri koskaan tarvinnut moista palvelua sen vertaa, että olisin edes tullut tietoiseksi siitä, että paikkalippu on ollut pakollinen, mutta sillä ei olekaan ollut mitään merkitystä.

Lentoliikenteen ennakkohinnoittelutapa on ollut minusta OK, mukaanlukien paikkalipun vaihtorajoitus. Minusta se on yhtä OK junaliikenteessä. Pidän täysin kohtuullisena, että halvalla ennakkoon ostettua lippua ei vaihdeta. Juuri siitä syystä olen alennukseni saanut. Jos haluan ostaa enemmän palvelua, olen valmis myös maksamaan enemmän.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lentoliikenteen ennakkohinnoittelutapa on ollut minusta OK, mukaanlukien paikkalipun vaihtorajoitus. Minusta se on yhtä OK junaliikenteessä. Pidän täysin kohtuullisena, että halvalla ennakkoon ostettua lippua ei vaihdeta. Juuri siitä syystä olen alennukseni saanut. Jos haluan ostaa enemmän palvelua, olen valmis myös maksamaan enemmän.


Kyllä, mutta nythän vaihtorajoitetuksi muuttuu myös vanhaa 2. luokan lippua vastaava peruslippu. Eli maksamalla saman kuin ennen saakin lipun, jota ei enää voi vaihtaa maksutta ja jonka takaisinmaksusta ryöstetään 10 euroa aikaisemman 4 euron sijasta. Ja ennen kaikkea aikaisemmin sama lippu kävi vaihtamattakin muissa junissa, mutta ilman paikkavarausta. Nyt ei kelpaa. Nämä ovat selkeitä heikennyksiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lipun vaihto junasta toiseen tuntuu nyt olevan suuri ongelma. Aiemmin ainoa suuri ongelma oli hinta. Nyt on tarjolla halvempaa hintaa, mutta sillä ei olekaan väliksi, koska paikkalipun vaihto onkin ongelma.


Eiköhän se ole vähän niin, että meitä on moneen junaan. Yhdelle ratkaisee hinta, toiselle joustavuus, kolmannella hinta on keskeisempi juttu mutta joustavuuttakin pitää olla ja neljännelle joustavuus on ykkösasia mutta se ei saisi maksaa maltaita. No, ykköstapaus tietysti hyötyy tästä uudistuksesta. Muut eivät.

Minulle joustavuutta on se, että jos päivän hommat saa valmiiksi odotettua nopeammin, voi suunnistaa ilman sen kummempia byrokratioita rautatieasemalle ja hypätä junaan.




> Lentoliikenteen ennakkohinnoittelutapa on ollut minusta OK, mukaanlukien paikkalipun vaihtorajoitus. Minusta se on yhtä OK junaliikenteessä. Pidän täysin kohtuullisena, että halvalla ennakkoon ostettua lippua ei vaihdeta. Juuri siitä syystä olen alennukseni saanut. Jos haluan ostaa enemmän palvelua, olen valmis myös maksamaan enemmän.


Kuten sanoin, en pahemmin kaukojunilla matkusta. Kuitenkin matkustan jatkuvasti tilanteissa, joissa joustavuudesta on etua ja jossa sitä tulee käytettyä. Kun olin Hongkongissa ja kävin tutustumassa Macaoon kantosiipialuksella, niin Macao tulikin aika pikaisesti nähdyksi enkä viitsinyt enää odottaa kahta tuntia sitä paluupaattia, johon lippuni oli. Ei ongelmaa: paatteja lähti kai puolen tunnin tai tunnin välein, ja kun ne matkustajat olivat nousseet laivaan, joilla oli juuri siihen vuoroon oikeuttava lippu, niin standby-jonosta otettiin jonotusjärjestyksessä lisää porukkaa laiva täyteen.

Amerikan sisäisillä lennoilla American Airlines sallii statuskorttilaisille standbyn eli vastaavan jonotusmahdollisuuden saman päivän lennoille ilman lisämaksua, joten kun kentälle kuitenkin pitää tulla hyvissä ajoin, niin sännöllisesti ehtii esim. tuntia aikaisemmin menevälle lennolle, kunhan siellä on tilaa. Finnair ei ole yhtä joustava. Kun esim. tulin elokuun alussa Norrköpingistä ns. työmatkalta, niin olin Arlandalla siten, että olisin hyvin ehtinyt edelliselle lennolle. Mutta kun ei siellä kentällä ollut edes lipunmyyntihenkilökuntaa, joka olisi osannut tehdä lippuun lisämaksullisen muutoksen, niin sitten odoteltiin.

Tallinnassa tuskailen jatkuvasti saman ongelman kanssa, kun päivätyön vuoksi sinne ei oikein ehdi muutoin kuin kalliisti lentäen eikä paluulentoa uskalla ottaa liian tiukaksi, jos perillä kuluukin enemmän aikaa kuin on kuvitellut. No, jos aikaa ei kulukaan ns. liikaa, niin sitten sitä aikaa pitää tappaa lennujaamalla.

Tallinnan muutoskelvoton, lyhyellä varoitusajalla ostettu lippu maksaa noin 250 e ja muutoskelpoinen 400 e. Eli ei ihan kannata satsata siihen muutoskelpoiseen. Jos halpa ennakkolippu junaan maksaa kolmasosan siitä mitä ekan luokan lippu tai nykyisin ns. joustava lippu, niin voi vaan kysyä, onko se joustavuus aito vaihtoehto.

Eli kuten sanottu, meitä on moneen junaan. Minun matkustustottumuksiini ja odotuksiini tuo uusi VR-hinnoittelu ei sovi ollenkaan. Mutta eipä sen tarvitsekaan sopia, kun en muutenkaan käytä junaa. Niin että ehkä tuo uudistus on ihan hyvä, ei ne ainakaan minun eurojani sillä menetä  :Smile:

----------


## sane

> Hieman ihmettelen kritiikkiä. Minusta tässä on monopolioperaattori osoittanut halua matkustajien eduksi järjestettyyn hinnoitteluun. Lisäksi tavalla, joka on lentoliikenteessä osoittautunut käsittääkseni nimenomaan matkustajien suosimaksi menettelyksi, johon kilpailutilanne on pakottanut alan kaikki yrittäjät.


Koska suurin osa matkustajista ei hyödy uudistuksesta pätkääkään, sen sijaan suurin osa menettää mahdollisuuden hypätä edelliseen tai seuraavaan junaan.

Lentoliikenteeseen ei oikein kotimaan junamatkoja ole hyvä verrata; On eri asia varata lennot kaksi kuukautta etukäteen muutama kerta päivässä lennettävälle Pariisin lennolle, kuin muutama kerta tunnissa ajettavaan Tampereen junaan. Vaihtoehtona lennolle on toinen lentoyhtiö, junamatkalla kilpailijana oma auto, joka kyllä yleensä käynnistyy tasan halutessa.

Toki junissakin on hyvä pyrkiä tasoittamaan kysyntää eri vuorojen välille, joka väistämättä vähentää joustavuutta. Tämä uudistus tosin ei ymmärtääkseni tee edes sitä, kun ruuhka-ajan junat ovat saman hintaisia kuin hiljasenkin ajan. Mikäli liput ostetaan anonyymeinä on tässä kyllä hyvä mahdollisuus jonkin enemmän tai vähemmän virallisen matkatoimiston tarjota edullisia lähtöjä ostettavaksi vielä matkapäivänä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lentoliikenteeseen ei oikein kotimaan junamatkoja ole hyvä verrata; On eri asia varata lennot kaksi kuukautta etukäteen muutama kerta päivässä lennettävälle Pariisin lennolle, kuin muutama kerta tunnissa ajettavaan Tampereen junaan. Vaihtoehtona lennolle on toinen lentoyhtiö, junamatkalla kilpailijana oma auto, joka kyllä yleensä käynnistyy tasan halutessa.


Minä en ymmärrä tätä vaihtamisen ongelmaa kotimaan junaliikenteessä juuri siksi, että tilanne on eri kuin kansainvälisillä lennoilla. Koska lennot ovat kysyttyjä ja suosituimmat vuorot täyttyvät useinkin pari viikkoa ennakkoon, paluulipun ennalta ostamiseen on tietynlainen pakko. Itse en yleensä koskaan osta junan paluulippua ennakkoon juuri siksi, etten voi olla varma siitä, millä junalla palaan. Koska junissa on tilaa ja lippuja voi ostaa viime kädessä konduktööriltä, miksi ottaisin sen riesan, että ostan lipun ennalta. Lisänä vielä se, että paluuliput ovat eri hintaisia junatyypistä riippuen. Senkin kannalta on typerää ostaa lippua, vaikka sillä olisikin vaihto-oikeus.

Oma auto ei ole minulle vaihtoehto. On tuossa pihassa yksi, mutta vältän sen käyttöä, koska ajaminen on epämukavaa hukkaan heitettyä elämää. Ymmärrän myös autoilun todellisen hinnan enkä petä itseäni pelkkien bensakulujen laskemisella. Se ei tarkoita sitä, ettenkö ymmärrä, milloin juna- ja lentopiput ovat kalliita. Mutta kas, minä annan ajalleni arvon toisin kuin useat autoilijat, jotka eivät anna, vaikka kuitenkin perustelevat autoiluhankkeita arvokkaalla ajallaan.

Antero

----------


## Jufo

Olin lukevinani, että tässä VR:n lippu-uudistuksessa oli tarkoitus myös tasata kaukojunien kuormitusta eli asiakas saisi junalipun edullisemmin valitsemalla hiljaisempaan aikaan lähtevän puolityhjän junan kuin ruuhkaisimpaan aikaan lähtevän täpötäyden junan. Nyt kun lippu-uudistus tuli tänään voimaan niin en ole nähnyt tällaisesta edusta enää mitään mainintaa. Eli VR mainostaa uudistavansa hinnoitteluaan lentoyhtiöiden malliin, mutta asiakkaalle ei sitten kuitenkaan tarjota vaihtoehtoa saada lippunsa edullisemmin valitsemalla hiljaisempi matkustusajankohta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Nyt kun lippu-uudistus tuli tänään voimaan niin en ole nähnyt tällaisesta edusta enää mitään mainintaa.


Uudistus tapahtuu portaittain.

----------


## zige94

Joissakin junissa muuten halveni liput nyt kun tuli uudistus. Eräs kaverini ihmetteli ja kysy multa että tiedänkö asiasta jotain kun edellisenä päivänä oli hänellä maksanut Turengista Hämeenlinnaan 1,80e muistaakseni, ja nyt se oli kuulemma ollut 1,30e. Samalla kysyi että maksaako ylimääräistä nykyään jos ostaa Hämeenlinnasta Turenkiin mentäessä lipun junasta. En osannut tähän vastata kun edelleenkään ei VR:ltä ole tuohon uudistukseen tullut mitään mainintaa missään että milloin maksaa enemmän jos junasta ostaa ja mitä junia se koskee. Kaukojunia varmasti, mutta koskeeko myös taajamajunia jne. ja vaikka lipunmyynti olisi asemalla kiinni...

----------


## Jufo

> Joissakin junissa muuten halveni liput nyt kun tuli uudistus. Eräs kaverini ihmetteli ja kysy multa että tiedänkö asiasta jotain kun edellisenä päivänä oli hänellä maksanut Turengista Hämeenlinnaan 1,80e muistaakseni, ja nyt se oli kuulemma ollut 1,30e. Samalla kysyi että maksaako ylimääräistä nykyään jos ostaa Hämeenlinnasta Turenkiin mentäessä lipun junasta. En osannut tähän vastata kun edelleenkään ei VR:ltä ole tuohon uudistukseen tullut mitään mainintaa missään että milloin maksaa enemmän jos junasta ostaa ja mitä junia se koskee. Kaukojunia varmasti, mutta koskeeko myös taajamajunia jne. ja vaikka lipunmyynti olisi asemalla kiinni...


Viime viikolla junalla Hämeenlinnaan matkustaessani otin konnarin kanssa tämän lippu-uudistuksen ja 5 palvelumaksun puheeksi ja konnari suositteli matkustamaan Hämeenlinnaan taajamajunalla, koska hänen mukaansa siinä ei mitään palvelumaksua junasta ostettaessa olisi. Tosin tiedä sitten, kuinka hyvin konnaritkaan ovat näistä uudistuksista perillä.

----------


## zige94

No nythän alkoi suoraan sanottuna vit*ttamaan tuo VR:n lippu-uudistus... Joko verkkopalvelussa on vikaa, tai sitten se pitää paikkaansa, nimittäin Tapanila-Turenki matka nousi melkein puolella edellisestä hinnasta joka oli 11 e ja risat. Nyt verkkokauppa näyttää 20,90 e.

Okei, tarkistin vielä sen uudestaan, eli Tikkurilasta Turenkiin on 12,34 e, eli periaatteessa en voikkaan enään suoraan ostaa lippua Tapanilasta Turenkiin, vaan pitää ostaa Tikkurilasta Turenkiin jolloin se on paljon halvempi kuin Tapanilasta, ja sitten maksaa 4 euroa vielä seutulippuun, kun ennen sai 30senttiä kalliimmalla suoraan Tapanilasta Turenkiin. Nyt VR veloittaisi vähän päälle 8euroa lisää. Onko tuossa oikeasti mitään järkeä?

Näköjään ei VR:n sivut edes toimi kunnolla, josta on ollut uutisissa jo paljonkin juttua.

Tuumin muuten tässä juuri että mitä jos ostan HSL-alueen sisällä lähijunasta lipun Tapanilasta Turenkiin, mitäköhän hintaa se silloin näyttäisi? Sehän on normaali lähijuna, ei taajamajuna eikä kaukojuna, joten velottaako VR siitä jotain, vai antaako kone yhtä halpana kuin verkkokauppa näytti 20,90 e Tapanilasta, vai antaako vielä halvemmalla? Mutta kuitenkin, tuossa ei ole mitään järkeä.

Sitten kun katsoo Tapanila-Jyväskylä ja Tikkurila-Jyväskylä, ei niiden välillä ole kuin muutaman euron ero.

----------


## MMH

> Tapanila-Turenki matka nousi melkein puolella edellisestä hinnasta joka oli 11 e ja risat. Nyt verkkokauppa näyttää 20,90 e.


Ei noussut puolella, vaan kaksinkertaiseksi. Jos olisi noussut puolella, uusi hinta olisi 16,50 . Hieman on kyllä saivartelua  :Wink: .

----------


## zige94

> Ei noussut puolella, vaan kaksinkertaiseksi. Jos olisi noussut puolella, uusi hinta olisi 16,50 . Hieman on kyllä saivartelua .


No korjataan se sitten edellisestä viestistäni. Mutta ei tuo selitä silti tuota VR:n outoa uudistuslogiikkaa, ymmärtääkseni sen piti olla parempi systeemi kuin aikasemmin, mutta ei se siltä näytä. Aika kallis matka on juu Tapanila-Tikkurila näköjään, 8e ja risat... Ainoa hyvä puoli on se että saisin lipun suoraan älypuhelimeeni Tapanilasta jo, ennen sai vain Tikkurila-Turenki välille, mutta en kyllä sen takia maksaisi 8euroa ylimääräistä...

----------


## jodo

Voisikohan kyseessä olla virhe nettikaupassa, kun esim. Helsingistä hinta on myös noin 12 euroa.

----------


## aki

> No nythän alkoi suoraan sanottuna vit*ttamaan tuo VR:n lippu-uudistus... Joko verkkopalvelussa on vikaa, tai sitten se pitää paikkaansa, nimittäin Tapanila-Turenki matka nousi melkein puolella edellisestä hinnasta joka oli 11 e ja risat. Nyt verkkokauppa näyttää 20,90 e.
> 
> Okei, tarkistin vielä sen uudestaan, eli Tikkurilasta Turenkiin on 12,34 e, eli periaatteessa en voikkaan enään suoraan ostaa lippua Tapanilasta Turenkiin, vaan pitää ostaa Tikkurilasta Turenkiin jolloin se on paljon halvempi kuin Tapanilasta, ja sitten maksaa 4 euroa vielä seutulippuun


Toisaalta haku antaa hinnan 12,34e myös välille Hki-Turenki (R-juna) joten tällöin kannattaisi ajaa ensin Pasilaan ja vaihtaa siellä R-junaan, säästäisi seutulipun hinnan. On tuossa kieltämättä kyllä melkoista ristiriitaa kun vaihdollinen ja lyhyempi matka Tapanilasta Turenkiin olisi huomattavasti kalliimpi kuin vaihdoton ja pidempi matka Helsingistä Turenkiin.

----------


## zige94

> On tuossa kieltämättä kyllä melkoista ristiriitaa kun vaihdollinen ja lyhyempi matka Tapanilasta Turenkiin olisi huomattavasti kalliimpi kuin vaihdoton ja pidempi matka Helsingistä Turenkiin.


On juu, ja näin taidan nykyään varmaan tehdäkkin. Saattaa myös olla kun VR ilmoitti että suosituimmilla yhteyksillä olisi kalliimpi mennä niin tuo järjestelmä saattaa jostain syystä laskea tuon N-junan (Tapanila-Tikkurila) suosituksi (sitähän se kyllä onkin) ja veloittaa sen takia runsaasti enemmän. En tiedä, olisi kiva saada jonkinlainen tieto tuohon syyhyn, ja onko se virhe ja ollaanko sitä korjaamassa...

----------


## 339-DF

Eiköhän toi ole vaan virhe, jota ei ehkä kukaan huomaa kun asemat ovat noin harvinaiset. Osta Helsinki-Turenki -lippu ja nouse kyytiin Tapanilasta. Siinä ei ole mitään kiellettyä.

----------


## jodo

Pistähän zige matkahakuun Helsinki-turenki, ja laajennetussa haussa kauttakulkuasemaksi tapanila, lipun hinnaksi tulee 10.63 tai 9.19 .

----------


## zige94

> Pistähän zige matkahakuun Helsinki-turenki, ja laajennetussa haussa kauttakulkuasemaksi tapanila, lipun hinnaksi tulee 10.63 tai 9.19 .


Hmm... En saanut tuollaista summaa, 21euroa ja risat näyttää vaikka kauttakulkuasemana Tapanila... Mutta tosiaan, tuo Helsinki-Turenki hinta on tuo halvin mahdollisin minkä itse olen saanut näkymään, joten sen lipun tulen todennäköisesti hankkimaan tästä lähtien.

----------


## jodo

Sori, katsoinkin itse vain opiskelijahintaa.

----------


## zige94

> Sori, katsoinkin itse vain opiskelijahintaa.


Ei se mitään, mutta tuossa huomasin kuitenkin, että jostain syystä kun reitti menee Turenkiin Tapanilan kautta, vaikka lähtöpaikkana ei ole Tapanila niin hinta on suurempi, eli kyllä siinä jokin virhe näyttäisi olevan. Malmiltakin näyttää 20,66e eli Tapanilasta on jopa vähän kalliimpi vaikka Tapanilasta on lyhyempi matka. Jotain mystistä tuossa kyllä on.

----------


## Samppa

Eikös "aina" ole ollut niin, että pikavuorolippu tai junalippu on halvempi esim. Helsingistä Tampereelle kuin Kaivokselasta tai Tikkurilasta Tampereelle? Siis päätepysäkiltä/-asemalta on tarjottu liikennevälineiden välisen kilpailun vuoksi halvempi hinta kuin välipysäkeiltä/asemilta vaikka niiltä matka on lyhyempi.

----------


## zige94

> Eikös "aina" ole ollut niin, että pikavuorolippu tai junalippu on halvempi esim. Helsingistä Tampereelle kuin Kaivokselasta tai Tikkurilasta Tampereelle? Siis päätepysäkiltä/-asemalta on tarjottu liikennevälineiden välisen kilpailun vuoksi halvempi hinta kuin välipysäkeiltä/asemilta vaikka niiltä matka on lyhyempi.


Eipä ainakaan jos täältä Tapanilasta on lähtenyt. Täältä mihin tahansa pohjoiseen päin on aina ollut 1-3euroa halvempi kuin Helsingin asemalta. Tikkurilasta vielä muutama kymmensentti-euro halvempi kuin Tapanilasta.

----------


## killerpop

Taloussanomien artikkeli lippu-uudistuksen maksajista ei kyllä ole mieluisaa luettavaa heille, jotka kulkevat junilla säännöllisesti työmatkojaan
http://www.taloussanomat.fi/liikenne...u/201113183/12

----------


## petteri

VR on todella uudistanut lipunmyyntiä. Nykyään lipun hankkiminen vaatii jo pitkää jonotusta.  :Sad: 

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ta...?ref=tf-promo2

----------


## Elmo Allen

> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ta...?ref=tf-promo2


"- Nyt ei kyllä tule painokelpoista teksti. Mitta on aivan täysi! Talvella on lunta raiteilla ja keväällä lehtiä raiteilla, aina on jokin ongelma! Paras oli se, kun toisessa määränpäässä juna seisoi paikoillaan, kun junan runkovaunu puuttui ja toisessa määränpäässä juna seisoi paikoillaan, kun junan veturi puuttui', puhisee Turun ja Helsingin väliä matkaava Eero Pukarinen, joka seisoi liikkumattomassa lippujonossa Helsingin rautatieasemalla."

Mikä ihme on junan runkovaunu?

----------


## hmikko

Uuden systeemin ovat toimittaneet Accenture ja Tieto. Yllättävää olisi, jos se sattuisi toimimaan. Minulta riittää VR:lle murunen ymmärrystä siinä mielessä, että tämä on nykyään ihan normaalia menoa valtionhallinon tietojärjestelmissä, eikä VR varmaan ole sen parempi niitä hankkimaan kuin muutkaan virastot. Epäilen, että koko homman olisi voinut hoitaa paremmin ja halvemmalla talon sisällä kuin näillä konsulenteilla teettämällä, mutta ei vissiin voi olettaa, että VR:ltä onnistuisi ohjelmiston kehittäminen kun ei onnistu konnarien työvuorojen järjestäminenkään. Nyt vaan on niin, että VR:n julkikuva ei kestä enempää sekoilua. Kilpailun vapauttamista rautatieliikenteessä vastustavat ovat vedonneet siihen, että joissakin maissa siitä on seurannut ongelmia. Argumentti alkaa kuulostaa aika ontolta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minulta riittää VR:lle murunen ymmärrystä siinä mielessä, että tämä on nykyään ihan normaalia menoa valtionhallinon tietojärjestelmissä, eikä VR varmaan ole sen parempi niitä hankkimaan kuin muutkaan virastot.


Vaikka hankintaosaamista ei olisi, niin on kuitenkin aivan VR:n oma vika, että he päättivät ottaa uuden lipunmyyntijärjestelmän käyttöön raakileena.

----------


## hmikko

Johtaja Jaatinen kertoo meille, että ei tämä mikään kaaos ole, luulette vaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Minä vastaan matkustajaliikenteestä kokonaisuutena, ja olen ensimmäinen vastuunkantaja järjestelmän toteutuksessa ja toimivuudessa.


Parempi olisi, että hakeutuisit kykyjäsi vastaavaan työhön ja alkaisit _vastailla_ vaikka puhelimeen VR:n lippupalvelussa. Sen verran vahvat näytöt kuitenkin on viime vuosilta matkustajaliikenteen kokonaisuuden hallinnasta.

----------


## ultrix

> Parempi olisi, että hakeutuisit kykyjäsi vastaavaan työhön ja alkaisit _vastailla_ vaikka puhelimeen VR:n lippupalvelussa. Sen verran vahvat näytöt kuitenkin on viime vuosilta matkustajaliikenteen kokonaisuuden hallinnasta.


Olethan lukenut uutisia?

----------


## risukasa

> Vaikka hankintaosaamista ei olisi, niin on kuitenkin aivan VR:n oma vika, että he päättivät ottaa uuden lipunmyyntijärjestelmän käyttöön raakileena.


Oli myös VR:n valinta pistää verovaroja liikkeelle kavereiden suuntaan. Varsinkin Tieto on suora valtionyhtiöiden jatke ja julkiset kilpailutukset järjestäen räätälöity niin että ne menevät sille. Otson pureva kirjoitus aiheesta:

http://vesirajassa.blogspot.com/2011...toa-lisaa.html

----------


## hmikko

Tieto lisää tuskaa, ja Accenture.

----------


## hmikko

Toimitusjohtaja Aro A-studiossa:

http://areena.yle.fi/video/1316631988786

----------


## 339-DF

Minulta pääsi kyllä hyvät naurut, kun luin HS:n 21.9. jutun lippu-uudistuksesta. Kun automaatit ovat särki, ylirasittuneet haistatelluiksi joutuneet konduktöörit eivät ehdi myydä lippuja, aseman lipunmyyntiin on tunnin jono ja hinnat ovat lentoliikenteeseen verrattuna naurettavat, niin viestintäpäällikkö Heijari (nimi ei kai ole vitsi) toteaa Hesarissa: "Ei tilanne poikennut tavallisesta arkipäivästä lainkaan."

Normipäivä siis. Että sellainen uusi juna-aika.

----------


## Alur

Keski-Uusimaa toi tänään esiin uuden ehkä hiukan yllättävänkin ongelman.

Toisen asteen opiskelijat, jotka ovat oikeutettuja koulumatkatukeen menettivät lippu-uudistuksen myötä oikeuden ostaa liityntälipun KELA:n piikkiin. Kustannusnousu on tällaisille opiskelijoille noin 100 %. Verkkoversiossa juttu on hyvin niukka, mutta paperisessa lehdessä on kuvattu muutamia käytännön tilanteita. Lisäksi KELA:n lakimies tuo esiin lainsäädännöstä johtuvat syyt, minkä vuoksi KELA ei voi enää kustantaa liityntälippuja lippu-uudistuksen jälkeen.

----------


## zige94

Vr on uutisoinut että on ottanut käyttöön kaikki lippuautomaattinsa, ja järjestelmä toimisi normaalisti? Onko näin muka? Itse en ole koko päivän aikana päässyt edes hakemaan matkahaullu juna-yhteyksiä saati sitten varaamaan ja ostamaan lippuja vaikka olisi tarvetta...'

Ps. Jos joku saisi edes kaivettua minulle tiedot Helsinki/Pasila-Hämeenlinna ja paluu hinnan jos ei sama niin olisin kiitollinen. Taajamajuna siis kyseessä, 12:19 Helsingistä lähtevä vuoro, ja takasin päin se viimeisin. Aikuisten lippu  :Smile: 

Yritin koko ajan mutta välillä tulee että "Palveluun ei juuri nyt saada yhteyttä" ja välillä yhtäkkiä "Istunto on vanhentunut" vaikka koko ajan avaan uudestaan sen matkahaun...

----------


## Peba

Ilmeisesti lyhyet matkat taasen kannattaa hankkia asemanväli kerrallaan.

http://www.aamulehti.fi/cs/Satellite...ame=KALWrapper

----------


## aki

> Vr on uutisoinut että on ottanut käyttöön kaikki lippuautomaattinsa, ja järjestelmä toimisi normaalisti? Onko näin muka?


Näin uutisoi Yle eilen alkuillasta http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/1...a_2950776.html eli ei taida ongelmat lipunmyynnissä olla vieläkään ohi.

----------


## Tunni

> Ps. Jos joku saisi edes kaivettua minulle tiedot Helsinki/Pasila-Hämeenlinna ja paluu hinnan jos ei sama niin olisin kiitollinen. Taajamajuna siis kyseessä, 12:19 Helsingistä lähtevä vuoro, ja takasin päin se viimeisin. Aikuisten lippu 
> 
> Yritin koko ajan mutta välillä tulee että "Palveluun ei juuri nyt saada yhteyttä" ja välillä yhtäkkiä "Istunto on vanhentunut" vaikka koko ajan avaan uudestaan sen matkahaun...


12.10 lähtee Helsingistä Hämeenlinnaan Paunun bussi, tai jos tykkää enemmän Länsilinjoista niin 12.45. Hinta aikuiselle 15,90  tai menopaluu 31,50 . Jatkoyhteyksiäkin on Hämeenlinnan linja-autoasemalta. Miksi pitäisi jatkuvasti hermoilla epäluotettavan junamatkustamisen kanssa, kun bussit kulkevat?  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> Ps. Jos joku saisi edes kaivettua minulle tiedot Helsinki/Pasila-Hämeenlinna ja paluu hinnan jos ei sama niin olisin kiitollinen. Taajamajuna siis kyseessä, 12:19 Helsingistä lähtevä vuoro, ja takasin päin se viimeisin. Aikuisten lippu


Itse pääsin äsken heti hakemaan aikataulutietoja, Helsingistä Hämeenlinnaan klo 12.19 lähtevän junan peruslippu maksaa 13.60, Hämeenlinnasta lähtee viimeinen paikallisjuna takaisin klo 20.23 ja lippu maksaa saman verran.

----------


## zige94

> 12.10 lähtee Helsingistä Hämeenlinnaan Paunun bussi, tai jos tykkää enemmän Länsilinjoista niin 12.45. Hinta aikuiselle 15,90  tai menopaluu 31,50 . Jatkoyhteyksiäkin on Hämeenlinnan linja-autoasemalta. Miksi pitäisi jatkuvasti hermoilla epäluotettavan junamatkustamisen kanssa, kun bussit kulkevat?


Niin tottahan ne bussit kulkevat ja systeemi sinällään toimii paremmin kuin junissa, mutta juna-asema tuossa heti vieressä, juna nopeampi ja näköjään halvempikin joten junan valitsen tällä kertaa  :Smile: 




> Itse pääsin äsken heti hakemaan aikataulutietoja, Helsingistä Hämeenlinnaan klo 12.19 lähtevän junan peruslippu maksaa 13.60, Hämeenlinnasta lähtee viimeinen paikallisjuna takaisin klo 20.23 ja lippu maksaa saman verran.


Kiitos. Itse en pääse vieläkään hakemaan... Jos aamulla toimisi, uskaltaako edes ostaa lippua netistä, vai kannattaako suoraan kääntyä aseman lipunmyynnin tai lippuautomaatin puoleen? Paitsi joku taisi juuri linkittäää uutisen jonka mukaan ei lippuautomaatitkaan taaskaan toimi...

----------


## zige94

Nyt alkaa jo ketuttamaan. Malmin aseman lippuautomaatti oli suljettuna... Netin kautta en pääse vieläkään, pääsin maksu vaiheeseen kunnes tulikin että "Istunto on vanhentunut"... Toivottavasti asemalta saisi lipun. Paluulippu onki hankalampi koska Hämeenlinnassa todennäköisesti ei ole lipunmyynti enään auki...

----------


## zige94

Onko konduktöörit oikeasti tietämättömiä uudesta palvelumaksusta kun väittää jokaiselle matkustajalle että viiden euron korotus lipunhinnassa johtuu järjestelmävirheestä?

----------


## aki

> Onko konduktöörit oikeasti tietämättömiä uudesta palvelumaksusta kun väittää jokaiselle matkustajalle että viiden euron korotus lipunhinnassa johtuu järjestelmävirheestä?


Vr:n sivuilla todetaan näin "Kaukoliikenteen junissa voi ostaa junalippuja ilman paikkatietoja. Junassa ostetun lipun palvelumaksu on 5 (ei suorilla taajamajunamatkoilla)"

Mitä ovat siis nämä suorat taajamajunamatkat? Onko esim. Helsingistä Riihimäelle kulkeva R-juna, joka jatkaa Tampereelle asti, tällainen?

Lisäksi korttimaksamisesta junassa todetaan näin:

Junalippujen maksaminen:

- Junissa käteisellä ja edellämainituilla korteilla, Huom! Visa electron-kortti KELPAA junissa silloin, kun kortti pystytään varmentamaan. Mikäli varmennusta ei heikon verkkoyhteyden vuoksi voida tehdä, lippua ei voi maksaa junassa Visa electron-kortilla.

Eli periaatteessa electron-kortti siis kelpaa junissa, aiemmin olen ymmärtänyt ettei korttia junissa hyväksytä maksuvälineeksi.

----------


## vompatti

> Onko konduktöörit oikeasti tietämättömiä uudesta palvelumaksusta kun väittää jokaiselle matkustajalle että viiden euron korotus lipunhinnassa johtuu järjestelmävirheestä?


En tiedä ovat oikeasti tietämättömiä, mutta ainakin tuntuvat tietämättömiltä. Matkustin tänään lähijunassa 9716 (kulkee siis Tampereelta Helsinkiin). Jokaiselta junassa lippunsa ostaneelta perittiin viiden euron lisämaksu vaikka monet väittivätkin hinnan olevan väärän. Konduktööri kehotti kysymään lipputoimistosta hinnan oikeellisuutta. Itse ainakin säilytän lippuni niin kauan, että oikea hinta selviää. Verkkokaupastahan näitä lippuja ei voi ostaa, sillä istunto vanhenee aina liian nopeasti.

Ajatelkaa positiivisesti: ihan kaikilta ei edelleenkään peritä lisämaksua. Vaihdoin Tikkurilassa N-junaan, jolla jatkoin matkaa Puistolaan. Välille Tikkurila-Helsinki sai joku onnekas ostettua lipun 2,50 eurolla. Ihan kohtuullinen hinta mielestäni.

----------


## zige94

> En tiedä ovat oikeasti tietämättömiä, mutta ainakin tuntuvat tietämättömiltä. Matkustin tänään lähijunassa 9716 (kulkee siis Tampereelta Helsinkiin). Jokaiselta junassa lippunsa ostaneelta perittiin viiden euron lisämaksu vaikka monet väittivätkin hinnan olevan väärän. Konduktööri kehotti kysymään lipputoimistosta hinnan oikeellisuutta. Itse ainakin säilytän lippuni niin kauan, että oikea hinta selviää. Verkkokaupastahan näitä lippuja ei voi ostaa, sillä istunto vanhenee aina liian nopeasti.
> 
> Ajatelkaa positiivisesti: ihan kaikilta ei edelleenkään peritä lisämaksua. Vaihdoin Tikkurilassa N-junaan, jolla jatkoin matkaa Puistolaan. Välille Tikkurila-Helsinki sai joku onnekas ostettua lipun 2,50 eurolla. Ihan kohtuullinen hinta mielestäni.


Itsekkin matkustin juuri tuolla 9716:lla Hämeenlinnasta Helsinkiin. Juuri junan lähdettyä Hämeenlinnasta konduktöörihän kuulottikin jotain asiasta. Ymmärtääkseni vyöhykelipuista eli esim. Helsinki-Riihimäki välillä ei peritä mitään maksuja, mutta jos ostaa lipun esimerkiksi Riihimäki-Tampere välisiltä asemilta/asemille niin se lasketaan taajamajuna-matkaksi, vaikka konduktöörit selittivät sen olevan kaukojunamatka jonka vuoksi tuli lisämaksu... Tiedä sitten mikä vikana. 

Eipä muuten pystynyt edes Hämeenlinnan asemalla myydä mulle Hämeenlinna-Tapanila lippua tuohon 9716:een, järjestelmä ei kuulemma antanut tehdä näin. Päätti sitten myydä ja kertoikin minulle että pistää sen lipun Helsinkiin saakka ja minulla on ihan normaali oikeus vaihtaa Tikkurilassa vielä N-junaan.

Istunto vanhenee hetkessä sen vuoksi että VR:llä on jokin iso ongelma siellä niiden sivuilla nytten, itsellänikin heittänyt eilisestä saakka samaa herjaa...

PS. Vaihdoin etummaiseen yksikköön Riihimäelle, siellä oli eri konnari. Tämä tiesi tästä lisämaksusta ja sanoi että ei tiedä onko uusi sääntö vai järjestelmävirhe. Mutta myyntilaite näytti ihan normaalin hinnan ilman 5euron lisämaksua kun matkustaja osti lippua Hyvinkää-Myyrmäki. Eli ilmeisesti ei koske ollenkaan vyöhykealueen matkoja, mutta jos matka loppuu tai alkaa vyöhykealueen ulkopuolelle/-lta niin ilmeisesti peritään lisämaksu aina.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:49 ----------




> - Junissa käteisellä ja edellämainituilla korteilla, Huom! Visa electron-kortti KELPAA junissa silloin, kun kortti pystytään varmentamaan. Mikäli varmennusta ei heikon verkkoyhteyden vuoksi voida tehdä, lippua ei voi maksaa junassa Visa electron-kortilla.
> 
> Eli periaatteessa electron-kortti siis kelpaa junissa, aiemmin olen ymmärtänyt ettei korttia junissa hyväksytä maksuvälineeksi.


Vahvistan tämän. Matkustaja maksoi onnistuneesti Visa Electronilla tänään 9716:ssa/R-junassa Hyvinkään aseman kohdalla junan ollessa pysähtynyt..

http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/20111016_120604.jpg <--osaako joku kertoa muuten mistä tuo Paikallisjuna LOL -tulee? Siis etenkin LOL. Aiheutti vähän hilpeyttä kaveriporukan kanssa...  :Laughing:

----------


## tlajunen

> http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/20111016_120604.jpg <--osaako joku kertyä muuten mistä tuo Paikallisjuna LOL -tulee? Siis etenkin LOL. Aiheutti vähän hilpeyttä kaveriporukan kanssa...


Ilmeisesti jokin järjestelmän sisäinen koodi paikallisjunalle ("LOcaL"). Sen ei pitäisi päätyä lippuun asti, mutta kun ei mene putkeen muutenkaan, niin miksi tuokaan asia menisi.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Ilmeisesti jokin järjestelmän sisäinen koodi paikallisjunalle ("LOcaL"). Sen ei pitäisi päätyä lippuun asti, mutta kun ei mene putkeen muutenkaan, niin miksi tuokaan asia menisi.


No on kyllä aivan erinomaisen koodin kyllä keksinyt, ja vieläkun se tosiaan lipulle jostain kumman syystä päätynyt. Joku kommentoi facebookissa jo "On VR:llä erittäin hyvä usko omiin juniinsa", en siihen mitään kommentoinut.

Onko Lajusella tarkkaa/vahvistettua tietoa noihin aikasempiin juttuihin liittyen noihin palvelumaksuihin ja konduktöörien ilmeisesti tietämättömyyteen? Jos siis oikein muistan ja olen ymmärtänyt olet itse konduktööri...

----------


## hmikko

VR:n tiedotteiden mukaan ongelmien takia väliaikaisesti poistettu palvelumaksu konnarilta ostettaessa tuli takaisin voimaan eilen 15. päivä.

Itse olen onnistunut viikonlopun aikan kahdesti ostamaan lipun automaatista, mutta aika sähellykseltä on homma tuntunut. Jostain syystä kosketusnäyttö on varsin turta. Ensimmäistä eteen osunutta automaattia en saanut siirtymään aloitusruudusta eteenpäin ollenkaan ja luulin vehjettä kuolleeksi. Seuraavakin oli yhtä turta, mutta toimi kun näppituntuma parani yritys-erehdys -menetelmällä. Kunkin painalluksen sain menemään perille kolmannella tai neljännellä yrityksellä. Sekä liika että liian vähäinen voima tuntuu haittaavan, eli aparaattia pitää osata hipelöidä oikealla otteella. Välillä myös entisestä pienentyneiden nappuloiden kohdistus ruudulla tuntui olevat hieman sivussa oikeasta. Yhtä nappulaa painaessa valikoituikin viereinen toiminto. Käytin onnistuneesti kahta eri automaattia, joten huonosta näyttöyksilöstä ei tuntunut olevan kysymys, ja koneethan eivät ole vaihtuneet. Edellisellä ohjelmistolla kosketusnäytöt toimivat ongelmitta. En tiedä, kuinka perusteellisesti ohjelmisto on vaihdettu, mutta olisin kuvitellut, että kosketusnäytön ajuriin ei olisi puututtu. Oli miten oli, niin turralta tuntui ja käyttöliittymä entistä sekavammalta, mikä tosin johtunee osin myös siitä, että toimintojakin on entistä enemmän.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onko Lajuselle tarkkaa/vahvistettua tietoa noihin aikasempiin juttuihin liittyen noihin palvelumaksuihin ja konduktöörien ilmeisesti tietämättömyyteen? Jos siis oikein muistan ja olen ymmärtänyt olet itse konduktööri...


Lajunen taitaa olla kuljettaja. Lari Nylund tällä foorumilla ainakin on konduktööri. Molemmat siis avoimesti kertoneet tästä täällä, en tietääkseni mitään uutta tietoa julkista.

----------


## tlajunen

> Lajunen taitaa olla kuljettaja. Lari Nylund tällä foorumilla ainakin on konduktööri. Molemmat siis avoimesti kertoneet tästä täällä, en tietääkseni mitään uutta tietoa julkista.


Joo, pitää paikkansa. Lari osannee kertoa lippujutuista tarkemmin, kuljettajilla kun ei kerry kokemusta junalipuista edes asiakkaan näkökulmasta.

Tahdon kuitenkin tarkentaa, että kirjoitan täällä - ja kaikilla muillakin alan nettisivustoilla - yksityishenkilönä, en ammattikuntani tai työnantajani edustajana.

----------


## zige94

> Lajunen taitaa olla kuljettaja. Lari Nylund tällä foorumilla ainakin on konduktööri. Molemmat siis avoimesti kertoneet tästä täällä, en tietääkseni mitään uutta tietoa julkista.


Meni henkilöt vähän sekaisin, pahoitteluni!  :Smile: 





> Joo, pitää paikkansa. Lari osannee kertoa lippujutuista tarkemmin, kuljettajilla kun ei kerry kokemusta junalipuista edes asiakkaan näkökulmasta.
> 
> Tahdon kuitenkin tarkentaa, että kirjoitan täällä - ja kaikilla muillakin alan nettisivustoilla - yksityishenkilönä, en ammattikuntani tai työnantajani edustajana.


Eikö se yleensä näin mene? Itse en epäilytkää että kirjoittaisit täällä työnantajasi edustajana tms. muutakaan..  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Kännykkälippukin on sitten uudistettu ja toimii vain älypuhelimissa. Ne, jotka tätä eivät ole tienneet ja ovat menneet kännykkälipun ostamaan älyttömään puhelimeensa, VR on ystävällisesti heittänyt junasta pihalle ja kertonut, ettei se voi kaikkia miellyttää. Way to go! http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ka...421678015.html

VR  Venaa Rauhassa. Vaiko VR  V***uun Rautateiltä?

----------


## j-lu

> Kaikkia ei voi miellyttää. Silloin 2004, kun mobiililippu tuli, niin valitettiin, ettei sitä voi tilata lankapuhelimeen.


Ensin ryssitään, ja sitten vielä päälle kuittailua. Täysin käsittämätöntä. Vallitseeko VR:llä oikeasti tuollainen henki, että heitä nyt median taholta sorsitaan ja asiakkaatkin ovat tyhmiä, niin kyllä tässä kelpaa vähän kuittailla pahoittelujen sijaan?

Jos VR:llä olisi homma hanskassa, niin tällaisessa tilanteessa olisi määräys, etteivät kaiken maailman jääskeläiset saisi kommentoida mitään yhtiön asioita julkisesti, vaan ulkoinen viestintä olisi yksinomaan yhtiön tiedotuksen ja toimitusjohtajan harteilla. 

VR:llä on kyllä erittäin pahoja ongelmia muuallakin kuin lipunmyynnissä. Organisaatio on täysin rikki, ei tämä muuten selity.

----------


## kuukanko

Mobiililippuhan muuttui jo aikaisemmin kuin 14.9.2011. Lippua tilatessa kerrotaan kyllä selkeästi vaatimukset kännykälle, joten ei mielestäni ole kohtuutonta vaatia, että lipun tilanneelta asiakkaalta löytyy sopiva kännykkä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mobiililippuhan muuttui jo aikaisemmin kuin 14.9.2011. Lippua tilatessa kerrotaan kyllä selkeästi vaatimukset kännykälle, joten ei mielestäni ole kohtuutonta vaatia, että lipun tilanneelta asiakkaalta löytyy sopiva kännykkä.


No ei se kyllä kovin hyvää asiakaspalvelua ole edellyttää juuri tietyillä ominaisuuksilla varusteltua kännykkää. Kaikilla ei sellaista ole eivätkä kaikki osaa sellaista käyttää, vaikka oikeanlainen puhelin löytyisikin. Se että asiasta infotaan on puhdas minimivaatimus, ei hyvää palvelua. Varsinkin kun teknisesti ei ole mitenkään vaativaa tarjota laajempaa tukea. Ja kaikkein törkeintä on heittää junasta lippunsa maksaneita matkustajia, jotka eivät ole tätä kaikkea hallinneet. Muotomääräykset ovat vain VR:n toiminnan helpottamiseksi. Jos lippu on maksettu, periaatteessa matkustusoikeus on olemassa, ja jos tämä on ilmeistä jonkun matkustajan kohdalla, niin junasta poistaminen muotoseikan vuoksi on törkeää asiakkaan simputusta. Sitä ei voi puolustella kuin tsaarinaikainen hallintobyrokraatti - liiketaloudellisesti toimivassa firmassa ei voisi olla sijaa tuollaiselle pohjattomalle typeryydelle. Asiasta kuittailu julkisuudessa on sitten vielä toisen asteen typeryyttä, joka näyttää henkistä sormimerkkiä kaikille vuosikymmenten aikana vakiintuneille markkinointiopeille.

----------


## Peba

Asiakkaat ovat usean palvelualan toimijan todellinen haaste. Ilman heitä ei tulisi valituksia.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kännykkälippukin on sitten uudistettu ja toimii vain älypuhelimissa.


Itse asiassa nykyinen kännykkä"lippu" on vain linkki, ja tuon linkin takaa löytyy sitten (jos on löytyäkseen) varsinainen lippu. Hölmö systeemi, minusta, kun älypuhelimella on yleensä helpompaa kaivaa se lippu sähköpostista - minne sen saa kokonaisena. Hesarin verkkoversion mukaan uudenmallinen kännykkälippu on otettu käyttöön mm. sen vuoksi, ettei vanha olisi toiminut esim. iPhonessa. Uudenmallinen kaksiulotteinen viivakoodi puolestaan on kuulemma niin iso, ettei se enää tekstiviestiin mahdu. Miksi sitä sitten ei lähetetä multimediaviestinä?

----------


## hylje

Multimediaviesti _on_ linkki internet-osoitteeseen.

----------


## transport

Mistä johtuu esimerkiksi se, että Oulu-Helsinki väli on nyt melkein puolet kalliimpi kuin ennen? Myös opiskelijalle ja ajasta huolimatta.. En ymmärrä uudistusta..

----------


## petteri

> Mistä johtuu esimerkiksi se, että Oulu-Helsinki väli on nyt melkein puolet kalliimpi kuin ennen? Myös opiskelijalle ja ajasta huolimatta.. En ymmärrä uudistusta..


VR luottaa tuotteeseensa. Junailu on niin mukavaa, että toki sen pitää maksaa enemmän kuin lento, matkastahan saa nauttiakin kaksinkertaisen ajan. Lentoyhtiöt kiittävät. Helsinki-Oulu junalla eestaas 160 euroa. Huh. huh.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Multimediaviesti _on_ linkki internet-osoitteeseen.


Näin siis puhelimilla, jotka eivät kykene multimediaviestejä vastaanottamaan. Multimediaviestivastaanottotaitoisissa puhelimissakin sikäli, että MMS-viestin lähetysprosessissa, joka sisältää useita edestakaisia viestejä, on yksi viesti viestikeskuksesta vastaanottajalle, joka sisältää viestin URIn MMSC:n HTTP-frontendissä.

_Käyttäjän kannalta_ - mikä minusta on tässä tärkeintä - multimediaviesti kuitenkin tulee puhelimeen kokonaisena siinä missä tekstiviestikin (jos siis puhelin niitä pystyy vastaanottamaan). On tyystin eri asia konduktöörin lippua kysellessä avata multimediaviesti kuin avata tekstiviesti, seurata linkkiä ja odotella, että viesti latautuu.

----------


## jodo

> Mistä johtuu esimerkiksi se, että Oulu-Helsinki väli on nyt melkein puolet kalliimpi kuin ennen? Myös opiskelijalle ja ajasta huolimatta.. En ymmärrä uudistusta..


Tuo ei kyllä pidä paikkaansa, hinnat ovat muuttuneet korkeintaan muutamalla eurolla. Luulisin ettei Oulu lipun hinta ole juuri muuttunut.

----------


## Lari Nylund

5 euron lisämaksun periminen suorassa taajamajunayhteydessä aiheuttuu joissain junissa järjestelmävirheestä johtuen. Konduktöörillä ei ole mahdollista poistaa lisämaksua hinnasta, valitettavasti. Asiaa kyllä ehdotettiin jo järjestelmän koulutusvaiheessa, mutta sitä ei haluttu toteuttaa ja tässä sitä nyt ollaan... No, toivottavasti se poistetaan myöhemmin (kalliin) järjestelmämuutoksen yhteydessä...

Pahoittelut tästä junahenkilökunnan puolesta, vaikka syyttömiä asiaan olemmekin.

----------


## transport

Varmasti kyseinen lentoyhtiö on vaikuttanut paljonkin VR:n asiakkaisiin, mutta tämä tarkoittaa vain sitä että VR:n kannattaisi tosiaan lopettaa mokaileminen ja yrittää tosissaan tarjota jotain vaihtoehtoa lentämiselle. Olen kyllä valmis maksamaan Oulu-Helsinki-välistä esimerkiksi sen 30 euroa, mutta jos on esimerkiksi jotain tärkeää tekemistä määränpäässä, ei uskalla luottaa junan olevan perillä ajoissa. Se on tällä hetkellä itselleni suurin ongelma..

http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/ekologi...mmentit/906849

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Varmasti kyseinen lentoyhtiö on vaikuttanut paljonkin VR:n asiakkaisiin, mutta tämä tarkoittaa vain sitä että VR:n kannattaisi tosiaan lopettaa mokaileminen ja yrittää tosissaan tarjota jotain vaihtoehtoa lentämiselle. Olen kyllä valmis maksamaan Oulu-Helsinki-välistä esimerkiksi sen 30 euroa, mutta jos on esimerkiksi jotain tärkeää tekemistä määränpäässä, ei uskalla luottaa junan olevan perillä ajoissa. Se on tällä hetkellä itselleni suurin ongelma..
> 
> http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/ekologi...mmentit/906849


Tällä hetkellä Norwegian kyllä vie ja VR vikisee Oulu-Helsinki välin matkustajista kilpailussa matka-aikojen suhteen. Totta on myös se, että VR kuljettaa Oulusta Seinäjoelle ja Tampereelle asiakkaita nopeammin kuin lentäen. Tämä näkyy myös matkustajamäärissä jonkin verran. Lisäksi Pendolino- ja InterCity-junilla kuljetetaan asiakkaita Tampereelta Helsinkiin edellä mainittujen matkustajien lisäksi, jolloin lipputuloja tulee enemmän kuin enemmän kuin Oulu-Helsinki matkustajista tulisi. 

Omat lentokokemukset Helsingin ja Oulun välillä eivät ole paljoa lentomatkustelun puolesta puhuneet. Norwegianin lento Oulusta Helsinkiin oli 3 tuntia myöhässä, Blue1 Helsingistä Ouluun 2 tuntia... Se vain on matkailun kanssa joskus sellaista, että turvallisuuden vuoksi täsmällisyys kärsii - niin maalla, merellä kuin ilmassakin...

----------


## SD202

> Tällä hetkellä Norwegian kyllä vie ja VR vikisee Oulu-Helsinki välin matkustajista kilpailussa matka-aikojen suhteen. Totta on myös se, että VR kuljettaa Oulusta Seinäjoelle ja Tampereelle asiakkaita nopeammin kuin lentäen. Tämä näkyy myös matkustajamäärissä jonkin verran. Lisäksi Pendolino- ja InterCity-junilla kuljetetaan asiakkaita Tampereelta Helsinkiin edellä mainittujen matkustajien lisäksi, jolloin lipputuloja tulee enemmän kuin enemmän kuin Oulu-Helsinki matkustajista tulisi. 
> 
> Omat lentokokemukset Helsingin ja Oulun välillä eivät ole paljoa lentomatkustelun puolesta puhuneet. Norwegianin lento Oulusta Helsinkiin oli 3 tuntia myöhässä, Blue1 Helsingistä Ouluun 2 tuntia... Se vain on matkailun kanssa joskus sellaista, että turvallisuuden vuoksi täsmällisyys kärsii - niin maalla, merellä kuin ilmassakin...


Totta: Omien vähäisten kokemusteni mukaan Helsingin ja Oulun/Rovaniemen välisissä Ic-junissa matkustajat "vaihtuvat" eniten juuri kahdella väliasemalla eli Tampereella ja Seinäjoella. Tampereen ja Seinäjoen yhteydessä matkustajamääriin vaikuttavat myös tarjolla olevat lukuisat vaihtoyhteydet muiden junien kanssa.

Kumma juttu muuten, että lentokoneiden myöhästely ei aiheuta samanlaisia otsikoita keltaisessa lehdistössä kuin junien myöhästely.  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Totta on myös se, että VR kuljettaa Oulusta Seinäjoelle ja Tampereelle asiakkaita nopeammin kuin lentäen. Tämä näkyy myös matkustajamäärissä jonkin verran. Lisäksi Pendolino- ja InterCity-junilla kuljetetaan asiakkaita Tampereelta Helsinkiin edellä mainittujen matkustajien lisäksi, jolloin lipputuloja tulee enemmän kuin enemmän kuin Oulu-Helsinki matkustajista tulisi.


Mutta miksi ihmeessä VR ei sitten edes yritä palvella hyvin Tampereelta Ouluun kulkevia työmatkailijoita? Olen vuosikausia urputtanut VR:lle suoraan sekä tällä foorumilla siitä kuinka vuosituhannen alkuvuosina oli mahdollista tehdä päivämatka Tre-Oulu-Tre klo 7.00 Pendolinolla, joka saapui Ouluun klo 11.14, ja paluujunalla klo 16 tai klo 18 maissa, jolloin parhaimmillaan saapuminen takaisin Tampereelle oli jo klo 20 maissa, huonoimmillaan klo 22 maissa. Mutta sitten VR itse tuhosi tämän päivämatkamahdollisuuden muuttamalla aamu 7.00 Pendolinon klo 8.00 IC:ksi joka saapuu Ouluun vasta lähempänä klo 13. Se on liian myöhään. Kukaan ei käytännössä enää tee päivämatkaa junalla tuolla välillä näillä ehdoilla.  :Mad:

----------


## Samppa

> Kumma juttu muuten, että lentokoneiden myöhästely ei aiheuta samanlaisia otsikoita keltaisessa lehdistössä kuin junien myöhästely.


Matkustajien myöhässäolon kriteerit ja ärsytyskynnykset näyttävät palautteiden ja uutisoinnin mukaan menevän näin: lentokoneet myöhästyvät vuorokausia, junat tunteja ja bussit minuutteja. :Laughing:

----------


## Jufo

> 5 euron lisämaksun periminen suorassa taajamajunayhteydessä aiheuttuu joissain junissa järjestelmävirheestä johtuen. Konduktöörillä ei ole mahdollista poistaa lisämaksua hinnasta, valitettavasti. Asiaa kyllä ehdotettiin jo järjestelmän koulutusvaiheessa, mutta sitä ei haluttu toteuttaa ja tässä sitä nyt ollaan... No, toivottavasti se poistetaan myöhemmin (kalliin) järjestelmämuutoksen yhteydessä...
> 
> Pahoittelut tästä junahenkilökunnan puolesta, vaikka syyttömiä asiaan olemmekin.


Kerropas mitä tapahtuu jos matkustan taajamajunalla vaikka Tampereelta Helsinkiin ja otan mukaan täsmälleen junalipun hinnan verran mukaan rahaa, ostan lipun junasta eikä minulla ole mukana tarpeeksi rahaa maksaakseni 5 virheellistä lisämaksua. Jos kerran konduktöörillä ei ole mahdollisuutta poistaa lisämaksua hinnasta niin kumpi seuraavista toteutuu:

a) Minut heitetään ulos junasta vaikka minulla on ollut rahat junalippuun ja halukkuus lipun ostoon junasta
b) Minun annetaan matkustaa ilmaiseksi Helsinkiin.

Odotan mielenkiinnolla vastausta!

----------


## 339-DF

> a) Minut heitetään ulos junasta vaikka minulla on ollut rahat junalippuun ja halukkuus lipun ostoon junasta


Eikös se ole tullut selväksi, että tämä a) on VR:n toimintatapa. Jos et suosiolla häivy, niin poliisi tulee saattamaan.

----------


## Jufo

> Eikös se ole tullut selväksi, että tämä a) on VR:n toimintatapa. Jos et suosiolla häivy, niin poliisi tulee saattamaan.


Noh haluan vielä kuulla tämän foorumin konduktööriltä vastauksen, että heitetäänkö minut todella junasta ulos vaikka minulla on ollut rahat junalipun ostoon (muttei aiheettomien lisämaksujen ostoon).

----------


## aki

> Noh haluan vielä kuulla tämän foorumin konduktööriltä vastauksen, että heitetäänkö minut todella junasta ulos vaikka minulla on ollut rahat junalipun ostoon (muttei aiheettomien lisämaksujen ostoon).


Kannattaisi kysyä asiaa mieluummin suoraan VR:n asiakaspalvelusta josta saisit virallisen vastauksen, sitten voisit jakaa saamasi tiedon myös tällä foorumilla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Noh haluan vielä kuulla tämän foorumin konduktööriltä vastauksen, että heitetäänkö minut todella junasta ulos vaikka minulla on ollut rahat junalipun ostoon (muttei aiheettomien lisämaksujen ostoon).


Joo, mun kitkerän kommentin tarkoitus ei ollut dissata sua vaan VR:n toimintatapoja.

----------


## hmikko

Tuli sitten kokeiltua kännykkälipun toimivuus Nokia 2330 Classic -tyhmäkapulalla. Vehkeessä on GPRS/EDGE-yhteys ja Opera Mini -selain, hintaa vuosi sitten muistaakseni 60 e. Lipun vastaanottaminen onnistui aivan helposti tekstiviestin linkkiä seuraamalla ja lipun sai talteen kännykkään, joten verkkoyhteyden ei tarvitse toimia silloin, kun konnari on kohdalla. Uusittu verkkokauppa suostuu myös lähettämään kännykkälipun vaihdolliselle matkalle toisin kuin vanha. Samassa tekstiviestissä on useampi linkki webbilippuihin. Konnari ei sitten kuitenkaan onnistunut lukijallaan skannaamaan koodikuviota puhelimen ruudulta. Yritti muutaman kerran ja päätyi käsittääkseni näppyttelemään koodin alla olevan kirjainsarjan laitteeseensa. Joka tapauksessa valitus siitä, että hommaan tarvitaan älypuhelin, lienee vähän liioiteltua. Näitä Symbian S40 ja vastaavia kapuloita on todella paljon, eikä niitä mielletä älypuhelimiksi. Lipun noutamiseen webistä ei myöskään tarvita mitään datasopimusta liittymään. Yksittäisen lipun lataamisen hinta tavallisen puheliittymän datahinnoittelulla on häviävän pieni. Tietty nettiyhteys pitää olla puhelimessa konfiguroituna, mikä ei varmaan ole asian laita läheskään kaikilla, joilla olisi mahdollisuus.

Viitsisivätkö foorumia lukevat konduktöörit kommentoida lukijalaitteen toimivuutta kännyköiden ruudulta koodeja skannailtaessa? Paperille kotona printatut liput tuntuvat toimivan hyvin, kännyköiden kanssa näyttäis arpapeliltä. Saatan kyllä helposti kuvitella, että kiiltävän muovipinnan takana oleva nestekidenäyttö on skannerin kannalta muutamaa kertaluokkaa hankalampi kuin mustekuvio paperilla.

----------


## zige94

> Paperille kotona printatut liput tuntuvat toimivan hyvin, kännyköiden kanssa näyttäis arpapeliltä. Saatan kyllä helposti kuvitella, että kiiltävän muovipinnan takana oleva nestekidenäyttö on skannerin kannalta muutamaa kertaluokkaa hankalampi kuin mustekuvio paperilla.


Itselläni on konnari pystynyt lukemaan lipun hyvinkin. Mutta taitaakin johtua siitä näyttötekniikasta joka omassa älypuhelimessani on. Itselläni on konduktöörin laite pystynyt lukemaan Super amoled plus -näytössä, super amoled, amoled ja tft -näytöistä. Eli kaikista älypuhelimista mitä itselläni on ollut ja yhdestä vähän tyhmemmästäkin puhelimesta. Mutta tuossa kuvaamassasi puhelimessa se näyttö on kuitenkin sen verran pieni että vaikeempi siitä on skannata kuin esimerkiksi 4,3" näytöstä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Huomenna on hieman surullinen hetki. Helsinkiin olisi asiaa, mutta kulkuvälineeksi taitaa asettua linja-auto. Muutenhan mulla on kaikenlaiset laitteet, mutta printteri puuttuu. Kun tänään aamulla rupesin miettimään, että jos ostaisi netistä junalipun, niin missä sen printtaisin. Vaikka kännykässä kyllä on netti, niin en kyllä uskalla luottaa, että sen kanssa kaikki menee putkeen, kun en ole kännykälläni juuri leikkinyt. Kun sitten vielä mietin, mihin aikaan palaisin Helsingistä palaisin, niin päätin vain antaa periksi: menen linja-autolla, kun lipun saan suoraan kuskilta ja palata voin sitten kun huvittaa. Helsingissä kun käy, niin ei voi tietää kuinka kauan viihtyy. Nyt ei oikein uskalla luottaa siihen, että lipun hankinta onnistuu asemalta hetkeä ennen junan lähtöä.

Linja-autolla on tietysti tylsempi mennä ja matka-aikakin pidempi, mutta lippu on onneksi hieman halvempi kuin junassa.

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta tuossa kuvaamassasi puhelimessa se näyttö on kuitenkin sen verran pieni että vaikeempi siitä on skannata kuin esimerkiksi 4,3" näytöstä.


Selaimen zoomilla koodikuvion saa sen kokoiseksi, että se täyttää näytön lähes laidasta laitaan ja on arviolta vähintään yhtä suuri kuin automaatista printatuissa lipuissa. Jotenkaan en usko, että tuo jäisi koosta kiinni. Resoluutio on tietysti huonompi kuin paperilla ja selaimella katsoessa kuviossa on harmaasävyjä mustan ja valkoisen lisäksi, joten selain tekee ehkä jonkun dither- tai antialias-operaation tms. Opera Minissä on näköjään sitten vielä semmoinen kommervenkki, että ruudulla saattaa killua 'hiiripointteri'. Siitä pääsee eroon kelaamalla sivua alas ja ylös, mutta mustavalkoinen pointteri jää varmasti helposti huomaamatta, jos se on pistekuviopuuron keskellä, ja epäilemättä kuvion skannaus menee tällöin pieleen.

*Muoks*: Jatkoyhteysjunassa konnari ei ryhtynyt skannerin kanssa ensinkään, vaan pyysi kuviota tarjotessani kelaamaan kapulan ruutuun junan numeron ja päivän. Nämä nähtyään sanoi kiitos. Tän lipunko nyt sitten vois perua? Joka tapauksessa Nokian peruskapulan saldo on tähän mennessä yksi epäonnistunut skannaus ja yksi konnari, joka ei edes meinannut yrittää.



---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:26 ----------




> Nyt ei oikein uskalla luottaa siihen, että lipun hankinta onnistuu asemalta hetkeä ennen junan lähtöä.


Jos asemallasi on lippuautomaatti, niin ne ovat kyllä havaintoni mukaan toimineet sen jälkeen kun systeemi saatin ylös. Käyttöliittymä ei ole mikään Euroopan paras, mutta olen kyllä onnistunut lippuja ostamaan kiiressäkin parissa minuutissa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jos asemallasi on lippuautomaatti, niin ne ovat kyllä havaintoni mukaan toimineet sen jälkeen kun systeemi saatin ylös. Käyttöliittymä ei ole mikään Euroopan paras, mutta olen kyllä onnistunut lippuja ostamaan kiiressäkin parissa minuutissa.


Muuten hyvä, mutta kun minä en omista minkäänlaisia kortteja, ei edes pankkikorttia. Maksan joko kotoa verkkopankissa taikka sitten käteisellä. Tämä on kyllä ensimmäinen kerta, kun selvän käteisen käyttö ei näytä kelpaavan. Jos osa masiinoista hyväksyisi setelit, niin näyttäisi jo vähän toiselta. Tuollainen muutos olisi kyllä paikallaan, jos lähdetään siitä, että tiskiltä ei lippua osteta. Jos vanhan mallin mukaan lipunmyynti palvelee hyvin, niin ymmärrettävästi lippuautomaatin ei tarvitse palvella kaikkia matkustajia, mutta...

----------


## tlajunen

> Muuten hyvä, mutta kun minä en omista minkäänlaisia kortteja, ei edes pankkikorttia. Maksan joko kotoa verkkopankissa taikka sitten käteisellä.


Asian vierestä, ihan mielenkiinnosta: Miten saat käteistä rahaa ilman kortteja? Käyt nostamassa pankin tiskiltä?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Asian vierestä, ihan mielenkiinnosta: Miten saat käteistä rahaa ilman kortteja? Käyt nostamassa pankin tiskiltä?


Itse asiassa juuri näin. Käyn noin kahdesti kuussa nostamassa käteistä pankista. Tietysti kun asun täällä melkein Tampereen keskustassa, niin tämä on mahdollista: pankkipalvelut toimivat. Etuja on kaksi: malli soveltuu hyvin omalle taloudenpidolleni, kun näen suoraan lompsasta, monesko satanen on menossa. Ja toisekseen ne sataset: on vain mukavaa nostaa satasen seteleitä. (eli olen tältäkin osalta hankala ihminen. Sataset kyllä rikon kauppareissulla enkä kiusaa niillä pikkuliikkeitä) Eli melko subjektiivisia syitä kumpainenkin. Olen kyllä ajatellut jonkinlaisen kortin hakemista kaiken varalle. Ennen mulla oli automaattikortti kun sellaisia vielä oli. Mutta se on jotenkin jäänyt, eli niitä ongelmatilanteita ei oikein synny tarpeeksi jotta olisin motivoitunut.

Ehkäpä jos ja kun verkkopankin kautta maksaminen yleistyy, niin itsekin asennan joskus sen puhelimeeni, ja loikkaan kerralla siihen aikaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Itse asiassa juuri näin. Käyn noin kahdesti kuussa nostamassa käteistä pankista. Tietysti kun asun täällä melkein Tampereen keskustassa, niin tämä on mahdollista: pankkipalvelut toimivat. Etuja on kaksi: malli soveltuu hyvin omalle taloudenpidolleni, kun näen suoraan lompsasta, monesko satanen on menossa.


Off-topic: täysin päinvastainen kuin oma mallini.  :Wink:   Minä käytän käytännössä vain korttia. Lompakossa on yksi parikymppinen hätävarana, mutta muuten maksan vain pankkikortilla (nykyään debit) tai luottokortilla (credit). Tai Electronilla, kaikki löytyy. Etu on se, että käyttötilin saldo kertoo kuinka paljon rahaa on jäljellä, ja laskemalla viikkoja palkkapäivien välillä pystyy lähes reaaliaikaisesti ekstrapoloimaan saldosta mennääkö budjetin ylä- vai alapuolella (käyttötilillä siis vain käyttöön budjetoidut varat, säästöt eri tilillä ja laskuja varten rahastoidut rahat eri tilillä jne.). Ja tiliaineistot pystyy imaisemaan suoraan Exceliin ja tekemään niistä tarkempaa analyysiä esim. kerran vuodessa budjetin tarkistamista varten. Siis tyyliin että yksinkertaisella pivot-taulukolla saan melko pienellä vaivalla selville kuinka paljon vuositasolla menee sähkölaskuihin, kuinka paljon sanomalehtitilaukseen, kuinka paljon hammaslääkärikuluihin jne. Tuo summa vain jaetaan 12:lla ja sitten rahastoidaan joka kuukausi sen verran syrjään. Systeemi on toiminut kuin sveitsiläinen kello jo toistakymmentä vuotta, poislukien manuaalipilotointia vaatineet elämänmullistukset kuten asuntokaupat, muutot jne.

Mutta kullakin on tyylinsä ja monella tavalla voi hoitaa taloutensa hyvin. Pääasia että hoitaa hyvin.

----------


## ultrix

> Tietty nettiyhteys pitää olla puhelimessa konfiguroituna, mikä ei varmaan ole asian laita läheskään kaikilla, joilla olisi mahdollisuus.


Joillain on myös nettiesto liittymässä, kuten puolisollani tai lapsilla/nuorilla, joiden vanhemmat eivät halua lastensa selaavan kännykällä nettiä syystä tai toisesta, ja liian monella on kännykkä, joka ei osaa itse hakea nettiasetuksia palveluntarjoajalta vaan ne on piilotettu sadan alavalikon taakse asetuksiin, josta Pihtiputaan tai Raaseporin mummo ei niitä löydä.

Surkeaa palvelumuotoilua  olkoonkin, että jonkun rautatieyritysten liiton mukainen standardi  että kännykkälippu on hyperlinkki pilvessä olevaan tiedostoon, joka vasta on matkustukseen oikeuttava asiakirja. Varajärjestelmänä pitäisi ehdottomasti olla, että konnarilla on kännykkä/tabletti/konduktöörivaunun nettipääte, johon tekstiviestinä tullut URI voidaan näpytellä manuaalisesti, ja joka sitten validioidaan

Todennäköisesti jokapäiväisiä kuumottavia tilanteita varten olisi myös hyvä, jos konnarikopeissa olisi yleisimpien kännykkämallien laturit (Nokian iso- ja pienipäiset laturit, Micro-USB ja Apple-telakka). Investointi olisi luokkaa 50  / juna.

Ville O. Turusen kanssa olen siinä suhteessa samassa kastissa, että printteriä ei taloudesta löydy. Tiedän, että sellaisen saa muutamalla kympillä (plus musteet rutosti siihen päälle), mutta pelkkien junalippujen takia sellaisen ostaminen tuntuu hölmöltä, varsinkin kun kaikki tuon hintaluokan laitteet ovat rumia ja huonoja muoviroskia (periaatteenani on muutenkin, että en osta tuotekategoriasta X ennen kuin tarjolla on tuote, joka on tarpeeksi hyvä ja mulla on varaa siihen). 

Onneksi mulla on käytössä VISA ja saan opiskelijahintaan lipun asemaltakin, kunhan maatti toimii. Jyrsii vain, jos tilanne onkin, että aseman lipunmyynti on suljettu ja kaikki lipunmyyntikoneet ovat rikki. Jos asuisin jollain pikkuasemalla, jolla ei ole minkäänlaista automaattia ja junaa tulisi käytettyä satunnaisesti, kiroaisin VR:n toimimatonta softaa, jonka ansiosta jokaikisestä kertalipusta esim. Viialasta menisi se 5  lisämaksu (josta muuten ei ole Kuljetusehdot-asiakirjassa minkäänlaista mainintaa!) joutuessani jatkuvasti reklamoimaan ja perimään sen ylimääräisen femman takaisin.

----------


## zige94

> Onneksi mulla on käytössä VISA ja saan opiskelijahintaan lipun asemaltakin, kunhan maatti toimii. Jyrsii vain, jos tilanne onkin, että aseman lipunmyynti on suljettu ja kaikki lipunmyyntikoneet ovat rikki. Jos asuisin jollain pikkuasemalla, jolla ei ole minkäänlaista automaattia ja junaa tulisi käytettyä satunnaisesti, kiroaisin VR:n toimimatonta softaa, jonka ansiosta jokaikisestä kertalipusta esim. Viialasta menisi se 5  lisämaksu (josta muuten ei ole Kuljetusehdot-asiakirjassa minkäänlaista mainintaa!) joutuessani jatkuvasti reklamoimaan ja perimään sen ylimääräisen femman takaisin.


Näinhän se on. Ja juurikin jos napataan tuolta samalta rataosalta muitakin esimerkkejä esimerkiksi Ryttylä ja Turenki. Kummallakaan asemalla ei ole edes lippuautomaattia, joten joko etukäteen lippu netistä jollakin epätoimivalla systeemillä (niinkuin en itsekkkään parin viikkoa sitten saanut netistä ollenkaan lippua ostettua) tai sitten junassa maksetaan se viisi euroa enemmän. Eli esimerkiksi Turenki-Hämeenlinna hinnaksi tulisi junasta ostettuna se 6,30e (opiskeli/juniori), etukäteen ostetun sijaan 1,30euroa. Mutta tosiaan, tuon pitäisi olla virhe, koska VR:n niiden uusien lippuehtojen mukaan ei pitäisi suorilla taajamajunamatkoilla veloittaa sitä 5euron lisämaksua. Ja tuo R-junahan on Riihimäki-Tampere välin taajamajuna, eli matkat jotka alkaa tai päättyy Ryttylän ja Tampereen välillä ja matkustetaan taajamajunalla niin ei pitäisi tulla lisämaksua jos junasta lipun ostaa.

Lisäys vielä: mukava konduktööri teki eräänä kertana kivan kompromissin: ei veloittanut mitään minulta ja kavereiltani Turenki-Hämeenlinna välillä, kun ei kehdannut velottaa niin lyhestä matkasta sen virheen vuoksi 6,30e  :Smile:

----------


## Jufo

> Lisäys vielä: mukava konduktööri teki eräänä kertana kivan kompromissin: ei veloittanut mitään minulta ja kavereiltani Turenki-Hämeenlinna välillä, kun ei kehdannut velottaa niin lyhestä matkasta sen virheen vuoksi 6,30e


Konduktöörit aina väittävät, että he eivät voi vaikuttaa lipun hintaan eli heitä on turha syyttää, jos veloitus on liian suuri. Konduktööri on minulle muutamaan otteeseen pahoitellut, että tästä laitteesta tulee se hinta mikä tulee ja hän ei voi ikävä kyllä siihen vaikuttaa.

Kokemus kuitenkin osoittaa, että konnarit VOIVAT halutessaan muuttaa veloitettavaa hintaa. Eli ilmeisesti konnareita on korkeammalta taholta ohjeistettu sanomaan matkustajalle "En voi vaikuttaa asiaan" mikä on siis täyttä VALEHTELUA ja vastuun pakoilua.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Konduktöörit aina väittävät, että he eivät voi vaikuttaa lipun hintaan eli heitä on turha syyttää, jos veloitus on liian suuri. Konduktööri on minulle muutamaan otteeseen pahoitellut, että tästä laitteesta tulee se hinta mikä tulee ja hän ei voi ikävä kyllä siihen vaikuttaa.
> 
> Kokemus kuitenkin osoittaa, että konnarit VOIVAT halutessaan muuttaa veloitettavaa hintaa. Eli ilmeisesti konnareita on korkeammalta taholta ohjeistettu sanomaan matkustajalle "En voi vaikuttaa asiaan" mikä on siis täyttä VALEHTELUA ja vastuun pakoilua.


No niin, sen verran mukavaa provokaatiota havaittavissa että on tultava tännekin "valehtelemaan ja pakoilemaan vastuuta"... 

En ole viime päivinä avannut Joukkoliikennefoorumia, enkä kyllä oikein tiedä kannattaisiko tuollaisten Jufon viestien jälkeen hetkeen tullakaan. Melkoisen määrän olitte kirjoitelleet konduktööreille kohdistettavia kysymyksiä, mutta niistä jokaiseen löytyy virallinen vastaus VR:n toimitusehdoista tai muista opastuksista.

Säännöt, määräykset ja ohjeistukset ovat niitä, jotka ohjaavat konduktöörien työskentelemistä. Kun kaikki toimisivat niiden mukaisesti, niin linja olisi selkeä ja sama kaikille. Valitettavasti tilanteet junissa vaihtelevat joka päivä, eikä meidän ole aina mahdollista noudattaa ohjeistuksia erinäisistä syistä. Myyntiohjeistuksien kanssa on joustovaraa, koska niistä joustaminen ei vaaranna liikenneturvallisuutta. Mikäli myyntilaite esimerkiksi perii virheellistä hintaa asiakkaalta on soveltamisen aika. Helpointa olisi vain pitää juna liikenteessä, mutta se ei mielestäni ole oikea tapa. Toki sillä saa helpoiten "mukavan konduktöörin" maineen maksamattoman asiakkaan silmissä, mutta toisaalta samalla saa työnsä oikein tekevän konduktöörin näyttämään "virkaintoiselta" tms ja saattaa lipun maksaneen asiakkaan eriarvoiseen asemaan liputtoman kanssa... Matkustamossa on liikuttava, että matkustajaturvallisuustehtävät tulevat hoidetuksi. Sääntöjen ja määräyksien kanssa tulee toimia niin kuin kuuluukin, koska niiden kanssa soveltaminen aiheuttaisi riskin liikenneturvallisuudelle. 

Tässä viimeisessä viestissä väitettiin, että konduktöörit voivat halutessaan muuttaa hintaa. Se on totta, mutta silloin emme myy asiakkaalle oikeaa lippua. Kaikki hinnat tulevat suoraan junamyyntilaitteelta ja ovat jokaisen myyntilaitteessa samat. Ohjelmisto ei mahdollista esimerkiksi tuon 5 euron junamaksun poistamista. Jos se näytölle ilmestyy, niin se myös siinä pysyy. Poikkeustapauksissa on mahdollista esimerkiksi veloittaa asiakkaalta hinta lyhyemmästä matkasta kuin hän oikeasti matkustaa, mutta kuten sanottua tällöin on jouduttu käyttämään tapauskohtaista harkintaa. Nämä ovat tilanteita joita kohtaa ammatissamme jos ei päivittäin, niin viikottain. Niistä jokainen käydään läpi sillä hetkellä ja tehdyssä päätöksessä on parempi pysyä. Lisäksi on suotavaa, että samassa junassa noudatetaan sitten samaa linjausta jokaisen tapauksen kanssa. Perusperiaatteena itselläni on ollut, että parempi saada "talolle" pari euroa kuin palstatilaa iltapäivälehtien otsikoissa... Toki parilla eurolla ei kovin kauas viedä, mutta jos asiakkaalta esimerkiksi puuttuu lipun usean kymmenen euron kokonaishinnasta sen verran ja vaihtoehtona olisi jättää hänet seuraavalle asemalle, niin todennäköisesti joustan. Tosin kaikki lähtee asiakkaan käyttäytymisestä ja asioiden esittämistavasta. 

Kuten viime aikoina on näissä keskusteluissa todettu "menetkö kaupan kassalle ja kun rahasi eivät riitä tuotteiden hinnan maksamiseen, niin saatko kaikki tuotteet mukaan vai jääkö ylimenevän hinnan verran tavaraa kassalle?"

----------


## zige94

Lari Nylundilta tuli niin pitkä viesti, niin et viitsi alkaa sitä lainaileimaan/pätkimään, enkä enään tarkalleen muista jokaikist sanaa mitä sanoi.

Mutta tottahan se on että konduktöörin on noudatettava niitä sääntöjä määräyksiä sun muita juttuja mitä hänelle on annettu, eikä hän myöskään voi sinä myyntilaitteen antamaa hintaa vaihtaa, MUTTA hän voi veloittaa vähemmän, joka minusta on ymmärrettävää esimerkiksi lyhyillä matkoilla esim. juurikin Turenki Hämeenlinna välillä, jos konduktööri itse tietää että kyseessä on järjestelmävirhe, jonka vuoksi JOUTUISI veloittamaan ylimääräisen 5euroa. Omassa tapauksessani konduktööri käytti omaa järkevää harkintaansa ja ei myynyt lippua eikä samalla myöskään mitään veloittanut, joten kukaan ei voi alkaa kyselemään rahojakaan. Näin hän toimi n. 10 muun matkustajan kanssa, eli piti linjansa. Kuuleman mukaan ei ollut muiltakaan veloittanut sitä ylimääräistä 5euroa. Omasta mielestäni olisi todella kohtuutonta esimerkiksi lapselta veloittaa se ylimääräinen 5euroa. Vanhemmat ovat antaneet lapselle matkaan sen 1,30euroa mitä matkat on ENNEN VR:n järjestelmävirhettä maksanut, mutta konduktööri alkaisi kinaamaan sitä ylimääräistä 5euroa, ja pahimmassa tapauksessa tekisi saman tempun mitä vähän aikaa sitten lehdissä ollut bussinkuljettaja teki eli ei päästäisi lasta ulos.

Omasta mielestäni kun VR ilmeisesti tietää tuon järjestelmävirheen, niin voisi ohjeistaa konduktöörejä vähentäämään lipun hinnasta sen ylimääräiset 5euroa. Ilmeisesti VR ei halua näin tehdä, ja kuulemani mukaan virhettä ei olisi edes vielä korjattu, jos edes korjataan...

Vielä loppuun lainaus VR:n uusista lippu- ja matkustusehdoista:




> Kaukoliikenteen junissa voit ostaa junalippuja ilman paikkatietoja. Junassa ostetun lipun palvelumaksu on 5 euroa (*ei suorilla taajamajunamatkoilla*).


VR on itse myöntänyt että suora taajamajunamatka on esimerkiksi Ryttylän-Tampereen välille päättyvä matka, jos kyseessä on vaihdoton yhteys lähi/taajamajunalla, vai onko joku muu erimieltä kanssani?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuten viime aikoina on näissä keskusteluissa todettu "menetkö kaupan kassalle ja kun rahasi eivät riitä tuotteiden hinnan maksamiseen, niin saatko kaikki tuotteet mukaan vai jääkö ylimenevän hinnan verran tavaraa kassalle?"


No, jos hyllyssä lukee että vehnäjauho maksaa 2,50 ja kassakone yrittää veloittaa siitä 2,70, niin kyllä asiakas poistuu sieltä kaupasta jauhopaketti kädessään ja 2,50 köyhempnä. Kas kun niin on säädetty, että jos hintamerkinnät ovat ristiriitaiset, niin asiakas valitsee, kumman hinnan maksaa. Minullekin on tuota sattunut muutaman kerran ruoka- ja muillakin ostoksilla. Sattuuhan noita, tietokoneistetussa maailmassa. Aina virhe on korjattu heti siinä paikan päällä.

Että kyllä VR taitaa olla Suomen ainoa asiakaspalveluyritys, joka ilmoittaa yhdet hinnat, perii junasta heittämisen uhalla toiset, vieläpä henkilökunnan virheelliseksi tietämät, ja käskee asiakkaan nettiin blanketteja täyttelemään.

En kadehdi konduktöörejä. Olette joutuneet todella ikävään saumaan tämän lippu-uudistuksen kanssa. Jos ammattiliittonne on tehokas, niin pistäkäähän liiton miehet vähän keskustelemaan johdon kanssa. Ei tuollaisissa työoloissa kenenkään pää kestä kovin kauaa.

----------


## zige94

> No, jos hyllyssä lukee että vehnäjauho maksaa 2,50 ja kassakone yrittää veloittaa siitä 2,70, niin kyllä asiakas poistuu sieltä kaupasta jauhopaketti kädessään ja 2,50 köyhempnä. Kas kun niin on säädetty, että jos hintamerkinnät ovat ristiriitaiset, niin asiakas valitsee, kumman hinnan maksaa. Minullekin on tuota sattunut muutaman kerran ruoka- ja muillakin ostoksilla. Sattuuhan noita, tietokoneistetussa maailmassa. Aina virhe on korjattu heti siinä paikan päällä.
> 
> Että kyllä VR taitaa olla Suomen ainoa asiakaspalveluyritys, joka ilmoittaa yhdet hinnat, perii junasta heittämisen uhalla toiset, vieläpä henkilökunnan virheelliseksi tietämät, ja käskee asiakkaan nettiin blanketteja täyttelemään.


Näinhän se menee. Jos mulle tulee töissä asiakas ja kassa näyttää enemmän kuin mitä hyllyssä ja asiakasta tästä huomauttaa, tarkistan asiakkaan kanssa tämän, ja jos hyllynreunaetiketti näyttää halvempaa hintaa niin virhe korjataan ja asiakas sen sillä hinnalla saa, vaikka ei oltaisiin edes tietoisia tästä hinta virheestä. JA jos kassa ei jostain syystä anna hintaa muuttaa, niin silti asiakas sen sillä halvemmalla hinnalla saa.

Eihän nämä virheet teidän konduktöörien (Nylund ja muut) vika ole, teidän hyvinvointinne tässä kärsii. Teinä ottaisin heti yhteyttä ammattiliittoon ja pistäisin VR:n tekemään asialle jotain. Jos minä joutuisin töissä kestämään kaiken maailman pään aukomista työpaikkani järjestelmävirheen vuoksi, niin kyllä minä asialle jotain tekisin että yritys asian korjaisi ja asiakas ei päätä aukoisi.

Sen verran iso virhe kuitenkin kyseessä niin luulisi että virhe olisi jo korjattu. Tämä kuitenkin ollut jo yli kuukauden voimassa. Jos VR korvaa nuo 5euron ylimääräiset veloitukset niin siitähän saa kärsiä myös korvaushakemuksien käsittelijät, kun niiden työ vaan lisääntyy ja ruuhkaantuu. Itse veikkaan että tuota virhettä ei ainakaan VR:n omasta toimesta tulla pitkiin aikoihin korjaamaan, ellei joku tee asialle äkkiä jotain. VR kuitenkin on tietoinen siitä, mutta mitään ei asialle ole tehty.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos VR korvaa nuo 5euron ylimääräiset veloitukset niin siitähän saa kärsiä myös korvaushakemuksien käsittelijät, kun niiden työ vaan lisääntyy ja ruuhkaantuu.


Lisäksi sen hakemuksen käsittely ja korvausten maksaminen tulee takuulla kalliimmaksi kuin se 5 euroa, jonka asiakas saa takaisin. Ja asiakkaan ylimääräistä vaivaa tästä hakemusrumbasta ei korvaa kukaan. 

On hyvin paljon mahdollista, että kuluttajariitalautakunta suosittaisi VR:ää korvaamaan enemmän kuin sen 5 euroa tämänkaltaisessa tapauksessa, kun kuluttajaa vaivataan täysin turhaan ja virhe on elinkeinonharjoittajan tiedossa.

----------


## zige94

> On hyvin paljon mahdollista, että kuluttajariitalautakunta suosittaisi VR:ää korvaamaan enemmän kuin sen 5 euroa tämänkaltaisessa tapauksessa, kun kuluttajaa vaivataan täysin turhaan ja virhe on elinkeinonharjoittajan tiedossa.


Näinpä. Lisäksi palautus kestää viikkoja...

Oliko muuten VR:n oma päätös kun palautti 1,5kertaisesti netissä ostettujen toimittamottimien lippujen rahat, vai tuliko tämä joltain kuluttajariitalautakunnalta?

----------


## 339-DF

> Oliko muuten VR:n oma päätös kun palautti 1,5kertaisesti netissä ostettujen toimittamottimien lippujen rahat, vai tuliko tämä joltain kuluttajariitalautakunnalta?


Eiköhän se ollut oma päätös.

Kuluttajariitalautakunta lähtee aina ratkaisuissaan siitä, että asiakkaalle ei korvata rahallisesti mielipahaa tms. Ainoastaan todelliset menetykset korvataan. Kuitenkin tästä on poikkeuksia, minä esim. vaadin FlyMe:tä (jo konkurssin tehnyt halpalentoyhtiö) maksamaan minulle siitä, että yhtiön yhteystietojen selvittäminen oli niin hankalaa ja siihen kului tunti aikaa. Vaadin muistaakseni 30 euroa siitä, lautakunnan suositus oli 10 euroa ja sen lentoyhtiö myös maksoi (lisäksi lentöyhtiö maksoi myös ne varsinaiset korvaukset; valitus johtui siitä, ettei yhtiö noudattanut EU-aseusta reklamaatiostani huolimatta, mistä aiheutui minulle noin satasen verran ylimääräisiä kuluja).

----------


## hmikko

> Varajärjestelmänä pitäisi ehdottomasti olla, että konnarilla on kännykkä/tabletti/konduktöörivaunun nettipääte, johon tekstiviestinä tullut URI voidaan näpytellä manuaalisesti, ja joka sitten validioidaan


Tekstiviestissä tulee koodi, jolla lipun voi noutaa automaatista. Esim. omalla vaihdollisella viime matkallani koodit olivat "DTUH M===" ja "DTUH O===" jos oikein tekstiviestiä ymmärsin. En ole lippujen noutamista kokeillut uuden systeemin aikana, vanhalla tein sitä useinkin (silloin koodi oli pitkä numerosarja). Skannauksen epäonnistuttua matkallani ensimmäinen konnari käsittääkseni naputteli koodin päätteeseensä. Sama koodi on webbilipussa kuvion alla. En tiedä, missä määrin pääte pystyy tuon koodin perusteella lippua tarkastamaan ja ajaako kirjainkoodi saman asian kuin kuvion skannaaminen. Matkan toinen konnari ei edes yrittänyt skannata eikä lukenut kirjainkoodia, katsoi vaan junan numeron ja päivän.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Sen verran iso virhe kuitenkin kyseessä niin luulisi että virhe olisi jo korjattu. Tämä kuitenkin ollut jo yli kuukauden voimassa.


Virheitä tekee jokainen, kuten viestistä hyvin voidaan todeta. Eikös 5 euron palvelumaksu tullut voimaan 14. tai 15. lokakuuta, josta on mielestäni kulunut vasta kaksi (2) viikkoa..? 

Järjestelmässä on ollut paljon pieniä bugeja, joita junahenkilökunta on kirjannut ylös ja ilmoittanut useita eri kanavia pitkin eteenpäin. Aivan turha näissä tilanteissa on ammattiyhdistyksen suuntaan yhteyttä ottaa, vaan suoraan sinne missä ongelma on - ehkä sitten myöhemmin "liiton väelle". Bugit korjataan ajallaan, mutta ei niitä yksitellen pois oteta vaan arvioisin noin kerran viikossa tehtävän päivityksen yhteydessä. Kun bugeja on paljon samaan aikaan, niin eiköhän niissä myös joskus saata kestää kauemmin... Ei tämä mikään salaliitto ole, vaan suuren määrän ongelmien poistamista. En ole itse työskennellyt Riihimäen ja Tampereen välillä uudistuksen jälkeen, joten en tiedä onko tämäkin jo saatu poistettua. Jos ei ole, niin eiköhän se tuossa marraskuun alkupuolella viimeistään katoa - ja tilalle löydy seuraava...

Jokainen meistä tuntee oman työkykynsä ja mikäli se ei riitä työskentelemään paineenalaisena, niin vaihtoehtoja löytyy. Itselläni ei ole käynyt mielessä kertaakaan hakeutua näiden(kään) paineiden alaisena työterveyshoidon puolelle. Meille on tehty psykologiset testaukset yms tarkastukset ennen uralle valintaa. Kyllähän töissä mukavampaa olisi, jos perusasiat olisivat kunnossa. Toisaalta, kuten aiemminkin on tullut sanottua - "näillä mennään"...

----------


## zige94

> Virheitä tekee jokainen, kuten viestistä hyvin voidaan todeta. Eikös 5 euron palvelumaksu tullut voimaan 14. tai 15. lokakuuta, josta on mielestäni kulunut vasta kaksi (2) viikkoa..?


Ai niin, lisämaksuhan otettiin käyttöön myöhemmin kuin lippu-uudistus juurikin uudistuksen bugien vuoksi. Mutta kuitenkin luulisi että tuo olisi jo korjattu, mutta eipä ole...

----------


## hmikko

VR:n ja muiden lipuissa käytetyn Aztec -2D-viivakoodin anatomiasta voi lukea Wikipediasta:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aztec_Code

Keksintö on näköjään vuodelta 1995.

Eilen junassa kysyin konduktööriltä koodin toimivuusastetta kännykän ruudulta luettaessa, ja hän vakuutti sen toimivan, esimerkiksi hänen osaltaan sinä päivänä sataprosenttisesti. Oma lippuni oli automaatista printattu sillä kertaa. Samalla junamatkalla huomasin, että konduktööreillä on pienempi, isohkon kännykän kokoinen lukijalaite maksupäätteen lisäksi. Epäonnistuneet skannausyritykset oman kännykkäni ruudulta oli tehty sillä maksupäätelaudan kulmassa olevalla lukijalla. Enpä tiedä, mitä tästä pitäisi päätellä kännykkäni soveltuvuudesta, mutta taidan kumminkin tilata liput siihen vastaisuudessa.

----------


## zige94

> VR:n ja muiden lipuissa käytetyn Aztec -2D-viivakoodin anatomiasta voi lukea Wikipediasta:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aztec_Code
> 
> Keksintö on näköjään vuodelta 1995.
> 
> Eilen junassa kysyin konduktööriltä koodin toimivuusastetta kännykän ruudulta luettaessa, ja hän vakuutti sen toimivan, esimerkiksi hänen osaltaan sinä päivänä sataprosenttisesti. Oma lippuni oli automaatista printattu sillä kertaa. Samalla junamatkalla huomasin, että konduktööreillä on pienempi, isohkon kännykän kokoinen lukijalaite maksupäätteen lisäksi. Epäonnistuneet skannausyritykset oman kännykkäni ruudulta oli tehty sillä maksupäätelaudan kulmassa olevalla lukijalla. Enpä tiedä, mitä tästä pitäisi päätellä kännykkäni soveltuvuudesta, mutta taidan kumminkin tilata liput siihen vastaisuudessa.


Ainakin omien havaintojeni perusteella tämä erilline käsiskanneri on paljon parempi ja tarkempi kuin maksulaitteen kulmassa oleva. Käsiskannerilla onnistunut aina sata prosenttisesti, kulmassa olevalla paljon heikommin.

----------


## hmikko

User Point -niminen, yhden miehen yritykseltä vaikuttava konsulttifirma on arvioinut VR:n uuden verkkokaupan käytettävyyden:

http://userpoint.fi/reports/vr_verkk...avyysarvio.php

Kuten arvata saattaa, raportti ei ole järin kiittävä. Arviointi ei ole VR:n tilaama. Tekijä on selvästi osaksi mainostamassa omia palveluitaan, joiden kaltaisia kyllä varmasti valtakunnassa pitäisikin hyödyntää enemmän.

----------


## hmikko

Iltalehti uutisoi tuosta edellä linkkaamastani käytettävyysarviosta ja haastattelee tekijää.

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2011...00292_uu.shtml

VR ei kommentoi, mikä antaa minusta aikamoisen "silmät ja korvat tiukasti kiinni" -vaikutelman. Ei olisi paljoa vaatinut lausua edes, että parannettavaa on, kun verkkokaupassa on aivan alkeellisiakin puutteita.

----------


## zige94

Lippu-uudistus juu  :Wink:  Ennakko lippu 2vko etukäteen Lapualta tänne maksaa yli 40euroa, peruslippu 25,44e...  :Very Happy:  Millonkoha toimii niinkuin pitäisi?  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

> Lippu-uudistus juu  Ennakko lippu 2vko etukäteen Lapualta tänne maksaa yli 40euroa, peruslippu 25,44e...  Millonkoha toimii niinkuin pitäisi?


Noistakin oli itse asiassa kommenttia tuossa käytettävyysarviossa. Arvioija kirjoitti, että tuotetta, joka on sekä huonompi että kalliimpi vaihtoehto, ei verkkokaupan pitäisi tarjota asiakkaalle ollenkaan. Tämä siis olettaen, että hinnoittelussa ei ole bugia ja että ennakkolipun on oikeasti tarkoitus maksaa enemmän kuin lähtöpäivänä ostetun. Miksipä näin olisi, sen VR yksin tietää.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Lippu-uudistus juu  Ennakko lippu 2vko etukäteen Lapualta tänne maksaa yli 40euroa, peruslippu 25,44e...  Millonkoha toimii niinkuin pitäisi?


Ensimmäisenä tulisi mieleen, että käyttäjä on ottanut peruslippuna alennushintaisen lipun. Ennakkolippu on tarkoitettu täyden hinnan maksaville asiakkaille, jotka saavat 7-60 vuorokautta ennen matkustusajankohtaa alennetun hinnan. Alennetusta lipusta (opiskelija, lapsi, eläkeläinen jne) ei ennakkoalennusta enää anneta... Toisin sanoen, vastauksena kysymykseen. Se toimii jo.

----------


## zige94

> Ensimmäisenä tulisi mieleen, että käyttäjä on ottanut peruslippuna alennushintaisen lipun. Ennakkolippu on tarkoitettu täyden hinnan maksaville asiakkaille, jotka saavat 7-60 vuorokautta ennen matkustusajankohtaa alennetun hinnan. Alennetusta lipusta (opiskelija, lapsi, eläkeläinen jne) ei ennakkoalennusta enää anneta... Toisin sanoen, vastauksena kysymykseen. Se toimii jo.


Hmm... Toi on muuten totta, kaverilleni nimittäin katselin, alennuslippu kyseessä... Mutta ei se silti toimi. Jos on valinnut lipputyypiksi jonkin alennuslipun, ei sen pitäisi ehdottaa silloin ollenkaan... Niinkuin se eräs henkilö teki sen käytettävyystutkimuksen, niin virheitä ja ongelmia löytyy...

----------


## moxu

Olipa tämä tarkistuskoodi käytössä jo ennen lippu-uudistusta tai ei, niin eipä tällaista nyt ainakaan minään ihmeempänä kohteliaisuutena voine pitää..?
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ju...435554516.html

----------


## hmikko

> Olipa tämä tarkistuskoodi käytössä jo ennen lippu-uudistusta tai ei, niin eipä tällaista nyt ainakaan minään ihmeempänä kohteliaisuutena voine pitää..?
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ju...435554516.html


 :Very Happy:  Loistavaa. Suapi nähdä, minkä arvolauseen automaatti meikäläiselle antaa joululomalle mennessä.

----------


## 339-DF

Sellaisissa maissa, joissa asiakaspalveluun panostetaan edes alkeellisesti, tuollainen estetään yksinkertaisesti niin, että tietokone arpoo random-kirjainyhdistelmän, mutta sulkulistalla olevat kirjainyhdistelmät ovat mahdottomia. Millaisia otsikoita luulette että media repisi American Airlinesin lentolipun varauskoodista NIGGA tai FUCKU? Ei itseään kunnioittavalla firmalla ole sellaiseen varaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Masentavan huvittavaa on, että vr:n edustajan mielestä kyseessä ei ole virhe, erehdys eikä moka, vaan normaali käytäntö. Jollakin tuossa lafkassa on päässyt unohtumaan, että raiteilla kulkee tukkipuun ja paperirullien lisäksi myös ihmisiä. Ihmisten kuljettaminen vaatii tiettyä erityisherkkyyttä. 

Sinällään tämä nyt mikään iso asia, enempi huvittava, mutta ihme että vr voi ottaa asiaa siltä kannalta, että järjestelmään on jäänyt tällainen pieni mutta kiusallinen ongelma, joka tulisi sopivassa välissä korjata. Tai ainakin tiedottaja ei osaa oikein tuoda asioita esille. Ainakin vanhalta kunnon 90-luvulta on jäänyt mieliin Matkaan-lehti ja sen palautepalsta, missä palstanpitäjä oli koomisen kyvytön myöntämään, että vr:n palveluissa tai toiminnassa voisi olla minkäänlaisia puutteita. Vaikka ihan arkijärkikin kertoo, että ei vr:n tapainen joukkoliikennefirma voi aina palvella kaikkia. Ainoastaan, jos ongelmaan oli tulossa korjaus, suureen ääneen selitettiin, kuinka vakava puute on, mutta onneksi kohta... Tai sitten ne tiedotteet: "palvelu paranee, vähennämme junavuoroja..." Siitä lehdestä sai kyllä hyvät naurut. Olikohan sen asiakaspalautepalstan nimi sivuraide  :Very Happy:  Saatan kyllä muistaa muistaa väärin...

----------


## Dakkus

Olen jo parikin kertaa saanut junamaatin myymään eri lipun kuin mitä se sanoo olevansa myymässä. Tai, tokalla kerralla oikeastaan osasin arvata mitä tuleman pitää ja jätin tunnusluvun näppäilemättä. Jos nimittäin ensin tutkailee jonkun muun yhteysvälin hintoja ja sitten vasta ostaa lipun, tietyissä tilanteissa automaatti vahvistaa viimeisessä ruudussa ennen tunnusluvun näpyttelemistä sen jälkimmäisen hinnan, mutta automaatin korttimaksupäätteessä lukeekin sitten sen reissun hinta, jonka hintaa on aiemmin tutkiskeltu. Ekalla kerralla kävi niin, että sain Kokkolassa kouraani Helsingin vyöhykealueen C kymmenen matkan lipun (eli sarjalipun välille Järvenpää-Kerava), kun tarkoitus oli ostaa menolippu Helsinkiin. Konduktööri onneksi händläsi asian hyvin ja pääsin kuin pääsinkin kotiin.
Toinen kerta tapahtui sekin Kokkolassa. Ensin katsoin, paljonko maksaa junalla Seinäjoki-Helsinki ja vasta sitten tein päätöksen ostaa lippu Kokkola-Seinäjoki. Jokaisen lipun hintanapa seisoikin sitten listassa välin Sk-Hel hinta, minkä aiemmasta viisastuneena tajusin ja osasin keskeyttää ostotapahtuman. Hauska bugi kyllä, mutta aiheuttanee siellä täällä pitkin Suomea harmaita hiuksia.
Olen kokeillut tuota eri junamaateilla pitkin Suomea ja molemmat ongelmat ovat toisinnettavissa. Sarjalipun kanssa pitää nykyään renkata jatka- ja takaisin-nappeja sekä välillä tehdä muutoksia valintoihin, että tuo tapahtuu, mutta se tapahtuu joissain tilanteissa silti yhäkin. Rok!

Toinen asia on, että kun ennakkolippu ei jostain järjettömästä syystä ole mahdollinen makuupaikalle (miksei?), mahdollisuus ylipäätään ostaa makuupaikkalippu piilotetaan matkustajalta kokonaan, jos hän on valinnut lipputyypiksi "Ennakko". Ranskalainen kaverini etsi makuupaikkamahdollisuutta Kolarin yöjunaan puolisen tuntia, siinä onnistumatta. Sitten hän pyysi tietotekniikkataitoisemman kaverinsa hätiin, eivätkä he kahdestaankaan keksineet, mistä namiskasta sen makuupaikan saa ostettua. Tämän jälkeen asiaa kysyttiin minulta, joka kävin testailemassa asiaa ja hoksasin, että makuupaikat saa nähtäväkseen, jos valitsee junalistasta hieman kalliimman lipputyypin. Nyt on tyypillä makuupaikka plakkarissa ja kaikki kai hyvin. Ylihuomenna nähdään, pääseekö hän sillä perillekin...

----------


## Jussi

> Ainakin vanhalta kunnon 90-luvulta on jäänyt mieliin Matkaan-lehti ja sen palautepalsta, missä palstanpitäjä oli koomisen kyvytön myöntämään, että vr:n palveluissa tai toiminnassa voisi olla minkäänlaisia puutteita. Vaikka ihan arkijärkikin kertoo, että ei vr:n tapainen joukkoliikennefirma voi aina palvella kaikkia. Ainoastaan, jos ongelmaan oli tulossa korjaus, suureen ääneen selitettiin, kuinka vakava puute on, mutta onneksi kohta... Tai sitten ne tiedotteet: "palvelu paranee, vähennämme junavuoroja..." Siitä lehdestä sai kyllä hyvät naurut. Olikohan sen asiakaspalautepalstan nimi sivuraide  Saatan kyllä muistaa muistaa väärin...


Samainen lehti ja sen palautepalsta on toki edelleen olemassa (tai oli ainakin pari kuukautta sitten), ja sisältö tuntuu edelleen olevan sitä samaa. Palstan nykyistä nimeä en kyllä muista, saattaa edelleen olla tuo sivuraide. Toisaalta välillä kyllä on palstan kysymyksetkin olleet melko huvittavia - en kyllä tiedä kertooko se enemmän kysymysten lähettäjistä, vai julkaistavien kysymysten valitsijoista...

----------


## Matkalainen

> Samainen lehti ja sen palautepalsta on toki edelleen olemassa (tai oli ainakin pari kuukautta sitten), ja sisältö tuntuu edelleen olevan sitä samaa. Palstan nykyistä nimeä en kyllä muista, saattaa edelleen olla tuo sivuraide. Toisaalta välillä kyllä on palstan kysymyksetkin olleet melko huvittavia - en kyllä tiedä kertooko se enemmän kysymysten lähettäjistä, vai julkaistavien kysymysten valitsijoista...


Sivuraide se taitaa edelleen olla. Kysymyksiä nähdäkseni valikoidaan, koska nykyään niihin kovin usein VR:n kannalta positiivinen vastaus. Aiemmin tosiaan nähtiin palstan pitäjältä joskus melkoista verbaaliakrobatiaa - ja välillä muutakin kikkailua. Muistan muutaman vuoden takaa kysymyksen, jossa valiteltiin junalipun suurta kokoa. Vastaus oli jotakuinkin "ongelmaa ei ole, koska junamaatista saa pienemmän lipun". Eipä tietenkään saanut, vaan samankokoisen, ja tämä tieto sitten kerrottiin seuraavassa numerossa pienellä jossain nurkassa. Se hyvä puoli lippu-uudistuksessa siis ainakin on, että nykylippu mahtuu helpommin lompakkoon.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Rupesi yhtäkkiä vaan epäilyttämään, että oliko asiakaspalautepalstan nimi ihan oikeasti Sivuraide. Mutta kyllä se taisi tosiaan olla. Eli kuulunee sarjaan freudilaiset lipsahdukset...

----------


## moxu

Kolmesti minulle on vastattu Sivuraiteella, ei tosin välttämättä siihen, mitä kysyin. Kysymykseeni, miksi Sibelius-junassa sai tupakoida avo-osastossa, jonka läpi jokainen ravintolavaunuun ylihintaisille muovituopeille menijä joutuu kulkemaan, vastattiin junaan tulevan kyllä aikanaan uudemmat vaunut, mutta keskityttiin siihen, ettei laadukkaampaa astiastoa voi muka kuljettaa ja että hintataso on yhtäläinen Avecran muiden palveluiden kanssa. -90-luvun alussa esittämääni kysymykseen junien nimistä (tuolloin Lapponiaa ja Kareliaa käytettiin vielä) ja ehdotukseeni, että noilla nimillä luotaisiin junille vahvempi reittikohtainen imago vastattiin, että Lapponia ja Karelia tosiaan ovat vielä osittaisessa käytössä, muttei hätää, nimet kyllä jäävät pois uuden IC-kaluston käyttöönoton myötä. 
Kolmas kysymykseni olikin mielenkiintoisin. Kuljin noihin aikoihin paljon rantaradalla ja olin havainnut kymmenen matkan sarjapaikkalipun erikoispikajunaan olevan eri asemilla eri hintaisen (Karjaalla muistaakseni 150 ja Turussa 200 markkaa). Lipun tuote oli kuitenkin sama. Vastaus oli jotain sellaista, mikä ei hevillä unohdu ja minkä julkaiseminen oli VR:ltäkin melko rohkeaa: "Lippua myydään Karjaalla alennettuun hintaan, koska karjaalaiset pitivät sen oikeaa hintaa kohtuuttomana".
Tällaisia lausuntoja olisi VR:ltä kiva kuulla nykyäänkin. Kun asiakkaat eivät halua maksaa jostain junalipputuotteesta pyydettyä hintaa, sitä voidaan laskea, kunhan ostos tehdään juuri heidän asemallaan..!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sellaisissa maissa, joissa asiakaspalveluun panostetaan edes alkeellisesti, tuollainen estetään yksinkertaisesti niin, että tietokone arpoo random-kirjainyhdistelmän, mutta sulkulistalla olevat kirjainyhdistelmät ovat mahdottomia. Millaisia otsikoita luulette että media repisi American Airlinesin lentolipun varauskoodista NIGGA tai FUCKU? Ei itseään kunnioittavalla firmalla ole sellaiseen varaa.


Se että VR:n uusissa lipuissa on esiintynyt hävytömiä sanoja ei ole sattumaa vaan ihan ohjelmoijan tahallisuutta, on haluttu esim testausvaiheessa käyttää aineistoa jossa eri sanat erottuu selvästi, mutta unohdettu poistaa ne kun järjestelmä on siirretty tuotantoon. Se että joidenkin ohjelmoijien huumori on ronskia kun ne keksii testiaineistoa on sitten asia erikseen. Sellaiset pitäisi lähettää johonkin tapakoulutukseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se että VR:n uusissa lipuissa on esiintynyt hävytömiä sanoja ei ole sattumaa vaan ihan ohjelmoijan tahallisuutta, on haluttu esim testausvaiheessa käyttää aineistoa jossa eri sanat erottuu selvästi, mutta unohdettu poistaa ne kun järjestelmä on siirretty tuotantoon.


Tuo taitaa kyllä olla vain omaa arvailuasi. Miksi jokin testisana tulisi vain yhden ihmisen lippuun satunnaisella ajanhetkellä paljon sen jälkeen kun ohjelmisto on otettu käyttöön? Kyseessä on kuitenkin satunnainen hash-koodi, puristeeksikin suomennettu, joka nyt todella voi ihan yhtä lailla olla XQ3F8 kuin HUORA. Miksi hash-koodeissa pitäisi edes olla mitään erillistä testiaineistoa? Järjestelmää ei voi testata, jollei hash-koodikin ole oikealla tavalla tuotettu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo taitaa kyllä olla vain omaa arvailuasi. Miksi jokin testisana tulisi vain yhden ihmisen lippuun satunnaisella ajanhetkellä paljon sen jälkeen kun ohjelmisto on otettu käyttöön? Kyseessä on kuitenkin satunnainen hash-koodi, puristeeksikin suomennettu, joka nyt todella voi ihan yhtä lailla olla XQ3F8 kuin HUORA. Miksi hash-koodeissa pitäisi edes olla mitään erillistä testiaineistoa? Järjestelmää ei voi testata, jollei hash-koodikin ole oikealla tavalla tuotettu.


Mistään sattumasta ei ole kyse, koska ei ollut eka kerta kun uuden lippujörjestelmän lipuissa luki hävyttömyyksiä. Sen verran kauan olen alalla ollut että tiedän että kun järjestelmiä rakennetaan ja testataan, saatetaan joutua käyttämään kaikenlaisia keinoja ohjelman jonkin osan toimivuuden toteamiseksi, ja yksi keino on käyttää merkkijonoja joita koodi tulostaa jotka varmasti erottuvat. Joillakin on se huono tapa että käyttävät sitten alatyylisiä sanoja, jotka paljastuvat sitten kun on unohdettu ne poistaa koodista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mistään sattumasta ei ole kyse, koska ei ollut eka kerta kun uuden lippujörjestelmän lipuissa luki hävyttömyyksiä.


Milloin niitä on aikaisemmin tullut?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Milloin niitä on aikaisemmin tullut?


Niitä oli n kuukausi aikaisemmin. jotain sukupuolielimiin viittaavia sanoja tai "Homo" tai vastaavaa oli tulostunut lippuihin. ei välttämättä samaan kenttään kuin nyt, mutta kuitenkin. Koska järjestelmä oli käyttöön otettaessa keskeneräinen ja koodia on miljoonia rivejä niin kaikkia ei välttämättä saada pitkään aikaan poistettua. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Niitä oli n kuukausi aikaisemmin. jotain sukupuolielimiin viittaavia sanoja tai "Homo" tai vastaavaa oli tulostunut lippuihin. ei välttämättä samaan kenttään kuin nyt, mutta kuitenkin. Koska järjestelmä oli käyttöön otettaessa keskeneräinen ja koodia on miljoonia rivejä niin kaikkia ei välttämättä saada pitkään aikaan poistettua.


Ettet nyt sekoita joissakin lipuissa esiintyneeseen (esiintyvään?) tekstiin "Paikallisjuna LOL"?

----------


## zige94

> Ettet nyt sekoita joissakin lipuissa esiintyneeseen (esiintyvään?) tekstiin "Paikallisjuna LOL"?


Korjataan nyt ettet voi sanoo joissakin lipuissa esintyyneeseen, se esiintyi kaikissa taajamajuna lipuissa, ainakin Helsinki-Tampereen taajamajunissa. Mutta tuossakin herää kysymys että miksi juuri laitettu LOL lyhenteeksi, vaikka onkin järjestelmän lyhenne? Sehän olisi voinut olla mikä tahansa muukin. Eli kyllä jotkut sanat taitavat olla kuitenkin tarkoituksella laitettuja, mutta tarkoituksena ei ollut päästä asiakkaille tulostuneisiin lippuihin saakka.

http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/20111016_120604.jpg

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ettet nyt sekoita joissakin lipuissa esiintyneeseen (esiintyvään?) tekstiin "Paikallisjuna LOL"?


Ei kyllä missään VR:n sisäisissä ohjeissa paikallisjuna ole mikään LOL. VR on niin umpisuomalainen linnake että mitään fingelslkaa ei hyväksytä.

Ohjelmoija joka on ollut kokonaan eri firman palvelukseessa kuin VR, on luultavasti käyttänyt "LOL" lyhennettä asiaa kuvaamaan pilke silmäkulmassa mutta unohtanut poistaa sen ennenkuin ohjelma on otettu tuotantoon. Eikä hän ole pahemmin ajatellut miten lipun ostanut asiakas kokee sen. Ikäväintä siinä oli juuri se että lippujärjestelmä reistaili muutenkin ensimmäiset viikot, ja asiakkaat olivat muutenkin tuskastuneita ja sitten heille vielä nauretaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Dakkus

> Ei kyllä missään VR:n sisäisissä ohjeissa paikallisjuna ole mikään LOL. VR on niin umpisuomalainen linnake että mitään fingelslkaa ei hyväksytä.
> 
> Ohjelmoija joka on ollut kokonaan eri firman palvelukseessa kuin VR, on luultavasti käyttänyt "LOL" lyhennettä asiaa kuvaamaan pilke silmäkulmassa mutta unohtanut poistaa sen ennenkuin ohjelma on otettu tuotantoon. Eikä hän ole pahemmin ajatellut miten lipun ostanut asiakas kokee sen. Ikäväintä siinä oli juuri se että lippujärjestelmä reistaili muutenkin ensimmäiset viikot, ja asiakkaat olivat muutenkin tuskastuneita ja sitten heille vielä nauretaan.
> 
> t. Rainer


Jossain lehdessä (HS?) kerrottiin, että kyseessä on kansainvälinen tapa merkitä, että kyseessä on lähijuna, jossa noudatetaan lähiliikennetariffia. Tällainen merkintä on tarpeen, kun lippuja Suomen liikenteeseen ostetaan esim. DB:n tai SJ:n tiskiltä Suomen ulkopuolelta. Merkintä on tarkoitettu piilotettavaksi matkustajilta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:05 ----------




> Mistään sattumasta ei ole kyse, koska ei ollut eka kerta kun uuden lippujörjestelmän lipuissa luki hävyttömyyksiä. Sen verran kauan olen alalla ollut että tiedän että kun järjestelmiä rakennetaan ja testataan, saatetaan joutua käyttämään kaikenlaisia keinoja ohjelman jonkin osan toimivuuden toteamiseksi, ja yksi keino on käyttää merkkijonoja joita koodi tulostaa jotka varmasti erottuvat. Joillakin on se huono tapa että käyttävät sitten alatyylisiä sanoja, jotka paljastuvat sitten kun on unohdettu ne poistaa koodista. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Muistuttaisin tässä, että VR:n lipunmyyntijärjestelmä on ohjelmoitu Intiassa. En ymmärrä, miksi intialainen käyttäisi testaukseen sanaa "HUORA", eikä esim. "WHORE", jossa myöskin on viisi kirjainta. Eiköhän syynä todella ole se sattuma.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jossain lehdessä (HS?) kerrottiin, että kyseessä on kansainvälinen tapa merkitä, että kyseessä on lähijuna, jossa noudatetaan lähiliikennetariffia. Tällainen merkintä on tarpeen, kun lippuja Suomen liikenteeseen ostetaan esim. DB:n tai SJ:n tiskiltä Suomen ulkopuolelta. Merkintä on tarkoitettu piilotettavaksi matkustajilta.
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:05 ----------


Tietysti yksi teoria mutta miksi kaukojunissa ei näy? Ennen vanhaan ns kansainvälisissä junalipuissa ei näkynyt muuta kuin junan ja paikan numero ja mahdollinen maakohtainen etukirjain joka erotti junatyypit. On tietysti mahdollista että nyt on jotain yhteisiä lyhenteitä. Lisäksi ennen vanhaan ranskan ja saksan kielet olivat kansainvälisissä rautatieyhteyksissä, myös lipputtriffeihn liittyvissä, englantia tärkeämmät ja joissakin tilanteissa vieläkin.




> Muistuttaisin tässä, että VR:n lipunmyyntijärjestelmä on ohjelmoitu Intiassa. En ymmärrä, miksi intialainen käyttäisi testaukseen sanaa "HUORA", eikä esim. "WHORE", jossa myöskin on viisi kirjainta. Eiköhän syynä todella ole se sattuma.


Mun muistaakseni itse ohjelmointityö oli tehty Suomessa mutta testaus Intiassa. Intialaiset ehkä eivät tienneet mitä se tarkoitta eivätkä noteeranneet.

t. Rainer

----------


## Jussi

> Mun muistaakseni itse ohjelmointityö oli tehty Suomessa mutta testaus Intiassa. Intialaiset ehkä eivät tienneet mitä se tarkoitta eivätkä noteeranneet.


Järjestelmähankinnoissa on yleensä myös sellainen vaihe kuin hyväksymistestaus, jonka perusteella tilaaja päättää vastaako järjestelmätoimittaja toimittama järjestelmä sitä mitä on tilattu. VR:n hyväksymistestaus on mitä ilmeisimmin ollut luokatonta, ja siitä ei voi syyttää järjestelmätoimittajaa, eikä siten myöskään järjestelmätoimittajan intialaisia testaajia, vaan ainoastaan VR:ää itseään.

----------


## kuke

Nyt kun verkkokauppa toimii jo hieman vakaammin, tarkastelin tuossa vähän ennakkolippujen alennusprosentteja. En ole löytänyt mistään näitä aiemmin julkaistuina. Alennukset on katsottu yhdellä vaihdollisella ja yhdellä vaihdottomalla matkalla. Yllätys oli, että alennusprosentit olivat erilaiset, jos matka oli vaihdollinen. Vaihdolliselle matkalle ei näytä saavan täyttä 50 % alennusta ollenkaan. Aineistoni oli toki pieni, joten suoraa johtopäätöstä ei voine vetää.

Tarkastelemani matkavaihtoehdot olivat Inkeroinen-Kotkan Satama ja Kouvola-Pieksämäki-Jyväskylä (=suosikkiyhteyteni).

*Vaihdoton matka;
*alennus 10 % viimeistään 7 vrk ennen
alennus 20  %  viimeistään 14 vrk ennen
alennus 30 %  viimeistään 30 vrk ennen
alennus 50 % 50 vrk- 60 vrk ennen

*Vaihdollinen matka:
*alennus 10 %  viimeistään 7 vrk ennen
alennus 15 %  viimeistään 14 vrk ennen
alennus 25 %  viimeistään 30 vrk ennen
alennus 40 % 50 - 60 vrk ennen

Hinnoitteluportaat ovat jyrkkiä. Määräaikojen välillä alennus ei siis muutu.

Koska nykyinen lippujärjestelmä nojaa matkakohtaisiin ratakilometrimääriin, on nyt matka Kouvolasta Riihimäen kautta Jyväskylään noin 10 euroa kalliimpi kuin Pieksämäen kautta. Ennen hinta laskettiin aina lyhyimmän rautatiereitin mukaan. Tikkurilan kautta kulkeminen kustantaa nyt n. 30  enemmän. Toisaalta viehän kiertäminen kapasitettia useammasta junasta. Riihimäen tai Tikkurilan kautta kiertäminen on vaan joskus aikataulullisesti parempi vaihtoehto.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Korjataan nyt ettet voi sanoo joissakin lipuissa esintyyneeseen, se esiintyi kaikissa taajamajuna lipuissa, ainakin Helsinki-Tampereen taajamajunissa.


Tämä menee nyt pilkunviilaamiseksi, mutta kyllä se nimenomaan on vain joissakin lipuissa esiintynyt, jos se on (vaikka kaikissakin) taajamajunalipuissa esiintynyt. Minulle tuo ei ole tullut koskaan vastaan, niin en osannut sanoa, onko se kaikissa taajamajunalipuissa ollut. Tiesin vain, ettei ainakaan vaihdottomissa kaukojunalipuissa ole.

Ihmeellistä on, että tuollainen (ilmeisesti) järjestelmän sisäinen lyhenne on matkalippuun asti päässyt, mutta eipä tuo nyt mitenkään kovin herjaava lyhenne ole.

----------


## Dakkus

> Tietysti yksi teoria mutta miksi kaukojunissa ei näy?


Lähijunat kaukojunista erottavaa LOL-etuliitettä ei käytetä kaukojunissa, koska kaukojunat eivät kuulu lähiliikenteen piiriin.

----------


## Alur

Onko kukaan perehntynyt, miten lähijunaliikenteen kausilippujen hinnat rakentuvat? Perusperiaatteeksi kerrotaan, että lippu tulee sitä halvemmaksi, mitä pidemmän kauden ostaa, mutta detaljitasolla pidemmän kauden kannattavuus vaihtelee aika paljon.

Tarkastelin ABC vyöhykkeiden lippua enkä kyllä saanut selville millä kaavalla hinta lasketaan. Ainakaan vastaava kuin HSL:llä se ei ole.

14 vrk lippu maksaa 72,49  eli 5,18 /vrk. 15 vrk lipussa hinta säilyy vielä samalla tasolla (lisäpäivä 5,17 ), mutta sitten alkaa rajumpi hyppeleminen. 16. päivä maksaa 3,89 , mutta 17. taas 5,09 . Äärimmäisyytenä on 26 päivän lipusta 27 päivän lippuun siirtyminen, missä hinta nousee vain 0,20 . Hinnan nousu on yleensäkin hyvin hidasta, kun kauden pituus nousee 23 päivästä 30 päivään. Hinnoitelun puolesta on siis erittäin kannattavaa ostaa 30 päivän lippu verrattuna lyhyempiin lippuihin.

Se sijaan 30 vuorokaudesta eteenpäin nousu tasaantuu arvoon 4,04 /lisävuorokausi eli täsmälleen samaan lukuun, mitä vuorokausi keskimäärin maksaa 30 vrk lipussa. Säästö siitä, että ostaisi 60 tai 90 vrk on minimaalinen verrattuna siihen, että ostaa useita 30 vrk lippuja. Esim 2 x 30 vrk vs 60 vrk hinnan ero on vain 0,72 .

Suurin mystisyys on, että lähellä vuoden mittaista lippua yksi lisävuorkausi alentaa lipun hintaa rajusti: 359 vrk lippu maksaa 1411,43 , mutta 360 vrk lippu maksaakin 1333,82 . Säästöä yhden lisäpäivän ostamisella syntyy siis lähes 80 ! Lippu on kalleimmillaan tuossa 359 vrk kohdassa ja edes 365 vrk lippu ei ole niin kallis. Samanlainen hinnanalenema tapahtuu myös ainakin 299 vrk ja 300 vrk sekä 329 vrk ja 330 vrk mittaisten kausien välillä. Näissä tosin hintanero on alle euron, mutta suunta on kuitenkin poikkeuksellinen.

Yleensäkin näyttäisi olevan, että kauden pidetessä lisäpäivän hinta on aina melko pitkän aikaa vakio, mutta siirryttäessä alempaan lisäpäivän hintaan on yksi lisäpäivä, joka on erityisen halpa.

----------


## hmikko

Terveisiä havumetsävyöhykkeen tietoyhteiskuntametropolista, joka ei koskaan nuku.




> Verkkokauppa on osittain suljettu kello 23.30 jälkeen ylläpitotöiden vuoksi ja avautuu taas kello 06.00.


Tää on vissiin ollut tilanne joka yö uudistuksesta lähtien. Alan epäillä, että piuhan päässä varausjärjestelmää oikeasti pyörittää lauma harjoitettuja paviaaneja lyijykynien ja siniruutuisten vihkojen avulla. Heille ei tarvitsisi maksaa yövuoroista ylimääräisiä banaaneja, mutta heittelevät ilmeisesti pomoa aamulla ulosteilla jos eivät saa nukkua.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Onnistuin tänään mahdottomassa: VR:n lippuautomaatti myi minulle istumapaikattoman junalipun InterCityyn.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Onnistuin tänään mahdottomassa: VR:n lippuautomaatti myi minulle istumapaikattoman junalipun InterCityyn.


10pistettä ja papukaijamerkki  :Smile:  Istut sitten portailla koko matkan  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 10pistettä ja papukaijamerkki  Istut sitten portailla koko matkan


Näinhän se on tehtävä...  :Wink:  Ei vaineskaan, meitä on neljä henkilöä, eikä kenelläkään ole paikkatietoja lipussa, joten toivottavasti on 4 hengen keskipaikkoja jäljellä.  :Tongue:

----------


## hmikko

Hesarin juttu "VR suunnittelee lisää muutoksia junalippujen hintoihin":




> "Junien käyttöaste on keskimäärin liian matala, mutta ongelma on epätasainen kuormitus. Jos kuluttaja varaa lippunsa ajoissa, eikä ole pakko matkustaa ruuhkajunassa, voi säästää merkittävästi", Aro kertoo.
> 
> VR haluaa kasvattaa matkustajaliikennettä viidenneksellä vuosikymmenen loppuun mennessä.


+20 % ei kuulosta järin hääviltä tavoitteelta, kun ottaa huomioon nykyisen hintatason ja kahdeksan vuoden aikahaarukan. Aron puheet sinänsä ovat oikean suuntaisia, mutta uskon tekoihin sitten kun näen. Liekö tähän tämän vuoden alelippuhakuammuntaan tulossa jotain tolkkua?

Itse olen viime aikointa törmännyt useamman kerran todella ärsyttäviin bugeihin verkkokaupassa. Siellä muun muassa näkyi semmoisia alelippuja, joita ei voinutkaan klikkailun myöhemmissä vaiheissa ostaa. VR:n puhelinneuvonnan mukaan alennusta ei oikeasti ko. lähdöllä ollut, ja verkkokaupan ongelma oli kuulemma tiedossa. Sielläpä vaan killuivat valealeliput silti. Tuommoisten korjaaminen ei missään tapauksessa pitäisi olla muuta kuin hyvin simppeli muutos tietokantaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse olen viime aikointa törmännyt useamman kerran todella ärsyttäviin bugeihin verkkokaupassa. Siellä muun muassa näkyi semmoisia alelippuja, joita ei voinutkaan klikkailun myöhemmissä vaiheissa ostaa. VR:n puhelinneuvonnan mukaan alennusta ei oikeasti ko. lähdöllä ollut, ja verkkokaupan ongelma oli kuulemma tiedossa. Sielläpä vaan killuivat valealeliput silti. Tuommoisten korjaaminen ei missään tapauksessa pitäisi olla muuta kuin hyvin simppeli muutos tietokantaan.


Noistahan pitäisi jo valittaa Kuluttajavirastoon, kun ovat valheellisia tarjouksia.

----------


## ultrix

> +20 % ei kuulosta järin hääviltä tavoitteelta, kun ottaa huomioon nykyisen hintatason ja kahdeksan vuoden aikahaarukan. Aron puheet sinänsä ovat oikean suuntaisia, mutta uskon tekoihin sitten kun näen. Liekö tähän tämän vuoden alelippuhakuammuntaan tulossa jotain tolkkua?


Tavoitetta voisi helpottaa, jos siihen junaan edes _pääsisi_, jolle olisi päivittäistä käyttöä. Heti kun junalinja Nokia-Suinula avataan, alan matkustaa päivittäin reiteillä JärvensivuTampere/Tampella/Amuri ja vähintään kerran kuussa Nattariin.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

Lipuista täällä muutenkin puhutaan, joten kysynpähän täällä että onko mahdollista mennä Helsinki - Rovaniemi sarjalipulla (kaikki junatyypit) Helsinki - Oulu väli? (S57) VR:n verkkosivut eivät antaneet paikkaa varata, mutta onko tämä mahdollista?

----------


## 339-DF

> Lipuista täällä muutenkin puhutaan, joten kysynpähän täällä että onko mahdollista mennä Helsinki - Rovaniemi sarjalipulla (kaikki junatyypit) Helsinki - Oulu väli? (S57) VR:n verkkosivut eivät antaneet paikkaa varata, mutta onko tämä mahdollista?


Mikset vaan varaa Helsinki-Rovaniemi -väliä ja jää Oulussa kyydistä? Jos toi S57 kulkee vaan Ouluun asti niin varaa jatkoyhteys Rolloon seuraavalla junalla ja jätä käyttämättä.

----------


## zige94

> Mikset vaan varaa Helsinki-Rovaniemi -väliä ja jää Oulussa kyydistä? Jos toi S57 kulkee vaan Ouluun asti niin varaa jatkoyhteys Rolloon seuraavalla junalla ja jätä käyttämättä.


S53 on Oulussa niin myöhään ettei sillä ole jatkoyhteyttä Rovaniemelle. Tai VR:n sivut eivät ainakaan sitä tarjoa.. Tarkoitus oli siis tehdä kaverin kanssa 10euron tarjousmatka Helsinki - Oulu (S53) ja Oulu - Pasila (P270), mutta kaverini sai sen viimeisen tarjouslipun tietenkin, vaikka samaanaikaan oltiin varaamassa. P270:aan saa tarjouslippuja, mutta S53 ei, ja S53 otettiin juuri siksi että voisimme mennä pendolla Ouluun..

----------


## 339-DF

> S57 on Oulussa niin myöhään ettei sillä ole jatkoyhteyttä Rovaniemelle.


Mä en noita tunne kun ei juuri tule junaa käytettyä. Mutta eikö se jatkomatka voi olla ekalla aamujunalla?

----------


## zige94

> Mä en noita tunne kun ei juuri tule junaa käytettyä. Mutta eikö se jatkomatka voi olla ekalla aamujunalla?


Samaa itsekkin mietin. Aamulla 05:19 menisi P265, mutta jostain syystä verkkokauppa ei sitä tarjoa. Onnistuisikohan sitten aseman lipunmyynnissä..

----------


## 339-DF

> Onnistuisikohan sitten aseman lipunmyynnissä..


Kokeile ja kerro täälläkin. Ainakin lentoliikenteessä käytäntö on, että jatkoyhteyden on lähdettävä 24 tunnin kuluessa. Ei kai junamatkustaminen voi olla rajoitetumpaa?

----------


## zige94

Jaa-a, soitin sinne ja sanoivat etteivät pysty varata sitä... Junalla pitää olla välitön jatkoyhteys. Kuulemma sarjalippuun on merkitty niin että se kelpaa tietyissä junissa (eli suorat Helsinki - Rovaniemi junat ja vaihtoyhteydet).. Mutta kuulemma pitäisi kelvata tuollaisenaan Helsinki - Oulu välillä, mutta eivät kyllä varmuudella uskaltaneet luvata..

----------


## JSL

Joskus 2005 tuli reissattua samalla lipulla Oulu-Ylivieska-Iisalmi-Pieksä-Tampere-Turku ja suoran lipun hinnalla. 
Vain 1 Turun lipunmyyjistä pystyi sellaisen mulle myymään, piti kuulema vaan laittaa sopivat asetukset. 
Lienee siis vähän tyypistä kiinni miten erikoisempia lippuja saa, tosin silloin oli eri lippusysteemi.

----------


## Assamies

Junatyyppejä on muuttunut tuonne "raskaamman" suuntaan nyt kesän alkajaisiksi. Esim. junapari H405 & H410 muutettu pikajuniksi, vaikka matka-aika piteni eli kulku hidastui. Ravintolavaunua ei edelleenkään kummassakaan, eikä varmaan mitään muutakaan palveluitten parantumisia liene.

Samaten on Kajaanin vastaavan tyypin junapari muuttunut henkilöjunasta (nykyään taajamajuna) pikajuniksi. Nykyisellään P712 & P719 (tämän nro varmaan ollut H711). Viimeisen lähtö hieman entisestä aikaistunut, noin 15 min verran.

----------


## hmikko

Meikäläinen on matkustanut kaukojunalla pitkään säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti lauantaisin ennen tämän syksyn alennusta. Nyt on tullut mentyä 10 euron lipulla pari kertaa ja lisää on varattuna. Lauantaijunat ovat olleet ainakin Pääradalla täynnä, ja muutaman vieruskaverin kanssa käydyn keskustelun perusteella matkustajia on tullut myös autoilijoista nimenomaan tarjouslipun ansiosta. Ensimmäistä kertaa ymmärrän myös tarjouksen logiikan: alennus on niin suuri ja ennakoitavissa, että se varmasti ohjaa matkustajien käyttäytymistä, VR saa oletettavasti myytyä suht paljon meno/paluun toisen suunnan lippuja täydellä hinnalla, ja melkoinen joukko ihmisiä on rekisteröitynyt kanta-asiakkaiksi. VR julkaissee sitten jotain lukuja matkustajamääristä.

----------


## zige94

> Meikäläinen on matkustanut kaukojunalla pitkään säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti lauantaisin ennen tämän syksyn alennusta. Nyt on tullut mentyä 10 euron lipulla pari kertaa ja lisää on varattuna. Lauantaijunat ovat olleet ainakin Pääradalla täynnä, ja muutaman vieruskaverin kanssa käydyn keskustelun perusteella matkustajia on tullut myös autoilijoista nimenomaan tarjouslipun ansiosta. Ensimmäistä kertaa ymmärrän myös tarjouksen logiikan: alennus on niin suuri ja ennakoitavissa, että se varmasti ohjaa matkustajien käyttäytymistä, VR saa oletettavasti myytyä suht paljon meno/paluun toisen suunnan lippuja täydellä hinnalla, ja melkoinen joukko ihmisiä on rekisteröitynyt kanta-asiakkaiksi. VR julkaissee sitten jotain lukuja matkustajamääristä.


Miksi täydellä hinnalla? Jos palaa samana päivänä niin samaan hintaanhan se on, eli 10e  :Wink:  Itse olen todella monta 10euron reissua tehnyt tuolla tarjouksella, ja yhden sunnuntai reissunkin tyttöystävän luo Kotkaan  :Wink: 

Itse olen seuraavat reissut tehnyt tasan *yhdellä kymmenellä eurolla*: Helsinki - Kuopio - Helsinki, Helsinki - Joensuu - Pieksämäki - Helsinki ja sunnuntain puolella Helsinki - Kotka.
*20eurolla, eli kahdella 10euron lipulla samana päivänä*: Helsinki - Oulu - Helsinki, Helsinki - Rovaniemi - Turun satama - Helsinki.

Vielä yhden 10euron menopaluureissuja tulossa  :Cool:

----------


## hmikko

> Miksi täydellä hinnalla?


Oletettavasti VR:n tavoite oli jotain muuta kuin pelkästään myydä Helsinki-Rovaniemi -lippuja 10 eurolla, mutta juu, totta kai alennuksella on tehty paljon viikonlopun päiväretkiä.

----------


## Dakkus

> Oletettavasti VR:n tavoite oli jotain muuta kuin pelkästään myydä Helsinki-Rovaniemi -lippuja 10 eurolla, mutta juu, totta kai alennuksella on tehty paljon viikonlopun päiväretkiä.


...Mutta jos nämä Hki-Roi -harrastajamatkustajat ovat vinkanneet mahdollisuudesta parille kaverilleen, jotka ovat sitten liittyneet tuohon känsäasiakasjärjestelmään, VR on hyötynyt heistäkin.

----------


## LateZ

VR:n duo-lipuilla on jo jonkin aikaa saanut bussimatkat Helsingistä Lohjan ja Porvoon-Loviisan suuntiin noin puoleen hintaan. Matkahakuun vain vaikka Tampere - Lohja las., ja matka löytyy. Kotkasta, Imatralta, Savonlinnasta alkavan tai näihin päättyvän junamatkan yhteydessä verkkokauppa tarjoaa mahdollisuutta ostaa paikallisliikenteen liityntälippu 1,50 eurolla.

Onko näistä käyttökokemuksia? Lähinnä kiinnostaa, millä laitteella ja kuinka kuljettaja tarkistaa verkkokaupasta ostetun lipun bussissa, junassa saanee konnarilta tulosteen, joka käynee sinällään automatkalle. Etenkin Helsingin sisääntulotiet ovat jokseenkin ruuhkaherkkiä. Jos asiakas ostaa vaikkapa Lohja - Oulu -matkalipun kohtuullisen tiukalla vaihdolla Helsingissä eikä vaihto onnistu, kuinka asia hoidetaan? 

Nyt huomasin VR:n verkkokaupassa matkahaun löytävän myös Helsingin lentoaseman, jonne yhteydet hoituvat Tikkurilan ja Helsingin kautta. Ilmeisesti kohtuullisen uusi juttu, en ole nähnyt missään mainostettavan. Miten linjan 61 kuljettaja käsittelee verkkokaupasta ostamaani junalippua? Matkahaku antaa ruuhka-aikaankin yhteyksiä, joissa juna lähtee Tikkurilasta jo 32 minuutin päästä bussin lähtöajasta. Tällöin on tosin linja 61V. Kuitenkin esim. Jumbon joulunalusruuhkat puurouttavat koko Vantaanportin tiestön niin täysin, että linja 61 kulkee ihan miten sattuu. Kukas tässä tapauksessa vastaa kustannuksista, kun asiakas on ostanut palvelun paikasta toiseen, mutta yhteys ei toteudukaan?

----------


## zige94

> Kukas tässä tapauksessa vastaa kustannuksista, kun asiakas on ostanut palvelun paikasta toiseen, mutta yhteys ei toteudukaan?


Eiköhän se VR ole silloin. VR on velvollinen hoitamaat jatkoyhteydet matkustajille. Esim. jos juna on myöhässä, ja olet vaihtamassa toiseen junaan, niin tämä toinen juna odottaa sitten, tai jatkoyhteys järjestetään toisella tavalla kohtuullisessa ajassa. Luulisi että sama toimii tässäkin asiassa. Eri asia on sitten se, että miten konnari on yhteydessä liikenneohjauksen kautta bussiin, eli mistä tiedetään että bussi, johon matkustajalla on osoitettu lippu, on ajoissa tai myöhässä.

Tätä voisi ehkä verrata kaupunkibussiin, jos kuvitellaan että tämä I-juna olisi kaupunkibussi. Menin kerran Turenkiin Tapanilasta. Lippuuni oli osoitettu tietty I-juna ja vaihto Tikkurilassa Tampereelle jatkavaan R:ään. I-juna, mihin oli tarkoitus mennä, tuli n. 12min myöhässä Tapanilaan. Ongelmia oli sinä päivänä, mutta enhän niistä tiennyt ennen kuin asemalle pääsin. Prioriteetti oli mennyt siten, että ekana hoidetaan "kaukoliikenteen"raiteilta menevät junat, ja sen jälkeen kaupunkiradan junat, eli kaupunkiradan junat "saavat" olla myöhässä. Noh, siinä sitten odottelin kun katsoin että "Siinähän se mun R-juna menikin..". I-juna saapui, ja heti ensimmäisenä menin konduktöörin kanssa juttelemaan asiasta ja opastettiin Tikkurilan lipputiskille. Siellä juttelit, näytin lippuani, ja koska mulle oli lipussa näytetty tietty juna, joka oli ollut myöhässä, ja sen takia myöhästynyt R-junasta ja siihen ei oltu saatu yhteyttä, niin virkailija lupasi hoitaa kyydin. Liikenteenohjauksesta sanottiin, että juoksen nopeesti laiturille 2, jossa on lähdössä juuri Oulun Pendolino. Tämä pysähtyy Turenkiin minua varten. Ja niinhän siinä lopulta kävikin, VR korvasi yhteyden laittamalla minut heti seuraavan Pendolinoon, joka pysähtyi vuokseni Turengissa. Oikeasti olin siellä n. 5min ennen R-junaa jopa.

Siinä oli pieni esimerkki miten VR:lle toimitaan noissa tapauksissa. Omasta mielestäni voi verrata kaupunkirataa kaupunkibussiin, jossa menee kulkuväline useasti, mutta sinulla silti siihen tiettyyn vuoroon osoitettu lippu. Jos tämä tietty vuoro myöhästyy, eikä sen takia ehdi vaihtoyhteyteen, niin luulisi kyllä että VR toimii tässä asiassa samalla tavalla, kuin esimerkissäni ja miten heillä on ollut tapana.

----------


## hylje

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2012...38603_uu.shtml

Konnareille hatunnosto, muulle asiakaspalvelulle ei oikeastaan.

----------


## hmikko

> http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2012...38603_uu.shtml
> 
> Konnareille hatunnosto, muulle asiakaspalvelulle ei oikeastaan.





> - Miksi teillä on myynnissä tuote mitä ei ole olemassa? mies tiedusteli asiakaspalvelusta.
> 
> Vastaukseksi hänelle oli sanottu, että vaihtoehdon poistaminen automaatista on liian hankalaa.


Törmäsin samankaltaiseen tapaukseen itsekin taannoin, kun verkkokauppa tarjosi alelippua lähdölle, jolle ei oikeasti ollut alennusta. Verkko-ostoksen myöhemmässä vaiheessa palvelu sitten ilmoitti, että valittua lippua ei voi ostaa. Valitin VR:n puhelinneuvontaan ja ongelma oli kuulemma tiedossa. Systeemi on selvästi jotenkin liian kankeasti suunniteltu, kun tälläisia ei saada korjattua, vaika vika on tiedossa. Lienee taattua Accidenture-laatua.

Pari päivää sitten Turun Sanomissa oli tämmöinen: Junalippujen pimeäkaupasta yli 53 000 euron tappiot VR:lle




> Tuomiolle saatiin neljä miestä, jotka ostivat matkaliput ulkomailta varastetuilla luottokorttitiedoilla. Jutun 24-vuotias päätekijä ehti ostaa VR:n matkalippuja yli 53 000 eurolla. Lisäksi hän yritti ostaa niitä lähes 210 000 euron arvosta epäonnistuen kuitenkin ostoissaan.


Varastetut luottokorttitiedot eivät tietysti ole VR:n vika, mutta aika isoa laskua saa näköjään tehdä, ennen kuin hälytyskellot soi.

----------


## jodo

> http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2012...38603_uu.shtml
> 
> Konnareille hatunnosto, muulle asiakaspalvelulle ei oikeastaan.


Kyllähän tuollainen lippu kelpaa, pitää vain kiertää Toijalan kautta.  ( R ja pikajuna)

----------


## Hartsa

> http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2012...38603_uu.shtml
> 
> Konnareille hatunnosto, muulle asiakaspalvelulle ei oikeastaan.


Tulisikohan tuosta tarkastusmaksu jos konnarin jälkeen tulisi tarkastaja?

----------


## late-

> Kyllähän tuollainen lippu kelpaa, pitää vain kiertää Toijalan kautta.  ( R ja pikajuna)


Tämä onkin keskeinen kysymys. Pitäisikö automaatin kieltää sarjalipun ostaminen tälle reititykselle? Varmaankin pitäisi varoittaa, että tarjolla on vain hyvin kiertävä reitti. Tämän toteuttaminen ei ole mahdotonta, mutta on kuitenkin hankalampaa kuin tunnistaa yhteysvälit, joille lippu ei kelpaa lainkaan.

Toinen onglematilanne voisi syntyä, jos asiakas haluaisi ostaa sarjalipun yhteydelle, joka on vasta tulossa esimerkiksi seuraavassa aikataulukauden vaihteessa. Pitäisikö asiakasta kieltää ostamasta lippua, koska yhteyttä ei vielä ole? Ehkä varoitus olisi tässäkin paikallaan, mutta hieman saisi miettiä miten sen muotoilisi ymmärrettävästi.

----------


## hmikko

> Pitäisikö automaatin kieltää sarjalipun ostaminen tälle reititykselle?


Varoittaa varmaan pitäisi siitä, että yhteys on Toijalan kautta. Se, mitä pitäisi lippujärjestelmän suhteen tehdä, on korjata varsinainen vika, eli se, että pika- ja taajamajunan lippu kelpaa IC:ssä ja Pendolinossa. Tällöin asia selviäisi lipuntarkastuksessa ja konnari myisi uuden lipun sille matkalle. Ei tietysti mikään miellyttävä tilanne matkustajalle tuokaan, mutta sitten voisi ainakin selvästi sanoa, että oma moka.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:03 ----------




> Pitäisikö asiakasta kieltää ostamasta lippua, koska yhteyttä ei vielä ole? Ehkä varoitus olisi tässäkin paikallaan, mutta hieman saisi miettiä miten sen muotoilisi ymmärrettävästi.


Miksipä tuo olisi vaikeaa? Automaatin ruutuun iso ilmoitus, että (taajama/pikajuna)liikenne reitillä alkaa silloin ja silloin ja voimassaolopäivä sarjalippuun.

----------


## tkp

VR laskuttaa kävelystä http://www.iltasanomat.fi/matkat/art-1288517686255.html

----------


## Dakkus

> Tulisikohan tuosta tarkastusmaksu jos konnarin jälkeen tulisi tarkastaja?


Ei tulisi. Jos konduktööri antaa luvan matkustaa, matkustajalla on lupa matkustaa. Tarkastajat kunnoittavat tuollaista lupaa ongelmitta. Kaiken järjen mukaan joku tarkastaja jossain ei hoida hommaansa kunnolla, ihmisiä kun ovat, mutta ainakaan omaan korvaani tai silmääni ei ole vielä ikinä sattunut, että matkustaja olisi joutunut erityisemmin riitelemään tarkastajan kanssa tuollaisessa tilanteessa. Tietysti vähäistä selvittelyä voi vaatia, mutta siitä selviää oikeasti aika vähällä. Ei se ole tarkastajalle hirveän vaivalloista vinkata konduktööriä paikalle ja tarkistaa asian todellinen tila.

----------


## zige94

> Ei tulisi. Jos konduktööri antaa luvan matkustaa, matkustajalla on lupa matkustaa. Tarkastajat kunnoittavat tuollaista lupaa ongelmitta. Kaiken järjen mukaan joku tarkastaja jossain ei hoida hommaansa kunnolla, ihmisiä kun ovat, mutta ainakaan omaan korvaani tai silmääni ei ole vielä ikinä sattunut, että matkustaja olisi joutunut erityisemmin riitelemään tarkastajan kanssa tuollaisessa tilanteessa. Tietysti vähäistä selvittelyä voi vaatia, mutta siitä selviää oikeasti aika vähällä. Ei se ole tarkastajalle hirveän vaivalloista vinkata konduktööriä paikalle ja tarkistaa asian todellinen tila.


Ja useinmiten jos tarkastajat tulee lipunmyyntivaunuun, joutuu konduktööri muutenkin kävellä junan läpi ja myydä jokaiselle liput, jonka jälkeen tarkastajat pystyvät liput tarkastamaan ja määräävät suoraan tarkastusmaksun niille, jotka eivät lippu konduktööriltä ostaneet. Näin se menee. Tuli seurattua nimittäin viime vklp, kun tarkastajt osuivat saman viikonlopun aikana 4kertaa samaan junaan..  :Cool:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja useinmiten jos tarkastajat tulee lipunmyyntivaunuun, joutuu konduktööri muutenkin kävellä junan läpi ja myydä jokaiselle liput, jonka jälkeen tarkastajat pystyvät liput tarkastamaan ja määräävät suoraan tarkastusmaksun niille, jotka eivät lippu konduktööriltä ostaneet. Näin se menee. Tuli seurattua nimittäin viime vklp, kun tarkastajt osuivat saman viikonlopun aikana 4kertaa samaan junaan..


Tuossa oli kyse kaukojunissa matkustamisesta, joissa homma menee muutenkin eri tavalla. Kaukojunissa on selvää, että konduktööri VR:n asiakaspalvelijana on oikeutettu antamaan ihmisille lippuja siten kuin itse parhaaksi katsoo (ja miten VR:llä asioista on sovittu, tietysti). HSL-alueen lähijunissa tilanne ei ole yhtään niin selvä, koska VR vain tuottaa junien liikuttelua HSL:lle. Tarkastajan pitäisi siis siellä antaa tarkastusmaksu HSL:n ehtojen mukaan, eikä HSL ole konduktööreille tietääkseni myöntänyt sovitteluoikeutta liputta matkustamiseen. Ainakaan virallisesti. Kirjoittamattomien sääntöjen mukaan toimitaan, mutta sama pitäisi sitten päteä myös siihen, mikä on bussinkuljettajien oikeus antaa ihmisten matkustaa vääränlaisilla lipuilla.

----------


## zige94

Joskus näinkin päin. Eräs rautatieharrastaja oli saanut Rovaniemeltä Tampereelle junalippuautomaatista "junamaatista" lipun hintaan 0,00 Euroa. Konnari kyllä oli lipun hyväksynyt. Virheitä lipussa oli tietty hinta ja se että järjestelmä luuli vaunua 25 makuuvaunuksi, todellisuudessa tämä vaunu on P274:ssa EFit -konduktööri/tavara/2.luokan päivävaunu  :Cool:  Kuva vielä vaunut.orgissa lipusta.

----------


## joht. Nyman

En malta olla lainaamatta tähän VR:n tätä tiedotetta http://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/vakiolinkit...13115910.html:
"_Antti Jaatinen on tehnyt pitkän ja ansiokkaan uran VR-konsernissa. Hänen viimeisimpänä saavutuksenaan on matkustajaliikenteen suuren lippu-uudistuksen ensimmäisen vaiheen läpivieminen, VR Groupin toimitusjohtaja Mikael Aro kiittää._"

----------


## sane

Yritinpä ostaa VR:n verkkokaupasta suoraa lippua Helsinki-Ruka. Ei kuitenkaan antanut suoraa 2152 lähtevää yöjunaa vaihtoehdoksi, vaikka sen tunnistaa kuitenkin Ouluun asti. Sen sijaan, mikäli tuon bussiyhteyden olisi halunnut samalle lipulle, olisi pitänyt hypätä Helsingistä 2306 lähtevään IC2 junaan, vaihtaa Tampereella kyseiseen yöjunaan ja sitten vielä Oulussa Kuusamon bussiin.

Kävin tämän takia lipunmyyntitiskillä, kun ajattelin että kyllähän siinä työntekijän käyttöliittymässä pitäisi olla mahdollisuus kasata noita vuoroja hieman monipuolisemmin kuin asiakkaalle päin näkyvästä. Näin ei kuitenkaan ilmeisesti ole asian laita, vaan täti soitteli muutamia puheluita, jonka jälkeen totesi ettei kyseistä vuoroa ole ohjelmoitu järjestelmään.

Palvelussa ei sinänsä valittamista, mutta teknisessä toteutuksessa senkin edestä. Jotain tämänkaltaisista hakualgoritmeista ymmärtävänä, oletan tuon "vian" johtuvan siitä, että algoritmin "puu" haarautuu liian moneksi oksaksi bussiyhteyden ansiosta, jolloin oksien karsinta iskee jo ennen kuin suoraa yhteyttä on löytynyt. Eli todennäköisesti mikäli bussiyhteyksiä tulee lisää järjestelmään, saattaa tulla lisää epäloogisia reittiehdotuksia. Myös asiakaspalvelijalla tulisi ehdottomasti olla mahdollisuus koota näitä matkaketjuja käsin, jotta edes tiskillä vältyttäisiin moislta typeriltä matkaketjuilta.

Lyhyt kuvaus binäärisen puualgoritmin toiminnasta (jota oletan tuossakin sovellettuna käytettävän): http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bin%C3%...4rinen_hakupuu

----------


## zige94

> Yritinpä ostaa VR:n verkkokaupasta suoraa lippua Helsinki-Ruka. Ei kuitenkaan antanut suoraa 2152 lähtevää yöjunaa vaihtoehdoksi, vaikka sen tunnistaa kuitenkin Ouluun asti. Sen sijaan, mikäli tuon bussiyhteyden olisi halunnut samalle lipulle, olisi pitänyt hypätä Helsingistä 2306 lähtevään IC2 junaan, vaihtaa Tampereella kyseiseen yöjunaan ja sitten vielä Oulussa Kuusamon bussiin.
> 
> Kävin tämän takia lipunmyyntitiskillä, kun ajattelin että kyllähän siinä työntekijän käyttöliittymässä pitäisi olla mahdollisuus kasata noita vuoroja hieman monipuolisemmin kuin asiakkaalle päin näkyvästä. Näin ei kuitenkaan ilmeisesti ole asian laita, vaan täti soitteli muutamia puheluita, jonka jälkeen totesi ettei kyseistä vuoroa ole ohjelmoitu järjestelmään.
> 
> Palvelussa ei sinänsä valittamista, mutta teknisessä toteutuksessa senkin edestä. Jotain tämänkaltaisista hakualgoritmeista ymmärtävänä, oletan tuon "vian" johtuvan siitä, että algoritmin "puu" haarautuu liian moneksi oksaksi bussiyhteyden ansiosta, jolloin oksien karsinta iskee jo ennen kuin suoraa yhteyttä on löytynyt. Eli todennäköisesti mikäli bussiyhteyksiä tulee lisää järjestelmään, saattaa tulla lisää epäloogisia reittiehdotuksia. Myös asiakaspalvelijalla tulisi ehdottomasti olla mahdollisuus koota näitä matkaketjuja käsin, jotta edes tiskillä vältyttäisiin moislta typeriltä matkaketjuilta.
> 
> Lyhyt kuvaus binäärisen puualgoritmin toiminnasta (jota oletan tuossakin sovellettuna käytettävän): http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bin%C3%...4rinen_hakupuu


Kyseinen ehdotushan johtuu siitä, että IC2 juna on yli tunnin nopeampi kuin kyseinen pikajuna, jonka vuoksi ehdottaa nopeampaa yhteyttä Tampereelle, ja sieltä sitten kyseiseen pikajunaan. Verkkokaupasta et joka tapauksessa pystyisi suoraa lippua ostamaan, koska VR:n verkkokauppa ei myy lippuja yhteyksiin, jossa on muu kuin VR:n oma junabussi. Kyseinen Oulu - Ruka vuoro on matkahuollon liikennöitsijän ajama, tämän vuoksi et pysty edes ostamaan lippua verkosta, lipunmyynnistä kyllä, jolloin virkailija kirjoittaa sinulle matkahuollon bussiin kelpaavan vaihtolipun.

Toinen on se, että sinä ja myös virkailija saatte kyseisen vaihtoyhteyden näkyviin yksinkertaisesti poistamassa junatyypeistä IC/IC2-junan. Virkailijahan tässä ei ilmeisesti kyseistä "kikkaa" tiennyt.

----------


## sane

> Kyseinen ehdotushan johtuu siitä, että IC2 juna on yli tunnin nopeampi kuin kyseinen pikajuna, jonka vuoksi ehdottaa nopeampaa yhteyttä Tampereelle, ja sieltä sitten kyseiseen pikajunaan. Verkkokaupasta et joka tapauksessa pystyisi suoraa lippua ostamaan, koska VR:n verkkokauppa ei myy lippuja yhteyksiin, jossa on muu kuin VR:n oma junabussi. Kyseinen Oulu - Ruka vuoro on matkahuollon liikennöitsijän ajama, tämän vuoksi et pysty edes ostamaan lippua verkosta, lipunmyynnistä kyllä, jolloin virkailija kirjoittaa sinulle matkahuollon bussiin kelpaavan vaihtolipun.


Ymmärrän tämän, ja yritin sitä selittääkin tuolla algoritmin oksilla, eli mikäli haettava puu karkaa liian monimutkaiseksi, alkaa oksien karsinta matkustajan kannalta liian aikaisin. Yöjunissa kuitenkin mielummin maksimoidaan kuin minimoidaan matka-aikaa.




> Toinen on se, että sinä ja myös virkailija saatte kyseisen vaihtoyhteyden näkyviin yksinkertaisesti poistamassa junatyypeistä IC/IC2-junan. Virkailijahan tässä ei ilmeisesti kyseistä "kikkaa" tiennyt.


Niinpä näkyy toimivan. Ko. virkailija soitti myös jonnekin toiseen paikkaan, eikä sielläkään sitä ymmärretty ehdottaa. Sen sijaan hän kokeili erilaisia matkaketjuja vaihtopaikan suhteen.

Ei tuollaiset kikka kolmoset kyllä korvaa sitä, että virkailijalla olisi halutessaan mahdollisuus koota noita matkaketjuja käsin.

----------


## zige94

> Ymmärrän tämän, ja yritin sitä selittääkin tuolla algoritmin oksilla, eli mikäli haettava puu karkaa liian monimutkaiseksi, alkaa oksien karsinta matkustajan kannalta liian aikaisin.


Jep, itsehän en algoritmeistä sun muista mitään ymmärrä joten..  :Wink: 




> Ei tuollaiset kikka kolmoset kyllä korvaa sitä, että virkailijalla olisi halutessaan mahdollisuus koota noita matkaketjuja käsin.


Ei tietenkään, ja itseäni kyllä ihmetyttää ettei voi osista koota matkaa lipunmyyntipisteessä tuollaisissa tapauksissa jossa ehdottaa sinänsä aivan järjetöntä vaihtoehtoa. Jokuhan voisi haluta mennä nukkumaan heti Tikkurilan jälkeen (silloin konduktööri on lippusi tarkastanut Helsingistä lähdettäessä), eikä mennä ekana nopeammalla junalla Tampereella ja siellä sitten vaihtaa ja päästä nukkumaan.

----------


## sane

> Jep, itsehän en algoritmeistä sun muista mitään ymmärrä joten..


Itsellänikin lähinnä hataria muistikuvia TKKn matematiikan peruskursseilta  :Smile: 

Olettaisin kuitenkin niiden perusteella algoritmin toimivan yksinkertaistettuna siten, että lähdetään aikakriteerien (lähtö vai saapumisaika), sekä lähtöasemalta lähtevien ja määräasemalle saapuvien vuoromäärien perusteella liikkeelle joko lähtöasemalta tai määränpäästä.

Koska Kuusamoon saapuu huomattavasti vähemmän vuoroja kuin Helsingistä lähtee, kannattaa sieltä lähteä liikkeellee. Kuljetaan siis aikataulussa taaksepäin jokaiselle asemalle, pitäen kirjaa kokonaismatka-ajasta. Aina kun saavutaan asemalle, tarkistetaan kaikki sieltä hyväksytyn vaihoajan sisällä lähtevät vuorot (esim 30 min). Oulussa ollaan ensimmäistä kertaa tilanteessa, jossa tämä yksi polku haarautuu mahdollisesti jopa kolmeksi erilliseksi (pohjoinen, itä ja etelä), eli kyseisellä asemalla syntyy kolme oksaa. Kutakin oksaa sitten seurataan pitäen kirjaa matka-ajasta, ja aina kun ollaan tilanteessa, että lähteviä on useampi syntyy uusia oksia. Ja etenmisjärjestys menee siten, että aina edetään haarassa, jonka kokonaismatka-aika on pienin.

Koska tästä syntyy jo suhteellisen pienellä vuoromäärällä varsin suuri puu, on tuohon kehitetty jotain älyä joka noita oksia karsii. Ja nyt tässä mainitsemassani esimerkissä tuo "äly" on katkaissut muut Tampereelta lähtevät haarat paitsi ensimmäisenä perillä olevan (liian monta haaraa tjsp). Joku muu varmasti tietää paremmin tästä karsimisesta, osaako algoritmi jotenkin karsia esimerkiksi nuo Oulusta pohjoiseen lähtevät vuorot suoralta kädeltä.

Samasta syystä kuitenkin myös reittiopas antaa usein järjenvastaisia tuloksia: vaihoehtoja on lähes rajattomasti. Kokonaismatka-ajan lisäksi voi määrittää myös muita kriteerejä aikasakkoina (haaran kokonaismatka-aikaan lisättävä aika) esimerkiksi harvasta vuorovälistä tai vaihdoista. Reittiopas ei kuitenkaan vaikuta näin tekevän, sillä usein se ehdottaa vaihtoa jossain korvessa harvoin kulkevaan välineeseen, vaikka esimerkiksi 550 olisi muutamaa pysäkkiä myöhemmin vienyt perille lähes yhtä nopeasti, mutta huomattavasti mukavemman tuntuisesti. 

Syntyvän puun kokoa voi hahmottaa etsimällä esimerkiksi Helsingistä Vaasaan vuoroa ilman maalaisjärkeä. Lähdet siis tietyn lähtöajan ympärillä etenemään kaikkia Helsingin kaukoliikenteen lähteviä vuoroja kohti Turkua, Rovaniemeä, Lappeenrantaa, ja tarkistat jokaisella asemalla kaikki vaihoehdot mihin pääset kyseiseltä asemalta. Aika nopeasti ollaan jo Hangossa, Humppilassa ja Mikkelissä..

Tulipa pitkä ja varsin offtopic kirjoitus, pahoitteluni siitä. Ja toivottavasti olen ainakin suurinpiirtein oikeilla jäljillä ja teksti on jollain asteella ymmärrettävää  :Very Happy:

----------


## TEP70

Tästä samasta ongelmasta toisin päin taisi olla marraskuun Matkaan-lehdessä julkaistu palautekirjoitus ja vastaus siihen. Erona vain se, että Rovaniemeltä Helsinkiin yhdellä junalla (274) halunnut matkustaja ei ollut onnistunut edes lipputiskiltä saamaan makuupaikkaa Rovaniemeltä Helsinkiin, vaan lipunmyyntijärjestelmä oli pakottanut ostamaan lipun, jossa oli vaihto Tampereella nopeampaan IC 162:een.

Tämä kuulostaa kyllä melko käsittämättömältä, koska kyllähän järjestelmä nyt äkkikokeilulla tarjoaa myös suoraa makuuvaunuyhteyttä ja tuskin kukaan nyt on varannut makuupaikkaa Tampereelta Helsinkiin siten, että Matkaan-lehden asiakkaalle olisi voitu myydä makuupaikka vain Rovaniemeltä Tampereelle junan ollessa täynnä.

----------


## zige94

> Tästä samasta ongelmasta toisin päin taisi olla marraskuun Matkaan-lehdessä julkaistu palautekirjoitus ja vastaus siihen. Erona vain se, että Rovaniemeltä Helsinkiin yhdellä junalla (274) halunnut matkustaja ei ollut onnistunut edes lipputiskiltä saamaan makuupaikkaa Rovaniemeltä Helsinkiin, vaan lipunmyyntijärjestelmä oli pakottanut ostamaan lipun, jossa oli vaihto Tampereella nopeampaan IC 162:een.


Huonosti koodattu  :Wink:  Tuo Pasilan ja Tikkurilan välin n. 30min pysähdys sekoittaa hyvin tuon järjestelmän ja tarjoaa sen vuoksi nopeempia matkoja juurikin IC2 junalla Tampereelle/Tampereelta tai esimerkiksi H-junalla Riihimäeltä/-lle.

----------


## Minä vain

> Huonosti koodattu  Tuo Pasilan ja Tikkurilan välin n. 30min pysähdys sekoittaa hyvin tuon järjestelmän ja tarjoaa sen vuoksi nopeempia matkoja juurikin IC2 junalla Tampereelle/Tampereelta tai esimerkiksi H-junalla Riihimäeltä/-lle.


Miksi ihmeessä juna pysähtyy puoleksi tunniksi? Eikö tuo ole matkustajan kannalta ikävystyttävä/epätarkoituksenmukainen tilanne?

----------


## zige94

> Miksi ihmeessä juna pysähtyy puoleksi tunniksi? Eikö tuo ole matkustajan kannalta ikävystyttävä/epätarkoituksenmukainen tilanne?


Autovaunut lisätään siellä. Ennenhän autovaunut tuotiin Helsingin asemalle (joka oli mun mielestä toimiva ratkaisu). Nythän ne irroitetaan ja liitetään siinä Pasilan ja Käpylän aseman välillä autojuna-aseman vieressä.

----------


## Dakkus

> Autovaunut lisätään siellä. Ennenhän autovaunut tuotiin Helsingin asemalle (joka oli mun mielestä toimiva ratkaisu). Nythän ne irroitetaan ja liitetään siinä Pasilan ja Käpylän aseman välillä autojuna-aseman vieressä.


Muuten toimiva ratkaisu, mutta oletko ikinä kuullut mainittavan, että Helsingin asemalla on ruuhkaa? Yöjunien lähtöaikaan ruuhka ei ole niin suuri ongelma, mutta saapumisaikaan se kyllä on.

----------


## tlajunen

> Nythän ne irroitetaan ja liitetään siinä Pasilan ja Käpylän aseman välillä autojuna-aseman vieressä.


Kiinnostuneille tiedoksi: tämän irrotus-/kiinnityspaikan nimi on "Pasila tavara", tunnukseltaan "Pslt".  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Muuten toimiva ratkaisu, mutta oletko ikinä kuullut mainittavan, että Helsingin asemalla on ruuhkaa? Yöjunien lähtöaikaan ruuhka ei ole niin suuri ongelma, mutta saapumisaikaan se kyllä on.


Kyllähän mä sen tiedän hyvinkin. Kunhan vain totesin että oli sinänsä järkevämpi tapa kuin tuo uusi. Ja ymmärtääkseni tuo uusi tapa aiheuttaa myös hieman lisää vaihtotyötä, kun pohjoiseen lähtevän junan autovaunut pitää ekana vetää pois Pasilan autojuna-asemalta ja sen jälkeen pitää vaihtaa autovaunujen toiseen päähän. Tämä ei tietenkään matkustajia käytännössä yhtään haittaa (eikä varmaan ketään muutakaan).

----------


## hmikko

Onni on avata joulukalenterin luukku klo. 23.05 ja löytää sieltä käyttökelpoinen matka 1,50 eurolla, ja sitten lukea VR:n verkkokaupan ilmoitus, että kauppa on kiinni 23.00-05.30. No juu, klikkailin kalenteritarjousta lähinnä satunnaisesta mielijohteesta enkä ihan tajunnut, mitä kello on, joten samapa tuo, mutta selvästikin kujeilumielessä laaditut verkkokaupan aukioloajat eivät jaksa enää naurattaa.

----------


## zige94

> Onni on avata joulukalenterin luukku klo. 23.05 ja löytää sieltä käyttökelpoinen matka 1,50 eurolla, ja sitten lukea VR:n verkkokaupan ilmoitus, että kauppa on kiinni 23.00-05.30. No juu, klikkailin kalenteritarjousta lähinnä satunnaisesta mielijohteesta enkä ihan tajunnut, mitä kello on, joten samapa tuo, mutta selvästikin kujeilumielessä laaditut verkkokaupan aukioloajat eivät jaksa enää naurattaa.


Siellä taidetaan ajaa vihdoin se uusi päivitys sisään osissa ilmeisesti. Tuohan oli jonkun aikaa jo suljettuna vain klo 01:30-04:00, mutta nyt tekevät taas jotain vähä suurempaa joten on kiinni klo 23:00-05:30. Itse olen hyvin jopa viikko sitten kello 03 aamuyöllä pystynyt lipun ostamaan verkkokaupasta, eli tuo on vain tilapäistä.

----------


## hmikko

Nähtävästi onnistun lyömään pääni kaikkiin mahdollisiin poikkeustilanteisiin ja bugeihin joulukalenterissa. Tämän päivän tarjouksessa on merkitty Tampere-Vaasa S 61/45 11.00 ma-la, mutta oikeasti kaupassa ei ole kampanjahintaan kuin ma-pe, lauantain vuoro on normaalihinnoilla (lisäksi joulukalenterissa mainittu lähtöaika 11.00 on oikeasti 11.04). Yllättäen itselleni mahdollinen matkustuspäivä on lauantai.

Lopetan omalta kohdaltani VR:n tarjousten käyttöyritykset tähän. Päästä katkeilevat verisuonet tulevat oleellisesti kalliimmiksi kuin alennuksissa säästyy rahaa.

----------


## Jussi

> Siellä taidetaan ajaa vihdoin se uusi päivitys sisään osissa ilmeisesti. Tuohan oli jonkun aikaa jo suljettuna vain klo 01:30-04:00, mutta nyt tekevät taas jotain vähä suurempaa joten on kiinni klo 23:00-05:30. Itse olen hyvin jopa viikko sitten kello 03 aamuyöllä pystynyt lipun ostamaan verkkokaupasta, eli tuo on vain tilapäistä.


Sitten kun vielä kerrottaisiin, miksi tuo verkkokauppa yleensä menee yöllä kiinni? Tuskin sinne nyt oikeasti joka yö on tarvetta tehdä kauhean suuria päivityksiä...

----------


## hezec

> lauantain vuoro on normaalihinnoilla (lisäksi joulukalenterissa mainittu lähtöaika 11.00 on oikeasti 11.04). Yllättäen itselleni mahdollinen matkustuspäivä on lauantai.


Onhan siellä alalaidassa mainittu, että paikkoja on rajoitetusti. Varmaankin viikonlopulle on enemmän kysyntää joka suhteessa. Mutta ovat nuo tarjoukset kieltämättä melko hankalia.

----------


## hmikko

> Onhan siellä alalaidassa mainittu, että paikkoja on rajoitetusti. Varmaankin viikonlopulle on enemmän kysyntää joka suhteessa. Mutta ovat nuo tarjoukset kieltämättä melko hankalia.


Verkkokaupassa lukee erikseen lipputyypin kohdalla, että ei saatavilla, jos se on myyty loppuun tms. Loppuunmyytyjäkin kampanjalähtöjä on nähty. Tuossa lauantain junassa ei ole koko lipputyyppiä olemassa.

----------


## zige94

> Nähtävästi onnistun lyömään pääni kaikkiin mahdollisiin poikkeustilanteisiin ja bugeihin joulukalenterissa. Tämän päivän tarjouksessa on merkitty Tampere-Vaasa S 61/45 11.00 ma-la, mutta oikeasti kaupassa ei ole kampanjahintaan kuin ma-pe, lauantain vuoro on normaalihinnoilla (lisäksi joulukalenterissa mainittu lähtöaika 11.00 on oikeasti 11.04). Yllättäen itselleni mahdollinen matkustuspäivä on lauantai.
> 
> Lopetan omalta kohdaltani VR:n tarjousten käyttöyritykset tähän. Päästä katkeilevat verisuonet tulevat oleellisesti kalliimmiksi kuin alennuksissa säästyy rahaa.





> Onhan siellä alalaidassa mainittu, että paikkoja on rajoitetusti. Varmaankin viikonlopulle on enemmän kysyntää joka suhteessa. Mutta ovat nuo tarjoukset kieltämättä melko hankalia.


Jep, yksinkertaisesti vuoro voi olla myyty täyteen/myyty se rajattu määrä tarjouspaikkoja siihen junaan. Ja se on S 45/S 61 eikä toisinpäin. 61 se on Seinäjoki - Vaasa välin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:15 ----------




> Verkkokaupassa lukee erikseen lipputyypin kohdalla, että ei saatavilla, jos se on myyty loppuun tms. Loppuunmyytyjäkin kampanjalähtöjä on nähty. Tuossa lauantain junassa ei ole koko lipputyyppiä olemassa.


Jos vuoro on loppuunmyyty sii ä ei näy mitään muuta kuin normaalihinta (jos siisbpaikkoja on edes 1vapaana) tai extra-luokka. Mutta olet oikeassa tuon lauantakn suhteen, tarjoushinnat ei tule sillloin jostain syystä... Itse saanut jokaisella kerralla ostettua liput noille joulukalenterimatkoille.. Onneksi ei ollut minut matkani. Harmillista tämä, onkohan kukaan edes kertonut VR:llä tästä

----------


## hmikko

> Jep, yksinkertaisesti vuoro voi olla myyty täyteen/myyty se rajattu määrä tarjouspaikkoja siihen junaan. Ja se on S 45/S 61 eikä toisinpäin. 61 se on Seinäjoki - Vaasa välin.


Kuten todettua, lipputyyppiä ei ole olemassa verkkokaupassa lainkaan, yhtenäkään tammikuun lauantaina.

Tuokin on tosin jonkinlainen parannus siihen viimekesäiseen tarjoukseen, joka näkyi kampanjalipputyyppinä, mutta verkko-ostoksen seuraavassa vaiheessa sitä ei voinutkaan ostaa. Silloin käyrä nousi sen verran, että soitin VR:n lipunmyyntiin, jossa kerrottiin, että virhe on tiedossa.

----------


## zige94

VR on avannut koekäyttöön mobiiliverkkokaupan. Veturi-asiakkaille "mainostettu" koekäytössä oleva verkkokauppa löytyy seuraavasta linkistä: http://mobiili.vr.fi/

Otin screenshotteja omalla puhelimellani, jotka löytyvät täältä: http://railpictures.1g.fi/kuvat/temp...3%A4ytt%C3%B6/

Näin kirjoitin facebook-sivulleni: "VR julkaisi koevaiheessa olevan mobiili-palvelun, jossa voit mm. ostaa lippuja, katsella junan kulkutietoja ja selata vaikkapa tarjouksia.

Otin screenshotteja omasta puhelimestani ja ne löytyvät allaolevasta linkistä. Sivut toimivat todella nopeasti ja ongelmitta ja olivat helppoja käyttää. Muutamana miinuksena annan sen että maksaa pystyi ainoastaan maksukortilla, eli ei esim. verkkopankkitunnuksilla. Lisäksi paikkaa ei voinut valita vaunukartalta, vaan ainoastaan laittaa paikkatoiveen esim. "ikkunapaikka" tai "käytäväpaikka"."

----------


## hmikko

Hesarin lyhyt juttu VR:n toimittajaloukusta: VR jäi ohjelmistoyhtiön loukkuun: edessä pakko-ostos vanhalta kumppanilta 




> Junayhtiön on pakko ostaa liki kolmen miljoonan ohjelmistouudistus vanhalta kumppaniltaan
> 
> Kun junayhtiö VR uudistaa miljoonilla euroilla lipunmyynnin tietojärjestelmäänsä, tekijäksi on tarjolla vain yksi vaihtoehto: ohjelmistoyhtiö Accenture.
> 
> VR maksaa Accenturelle 2,7 miljoonaa tietojärjestelmän uudistamisesta. Yhtiö oli keskeinen kehittäjä lipunmyyntijärjestelmässä, jonka käyttöönotto epäonnistui pahoin vuonna 2011.
> 
> VR:n on käytännössä pakko ostaa uudistus Accenturelta, koska yhtiö vastasi myös alkuperäisen järjestelmän rakentamisesta. Muut yhtiöt eivät pääse käsiksi ohjelmiston ytimen muodostavaan koodiin.
> 
> [...]
> ...

----------


## aki

Olin ostamassa menolippuja välille Helsinki Jämsä kahdelle henkilölle joista toinen norm.hinnalla ja toinen eläkeläisalennuksella matkustava. Matkan olin varaamassa viikkoa ennen matkustuspäivää. Ihan ensiksi huomasin että lyhyempi Hki-Jämsä tulee kalliimmaksi kuin pidempi Hki-Jyväskylä. Päätin ostaa liput Jyväskylään asti ja junasta sitten pois Jämsässä. Toinen ihmetykseni oli, kun yhteinen varaus olisi tullut kalliimmaksi kuin kaksi erillistä varausta. Samalla varauksella tehty matka olisi kustantanut yhteensä 71 mutta erikseen varattuina verkkokauppa antoi hinnaksi 35(norm.aikuinen)+22(eläkeläinen) eli yhteensä 57. Kolmas ongelma tuli kun yritin varata junasta vierekkäiset paikat. Tabletillani ei paikkoja voinut varata koska jokin javan lisäosa puuttui eikä sitä laitteeseen pystynyt asentamaan. Tässä vaiheessa sitten jo kyllästyin ja soitin VR:n puhelinpalveluun varatakseni liput sitä kautta. Myyjäkin esitti minulle ensiksi yhteishinnaksi 71 mutta kun kerroin että erikseen varattuna sain samaan junaan 14 halvemman hinnan niin lopulta myyjäkin sen sai. Ihmetteli kovasti järjestelmän logiikkaa ja sanoi ilmoittavansa tästä eteenpäin (tuskin tälle ikinä mitään tehdään) Vierekkäiset paikatkin saatiin varattua mutta sitten myyjä ehdotti että Helsingistä klo 9.30(pendolino) lähtevän junan sijaan kannattaisi lähteä jo 9.06(IC) junalla jolloin ei tarvitsisi vaihtaa turhaan junaa Tampereella. Vaihtoaika Tampereella olisi ollut 9 minuuttia. Käytännössä tämä menee kuitenkin niin että tästä 9.30 junasta olisi Tampereella vaihdettu tuohon 9.06 lähteneeseen junaan. Jämsään tullaan siis samaan aikaan ja samalla junalla riippumatta kumman junan Helsingistä valitsee. Hinta tässä 24 minuuttia aiemmin lähtevässä junassa oli kuitenkin n.3 kalliimpi. Täytyy sanoa ettei VR:n hinnoittelu ole millään tavalla selkiytynyt vaikka lippu-uudistuksesta on jo useampi vuosi!

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tabletillani ei paikkoja voinut varata koska jokin javan lisäosa puuttui eikä sitä laitteeseen pystynyt asentamaan.


Olisiko ollut Flash? VR:n paikanvaraus on tosiaan jokin kivikautinen jäänne.




> Täytyy sanoa ettei VR:n hinnoittelu ole millään tavalla selkiytynyt vaikka lippu-uudistuksesta on jo useampi vuosi!


Riippumatta siitä mitä VR on julkisuudessa puhunut, lippu-uudistuksen tarkoituksena ei suinkaan ollut selkiyttää hinnoittelua. Selkeä hinnoittelu ei itse asiassa koskaan ole yritykselle eduksi; hintadiskriminoinnilla saa paljon paremman tuoton.

----------


## hmikko

> Olisiko ollut Flash? VR:n paikanvaraus on tosiaan jokin kivikautinen jäänne.


Flash ainakin tarvitaan istumapaikan valitsemiseen. Flash-riippuvuudesta tosiaan olisi syytä päästä, kun tuki on nykyään vähän paikkuliaista.




> Riippumatta siitä mitä VR on julkisuudessa puhunut, lippu-uudistuksen tarkoituksena ei suinkaan ollut selkiyttää hinnoittelua.


En kyllä muista, että selkeyttä olisi edes mainittu, edullisuus kylläkin, mikä sekään ei pidä peruslippujen osalta kutiaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> En kyllä muista, että selkeyttä olisi edes mainittu, edullisuus kylläkin, mikä sekään ei pidä peruslippujen osalta kutiaan.


Myytyjen lippujen keskihinta on kuitenkin käsittääkseni pienentynyt. [Citation needed, muttei ole tähän hätään.]

----------


## aki

> Flash ainakin tarvitaan istumapaikan valitsemiseen. Flash-riippuvuudesta tosiaan olisi syytä päästä, kun tuki on nykyään vähän paikkuliaista.


VR on ottanut käyttöönsä ulkopuolisen koodaajan lisäosan, jolla vaarallisesta Flash-teknologiasta päästiin eroon lipunmyynnissä... melkein https://www.is.fi/digitoday/art-2000006229280.html. Tamperelainen ohjelmoija Tuomas Salo koodasi vapaa-aikanaan ohjelmanpätkän joka suurelta osin poistaa tarpeen tietoturvaltaan vaarallisen Flash-tekniikan käyttämiseen.

VR kertoi twitterissä palkitsevansa Salon autojunapaketilla Lappiin ja tekevänsä Salon ehdotuksesta lahjoituksen Greenpeacen ilmastotyöhön.

----------


## hmikko

> VR on ottanut käyttöönsä ulkopuolisen koodaajan lisäosan, jolla vaarallisesta Flash-teknologiasta päästiin eroon lipunmyynnissä... melkein https://www.is.fi/digitoday/art-2000006229280.html. Tamperelainen ohjelmoija Tuomas Salo koodasi vapaa-aikanaan ohjelmanpätkän joka suurelta osin poistaa tarpeen tietoturvaltaan vaarallisen Flash-tekniikan käyttämiseen.
> 
> VR kertoi twitterissä palkitsevansa Salon autojunapaketilla Lappiin ja tekevänsä Salon ehdotuksesta lahjoituksen Greenpeacen ilmastotyöhön.


Aikamoinen tapaus, siihen nähden että VR käsittääkseni ei mitenkään erityisesti ole julkaissut paikanvarauksen rajapintaa. Eli Salo taisi joutua setvimään systeemin toimintaa ilman dokumentaatiota.

Salo sanoo diplomaattisesti, että VR:n pioriteetit ovat tainneet olla muualla ym. Vaikuttaa minusta harvinaisen tyypilliseltä suuren organisaation ohjelmistohankkeelta, joka on vaan yksinkertaisesti niin kankea, että mitään ei saada aikaan, ja kun saadaan, niin viisi vuotta myöhässä ja puolivillaisesti toimivaa. Varsinkin, kun käytetään Accenturen tyyppisiä ylikansallisia konsulttifirmoja, jotka ovat tunnettuja näistä. Koodajat ovat Intiassa ja sinne sitten selvitellään suomalaisen paikanvarauksen speksejä, jne.

Mutta kuten VR toteaa, Flashia on jäljellä sivuilla. Omassa Linux-koneessa sekä Firefox että Chrome kysyvät edelleen Flash-pluginia kun paikanvarauksen avaa. Chromen sisäänrakennetulla Flashilla pääsee sitten Salon uudenmalliseen paikanvaraukseen.

Tuo, että varaussivu näyttää koko junan kerralla, on kyllä yllättävänkin suuri parannus. Vanhassa nousi usein käyrä vaunuja ees taas kelatessa, kun etsi paikkoja vaunusta, jossa ei ole lemmikkipaikkoja tai lasten leikkipaikkaa. Nyt näkyy heti.

----------

